# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Pellumb Kulla

## ALBA

Tregim nga Pellumb Kulla


Per portier futbolli dhe per hetuesa ,qe te punonin qindin , nuku kishte vend qe t'ja kalonte Korces tone.Kam rrefyer shume , por nuku kam rrefyer me te bukuren, ate qe me ka ndodhur njehere ketu, vitete shkuara
E po kur te qaj tere, kurre nuku do ma merte mendja se ne mes "Pellham Parkut" , do te me fanitej hetuesi im , ay qe me pat nxjerr ujin e zi njehere vaftit. Sefte e pash kur po zgjidhte banane ne Lajdig Aveny. Ay me pa dhe mbeti. Une i hoqa syte . I hoqa une ,po s'mi hiqte ay. E takova me pas dhe nja dhjete here te tjera e gjene une i hiqja syte i pari. Ay ishte gati te me jepte te njohur , po une fesht! tutje. Shtat muaj rreshte kjo pune!
Ate dite me zuri ngusht .Une i ulur ne nje stol te parkut , ay u dha
Gjene m'u qep  ky miza e kalit , me nje gazete te zhubrosur ne dore E pash me bishte te syrit , ai ka mbajtur capné e po shékon nga mua .Kete rradhe me duket se nuku do me ndahet! -Thash me vete 
E nuku mu nda plaku. M'u afrua dhe ndenji nje te peshtyré largé e me foli
Qe je shqiptar kete nuk e diskutoj  me -Ja nisi Taqka. Te shékoj gjithmone dhe he te flas sote, e he neser. Une s'leviza hic prej stolit .Po ama as shenje qe gabohej, nuk i dhash . E shihja une ,qe Taqka desh ti shkonte gjer ne fund -Do te me besh vend te ulem ca o? -pyeti dhe mu ul prane- Dhimitraq ma thone-me tha. Ore ku jemi pare bashke ne ?
-Ke par keshtu tine? -Nuku me mban mend-o? I thash me nje ze qe dhe vet u cudita  si mu ngjir papandeur
-Te me vrac -tha - nuku te sjell dot ne hater!
Para shtat muajsh , kjo do dukej e pabesushme , por tashi e besova ,qe plaku nuku me njihte vertete
-Po mire o -i thash -nuku me mban, nuku me mban!
-Jo po une dua ta di- ngulte kembe plaku si mushka
-Po ,me mire bre te mos e dish 
Jo dua ta di dhe pa pritur pergjigje me tha:- Jemi pjekur ndonjehere ne Shqiperi?
E po kjo pike e zeze?Oh krimbi i gjizes! Ky nuku me desh mua jooo.! Ketij i duhej nje hunde lesh , qe t'i rrembente nje dru, qe ti binte shtate here , e t'ja nemeronte nje .Gjene thash , ajd t'ja shkund kujtesen nga rrodhet.
-A ke qene hetues zotrote? Ja prita si me tokmak. Ay u hutua e po me pereliste qepallat si guak. Shtyje dhe ca Peco , i thash vetes 
-Se sjell dot ne hater o? Ne burge te Korces , e kujton tashi besoj!
Te ish ndonje tjeter do ngrihej e do behej def , me bisht ne shale , po Taqka duket e ndjeu se une te haja mune, e jo te nxirrja inatet 
Mos more! Te kam bere hetimné e? te kam marr ne pyetje é? E moj e kaluar e hidhur..  e i binte gjunjeve. (T'emen thash  do te zer te me qaj ketu..)-Mos me thuaj qe te kam torturuar  tha duke mu lutur
Po te duash nuk e them -ja bera , por e verteta eshte se..
-Hajde regjim i poshter hajde!- Peshertiti plaku ,qe nga thellesia e shpirtit, e nisi ta shaje me rrenje dhe me dege diktaturen.. dhe me siguri i ke ngrene shtat vjet prapa hekurave , ne palce te rinise! Ah moj diktature e felliqur c'ke bere.-dhe kthehej nga une-Po a je mire? nce nce nce.. 
-Po perse te akuzoja mor? aman me qafsh!
-Do ta them o posi!-i thashe- Kot -fare !, se, degjonja "Zerin e Amerikes"Se, demek desha te aratisça e te vija ketu ne Shtetet e Bashkuara..
Plaku vazhdonte ofshamat e pikelluara radhe-rradhe, gjer u kujtua se me zuri me presh ne duar .Nisi te zgerdhihej e te me tund gishtin , me qortim prej mesuesi
-Ne fakt , ja ku je n'Amerike! he he nuku paska qene kot
-Shpifje bre !Atehere nuku kishnja ndermend !-ja preva
-Kete as tani s'ta pranoj -ma previ dhe ay dhe une e pash ,qe kot i kisha ndenjur ftohte , pasi asgje s'e pengonte Taqken te kenaqej me mua, si me nje mik te vjeter 
Ma leshovi firomen ne vesh dhe me peshperiti ngadale, sikur ata te sigurimite, na paskej ngjitur pergjuesa edhe neper stolat e "Pellham Parkut"
-Tere bre  tere ne ,e enderronim Ameriken , atehere. Si ju qe rriheshit ,dhe ne qe ju rrihnim .He po diktature e poshter ,qe na mori me shume se gjysmen e jetes 
-Na e morri -ja bera me zor mbas tij
Ah  moj diktature e mallkuar . .Ah mor sistem maskara!
Maskara!-I'a mbajta ison pa qef dhe fillova te marr inat veten , ce jo vetem nuku po i laja borxhet , por po i vinja dhe pas avazit .E bile duke dashur mos ma merrte fjalen "maskara" per veten e tije, nxitova  te perserise gjene " sistem maskara"
-Me erdhi turp per vete , kur te qaj tere -T'emen thash, po une pse nuk ja nderoj kete m.. teme , po e le te derdellise , dyke shar bot e bot diktaturen ! E pyeta si ja kalonte tani
-Me halle shume -dhe leshoi nje derro psheretime ,sa thashe se dha shpirt 
-Po tashi -me tha , qe Amerikanet me dhane strehimne , sekur me mbar po me vete. 
Rrufene e kisha pritur ,kete jo  ! deshnja une ta lija temen , po s'me linte tema mua.I kisha cakerritur syte, sa Taqka me kuptoi
-C' habitesh o? Térve neve, qe kemi urryere diktaturen , na e dhane 
-Po ja -ju qava , mua nuku po ma japèn akoma !
E po ti ndofta nuk e ke urryere aq sa neve te tjeret -Ma shpjegovi dhe desh ta nxirrte shkakne..
Ja pasi mbaruam pune bashke , atehere , c'ke bere? Une nisa ti tregoj , qe prej dites qe pranova akuzat..Ne fakt , ma preu fjalen Taqka,  jo qe te mburrem , po me mua te tere i pranonin akuzat. He me fal , po pastaj cbere?
-Une desha te vertetoja akoma dhe i thashe-Verte nuku me mbaje mend?
-Po kuuu bre !-U shfajsua me fytyre qaramani Dhimitraqka -Sa kam kaluar une deper keto duar More more more Te zeste male , qe s'piqen dot , pa njeriu me njerine u pjekerka 
-E pyeta se si i kish vajtur filli , atij me pas 
rregjim i poshter ,bre  bir -tha.Pasi mbaruam bashke pune ,nuku me reshten transferimet "na duhet nje hetues i zoti atje , shko Taqke, ! E ka kycyr njeri gojen atje , Ajde Dhimitraq , e keshtu gjersa suallme  demokracine ...
Te na shihte njeri tok , do ta zinte lemeria. Te ngjanim ne, or byrazer ,si dy miq te vjeter qe kan kaluar te tharta dhe te embela tok..
Po tani- o me se merresh? pyesja une, "bashkefajtori", te gjorin Taqke- Nuk u ke kerkuar ndonje pune si hetues ketyre te Amerikes-o?
Uell.. ma kthente me nje fjalez Amerikane "bashkevuajtesi im" , qe si tashi e sjell ne hater , ashtu me menge te perveshura ne hetuesi 
-Ne fakt ma propozuan ! Nuku kam fuqi bre u thash , mua me ka drobitur biruca"!..
-Biruca!!!? Rrufeja e dyte kjo Ketu me kercyen mua! I bute i bute po, kjo ishte te qaje me oiii!  Njemije susta me shtyne perpjet, drejt e ne kembe 
-Po ti -o nuku u the qe s'ke qene ne burg?
-Nuku thash une, po e thot shkresa ! ma beri ay , pa u ngritur pe vendit E kur e thote shkresa me firme dhe vule , zere se ke qene !
He mo derezi , se tere kemi vojtur ne ate sketerre .. shkresen ma dha nje njeru im ne komitet te perndjekurve .Ay ma mbushi dhe une ja paraqita ketyre..
- Per ate dite mi paskshin mbledhur te tera cudite! 
Njeriu yt? Ke pasur njeri nga fisi te perndjekur? ulerita
-Kush mo tha nga fisi- 
Taqka vazhdonte te fliste ulur , avash avash 
Tere ata te perndjekurit e Komitetit , i kam kaluar deper duarte e mija
-E po kjo...! Kjo nuku eshte e drejte bre ! Ja thuaj te verteten 
Cila mo nuku eshte e drejte!  Cila? Patriot ,patriot po...nuku te duroj une.. !Mbylle ate kamare e rri rehat aty! 
Tani po me kujtonte tamam ate Dhimitraqken e pare
-Nga e kish fshehur tere ate ze, o te vrafshin me buke ne goje? Nga juve -- Vazhdoi , i patme ato 45 vjet , qe kur i kujtoj , me dalin mornicat permbi pantallona  Nuku na i ka fajin njeri , oreee -ja beri, po jyve ,jyve
-Po cfaj te kemi neve mo? Juve na shqepet me hu-i'u ketheva une- Na futet spica neper thonje. Na futet veze neper sqetualla . Veze nuku gjenje ne dynja , se i mbanit jyve , per sqetullat tona  A duronim dot neve o?
Une bot e Taqka qyt! 
Te duronit posi? Kur eshte fjala per liri e demokraci per popullin , njeriu duhet te duroje oreePo te rezistojshit jyve , nuk do kish zgjatur kaqe diktatura.! Ja mor ti , ti a ishe fajtor kur te denova?
-Asnje cike -i thash pas njezete vjetsh 
Po pse e pranove fajen mor... mor..? Po une kisha qef bre , t'u a perplasja ne sy shefave te mi e t'u thesha"kot ma keni sjell kete ore , ky eshte pa faj Po c'tu thoshe une mor te thente Prifti -Xhec me mbyti hetuesi im!
-Ta hanja une-o?Te merrja me qaf djemkat e mi-o Ju marte dreqi juve lepuj! Na e bete jeten zeher  !Na mbajtet ne kembe gjithe ate palo regjim ..Do kishim erdhur ne Amerike  tridhjet e ca vjet me pare! ..Do kishim hapur ndonje biznes . Ju ngrente murtaja ju ngrente!..!
Iku me kacabuj te ngritur , dyke share e trufulluar ..Dhjet cape e kthe koken.. dhjet cape e kthe koken..! E me hidhte mua flaken e syve , sekur i kisha vrare babane.. sikur i kishnja shkateruar jeten!
Une mbec si gallof , e per ate Zot , ne po e kuptoja , se ce nuk e kishnja me Taqken aq inat ,  sa c'e kishe me te shkuaren 
Dy gjera ishne :O ay kish te drejte.. o ma la mua pilafin..

----------


## D&G Feminine

PIKËLLIM PËR VDEKJEN E ATIJ


Pëllumb Kulla

Dy ditë me radhë fryu erë e nxehtë, një erë e neveritshme prilli, që me sa dukej, vinte nga shkretëtirat e Saharsë.
Ditën e tretë u gdhimë në një heshtje të shurdhët. Hapa dritaren e dhomës që kisha zënë në kampin e pushimit të punëtorëve dhe sodita për një çast kaltërsinë e detit dhe Karaburunin e mbuluar nga rrezet e diellit. Nuk ishte tamam heshtje e shurdhët ajo. Po tu vije me kujdes veshin, altoparlantët e kampit jepnin lehtë, fare ulët, një muzikë të qetë klasike, që vinte nga Radio Tirana. Ai që kujdesej në kamp për radion, dukej që nuk e kish qejf klasiken dhe unë u habita bile se si nuk e pat mbyllur radion fare. Po ai kish porosi të veçantë. Një natë më parë kish vdekur Enver Hoxha, dhe në çastin që unë hapa dritaren, në Shqipëri vetëm pak njerëz e dinin se ajo ditë e shurdhët do të bëhej historike, si fundi i një epoke gjurmëlënëse. Unë e mora vesh këtë një orë më vonë, në klubin e kampit, kur kamerierja erdhi të na sillte mua dhe Canos nga një fërnet tjetër. E zeza, ka ndodhur gjëma! - tha ajo, duke psherëtitur thellë. - Ju nuk dukeni nga ata që e kanë marrë vesh. Ka vdekur, ai, Komandanti Lajmi na zuri vërtet në befasi. Askush nuk pat thënë se ai ish duke vdekur, a se ishte sëmurë e pritej ta shpëtonin. Errësirë e plotë mbi lajmin më të rëndësishëm, që ai gjysmë shekulli u dha këtyre viseve. - Çpo na thua, - ia bëri Canoja, - është e vërtetë kjo? Kamerierja e ngjallme fshiu hundën e thatë me kurrizin e dorës dhe nisi të mblidhte gotat e mëparshme, duke vështruar si e trembur përreth. Tani sapo ma thanë,  ia bëri ajo.  Nuk e dëgjoni radion se çlloj muzike po jep?
Vetëm tani ne i kushtuam vëmendje muzikës funebre. - Mos është ndonjë gabim, - thashë unë, sa për të thënë diçka. Dhe e ndjeva që, ashtu bosh si më zuri lajmi i kamerieres, po thosha një budallallëk të madh. - Eh, të ish gabim, ku ta gjenim! Po është i vërtetë,  ma ktheu ajo.
Unë dhashë një mendje, që këtë fërnetin e tretë të mos e pinim, se nuk shkonte fare, sidomos tani që e kishim marrë vesh gjëmën. - Jo, jo, pijeni! Pijeni normalisht. Ju nuk dinit asgjë. Se mund tju pyesin se kush ju a ka thënë! Ju akoma nuk dini gjë. Gruaja dukej e trembur vërtet dhe e shfaqte hapur se u pendua që na e kish dhënë lajmin. - Si tua shpjegoj atyre në banak, se përse po kthehen pijet?! Jo, ju lutem, se kam fëmijë dhe nuk i dua këto telashe. Pijeni e ju bëftë mirë! Kamerierja mori tabakanë me gotat e zbrazura dhe u fut në thellësi të lokalit. Tani muzika u bë më e qartë dhe tërë të dhënat lidheshin: kish vdekur Enver Hoxha, që ndofta më shumë se kushdo në historinë e vendit qe pleksur në jetët e shqiptarëve. Dhe tani ai nuk jetonte më. Enver Hoxha kish vdekur. Kish vdekur Enver Hoxha dhe qielli ish po ai, deti ish po ai dhe malet rrinin të heshtur e të qetë, siç kishin ndenjur përjetësisht. Ne ishim fare të papërgatitur për të shfaqur ndjenjat. Fytyrat tona me siguri kishin vetëm një hutim idiot, që mund ta lexoje si të kishe dëshirë. - Ngreje, - më tha Canoja me zë të ulët.  Ta pimë. Mirë thotë ajo: lajmi nuk është dhënë zyrtarisht.
Unë nuk po e zija me dorë fërnetin. - Dale, Cano, prit!  i thashë unë, me zë më të ulët akoma.  Po sikur ajo, shushka, të thotë ndonjëherë, se kur ne rrëkëllyem gotat, na e pat dhënë lajmin. I madhi i vendit ka vdekur dhe ne duket sikur festojmë! Nuk vete! Është më i madh dëmi ynë, po ti ngremë gotat, sesa i asaj, po ti lemë ato pa pirë.
Canoja më dha të drejtë dhe e lëshoi edhe ai gotën e vet përpara fytyrës. E po rrinim ashtu, mbërthyer pas karrigeve. 
Por edhe po e pimë, nuk do të tingëllojë keq,  rrahu të arsyetojë Canoja.  Në mort pihet alkol, për të mbytur hidhërimin. Nga anët tona ne u nxjerrim njerëzve raki. Dhe ju kështu bëni andej nga tuajat, apo jo? Ngreje! - më urdhëroi ai. Megjithëse më dukej se brenda Canos, pijaneci kish fituar mbi të urtin, unë e ngrita fërnetin me një frymë dhe me sy nga tavani, iu luta Zotit: 
- Më shpëto, o Zot, se nuk paska gjë më të ndyrë, se ta hash tani kur po mbaron dasma!
Dihej që Canoja ishte më i mbrojtur nga unë në rast të ndonjë telashi. Të tëra ditët e kampit, i kishim kaluar tok, por mua nuk më bëhej dot çadër në këtë histori. Dolëm nëpër oborrin e terracuar të kampit. Marshet e përzishëm tani shquheshin më qartë dhe unë u binda se, që nga ky çast, nuk kish aty asnjë njeri pa dije mbi atë që pat ndodhur.
Drejtori i kampit po na vinte përballë dhe po u përgjigjej me të qeshur romuzeve të nja dy kampistëve të ulur në stolat e lulishtes. Dukej një ditë e zakonshme, dreqi ta marrë! Nga e qeshura e shpenguar e shefit të kampit dukej se vetëm ai nuk do ta kish mësuar lajmin e madh, por kjo do ishte marrëzi ta mendoje. Canoja kish miqësi me të dhe e ndaloi.
- Duket se ka ndodhur një ngjarje e rëndë, drejtor, ëh? - Nuk e di, - u bë serioz drejtori. - Na kanë thënë vetëm që tju mbledhim të gjithëve në paradhomën e klubit se do të shpallet me radio një komunikatë e Komitetit Qendror. I tërë populli, në tërë vendin, do të mblidhet përpara altoparlantëve në orën dymbëdhjetë fiks! - Lajmi do të jetë i mirë apo i keq? - Nuk e di, o Cano, - ia preu drejtori i bezdisur.  Kaq na kanë thënë të themi e kaq do themi. Lëre këmbënguljen e më mirë hajde ta pimë një kafe bashkë Dhe drejtori e mori me vete Canon, që me siguri, në vend të kafesë, do ti kërkonte edhe një fërnet tjetër, jo për gjë, po për të respektuar zakonet e krahinës së tij. Piktori i kampit po ngjiste lajmërimin për mbledhjen e orës dymbëdhjetë. Në atë kohë ora qe tetë e gjysmë dhe afro katër orë të tjera ne do rrinim me frymën pezull. Muho Kallashi, që mbante dhomën bri nesh, mu afrua dhe më kërkoi një cigare. - E more vesh?  më tha me pëshpërimë. - Unë pohova me kokë, duke i dhënë cigaren që donte. - Çudi!  ia bëri ai duke e ndezur.  Nuk pritej. Në drekë do të na e thënkan. Edhe kjo kuptohet. E dinë që lajmi do të shkaktojë pikëllim të madh. 
Time shoqe nuk e gjeta në dhomë dhe u vura ta kërkoja nëpër shoqet, me të cilat ajo pinte kafetë, që gatuanin në furnellkat e sjella me vete. Pastrueset e kampit nëpër korridore bënin biseda me zë të ulët dhe kur u kaloja pranë, ato i linin pëshpëshet e buzëqeshnin të drojtura nga unë. Në hyrje të godinës ku e kish dhomën Canoja me gruan, pashë atë kitaristin nga Erseka që po cimbiste telat e veglës së tij. Kur më pa mua, ai e la kitarën dhe më tha me zë të lartë:
- Melis, sapo më treguan një barceletë fantastike, që do të të pëlqejë pa masë edhe ty. Njëri e zuri gruan
Këta artistët janë leshko, për nder. - Nuk e kam mendjen te barceletat sot?  i thashë prerë me qortim.  Ti nuk e ke marrë vesh? - Ai u bë menjëherë serioz dhe i vëmendshëm. - Çfarë?!  më pyeti shumë i shqetësuar.  Mos e ke fjalën për atë, që na ka vdekur ai i madhi? Po, - i a bëra.  Pak të duket?... Ai u qetësua që unë nuk kisha për ti thënë ndonjë gjëmë tjetër më të madhe akoma. - Atë e dimë, or babaxhan. Por akoma nuk na e kanë bërë të njohur. Ky është lajm i sjellë me pëshpëshe. Me pëshpëshe, nuk do të merremi ne! - Po është i sigurt, ama!  ngula këmbë unë. - Mijë për qind!  nguli këmbë dhe ai.  Por do presim orën. Na thanë se pikëllimi do fillojë më dymbëdhjetë. Lëre, o lëre! Gjëmë e madhe do jetë. Më leshko se ky djalë nuk kisha parë gjer atë ditë e nuk kam parë as gjer sot. - Po mirë, ore, - i thashë i nxehur.  Të duket me vend, që edhe e di lajmin edhe mi bie kitarës, më dëgjon barceleta e qesh e zbardh dhëmbët?! Ai, mendjepyka mu zemrua: - Tëmën, po si, bre, të mos qesh! Edhe ay që na e tregoi barceletën, e dinte që shoku Enver na ka lënë. Po pse, si thua ti, o mendjelli, të rri turivarur, a?! Po sikur të vijë ndonjë nga ata-de!.. E ai të më thotë pa hajde këtu ti, shok, kush të ka thënë të pikëllohesh? Nga e ke marrë vesh? Ato belá nuk i dua, unë.... Unë e lashë atë dhe vazhdova të kërkoja gruan. Kitaristi më fliste që prapa, shumë i mërzitur me vërejtjen që i kisha bërë. Pa mos na u hiq aq solemn, zotrote! Prit të vejë ora dymbëdhjetë e pastaj nxirr çke për të nxjerrë! Vetë drejtori, kur e pyetëm, na tha që deri më ora dymbëdhjetë bëni rutinën e përditshme Shko, or byrazer, bëj rutinën tënde! Ke, apo nuk ke rutinë ti! Ua! Ty, apo drejtorin, të dëgjoj unë?!
Gruan e gjeta në dhomën e Canos, tok me të shoqen e tij. Dhe ato e dinin. Natyrisht, tani nuk kisha dyshim, që jo vetëm në kamp e në këtë bregdet, por edhe në gjithë Shqipërinë e dinin lajmin për vdekjen e Hoxhës. Gratë shfaqnin habi, se si paskej qenë mbajtur aq sekret gjendja shëndetësore e udhëheqësit. Unë i kisha thënë atyre, që Canon e pata lënë në shoqëri të drejtorit, kështu që hyrja e tij u prit më me kureshtje nga sa qe pritur e imja. - Mezi po e pres orën dymbëdhjetë, - tha e shoqja dhe pastaj nxitoi të shtojë: - E zeza, kushedi sa do të mërzitemi! Hidhërim i madh do të jetë! Canoja tregoi se drejtori hiqej i qetë e moskokëçarës vetëm për sytë e të tjerëve, por Canos i paskej thënë se ishte në ankth, për shkak të efektit që do të shkaktonte lajmi i kobshëm mbi kampistët. Ai kish thirrur mjekun dhe e kish porositur atë që të ndodhej aty tok me personelin sanitar e ti merrte që të gjitha masat. Lajmi do të ishte mjaft tronditës, aq më tepër që në tërë këto ditë njerëzit nuk dinin asgjë. Dhe ajo dihet, që e papritura godet shumë. Mund të kishim në kamp edhe njerëz që vuanin nga zemra. Unë e kuptova se në gjithë vendin po merreshin masa të tilla për pasojat që priteshin. Kjo që kish ndodhur, ishte pa një pa dy, vdekja më e bujshme në historinë shekullore të Shqipërisë. Canoja i vuri të shoqes detyrë që me ta dëgjuar lajmin, ajo, e para, duhet të klithte dhe tia shkrepte vajit. Por me zë të ulët ama, e me veshët nga radioja, pa ia mbuluar zërin atij apo asaj që do të lexonte komunikatën e Komitetit Qendror. - Mos prit hiç, - ia preu e shoqja, - nuk e bëj dot! - Do ta bësh, se sbën!  iu shkreh i shoqi.  Bile po na bëjnë nder që kujën e parë po ia besojnë familjes sonë. Apo jo, Melis?
Unë e dija që kjo ish pleqësuar mirë e mirë, me të madhin e kampit dhe e mbështeta Canon pa kurrfarë cmire. Unë dhe gruaja qemë të përjashtuar nga këto ambicje, megjithëse isha i bindur, se ime shoqe mund ta qante Komandantin më mirë se e shoqja e Canos. Edhe fjalët e vajit, gruaja ime mund ti gjente më prekse. Po kush të hapte udhë! Mu bë tamam si atëherë në Kinostudio, kur shihja që aktorët më të pazotë, vetëm për shkak të lidhjeve që kishin, merrnin goxha role kryesore, edhe pse nuk mund ti realizonin dot më mirë se ca të tjerë. Gruaja e Canos nuk bindej. U futa dhe unë me time shoqe ta bindnim, se raste të tilla të nderojnë, po aha! Nuk merrte pykë ajo! - Mirë atëherë, - dha një zgjidhje tjetër burri.  Kur të mbarojë komunikata, ty, grua e dashur, do të të bjerë të fikët, kështu? Unë do të sulem të të hedh ujë Do sulemi të gjithë! - e mbështeti ime shoqe, Canon. - Ashtu, rrofsh!  e falënderoi ai dhe vazhdoi me porositë për gruan e vet: - Ti do jesh e shtrirë e nuk do të lëvizësh. Unë do kërkoj ndihmë, duke uluritur. Do të sulen infermieret, se gratë e burrat e tjerë do të jenë duke qarë e shkulur leshrat për vete, ata! Nuk do ta marrë vesh qeni të zotin, atje... - E po të mos qajnë?  ia turbullonte parashikimet e shoqja. - Do të qajnë! Janë marrë masat. - Mirë. Po sikur doktori të më kuptojë, që të fiktin nuk e kam të vërtetë?  pyeti prapë ajo. Canoja ishte gati ta zinte të shoqen për gryke në sytë tonë. - Nuk thotë gjë doktori, mos u bëj zerzebile! Le që doktori nuk do merret me ty. Ai ka ndërmënd ti bjerë vetë të fikët. Po ja, janë infermieret. - Jo dhe jo!  tha e vendosur gruaja.  Për një ditë si kjo ti, Cano, duhej të kishe për grua një aktore. Mua nuk më ke për këtë! Hiqe nga mendja! Pas këtij kundërshtimi të prerë, ra një heshtje, nga ato që nuk di ku të shpiesh vështrimin. Gruaja ime pa nga mua, gati duke psherëtitur. Edhe atë shtrirjen me të fikët, do ta bënte për mrekulli ajo e gjora, po kush ia kërkonte asaj! Canoja më hoqi mënjanë me marifet dhe me zë të ulët, mu përgjërua të gjeja një shkak e ta hiqja time shoqe që andej, se ai kish ndërmend ti hynte të vetës me shqelma. Mes dy fytyrave tona kutërbonte duhma e fërnetit. Nuk do të turpërohemi, ne ore jo!  tha me zemërim e krenari bashkë. - Tërë jetën ne, nga ana jonë, kemi qenë të lidhur me luftën. Kurse familja e saj ka për stërgjysh lepurin. Nuk e ndiejnë pikëllimin. E po nuk e ndjeve këtu, - dhe Canoja, me gishtat e mbledhur tok, e goditi veten me shkulm, mu në mes të gjoksit, - nuk e qan dot atë, për të cilin po përgatitet të verë kujën i madh e i vogël! Do ta shohësh, Melis, do ta shohësh Shqipërinë, po nuk u përmbyt me lot!
Në orën e caktuar ne u mblodhëm të gjithë përpara radios së madhe. Tërë kampi priste me ankth. Tek-tuk ndiheshin gra që qëronin zërin, siç bëjnë koristet e reja të operës, kur nisin karrierën. Burrat kishin një tension më të fshehur në përgatitjet e tyre për ti dhënë fytyrave tisin e pikëllimit që duhej. Nisi folësja në radio: Ju flet Tirana! Po japim emisionin e lajmeve. Në sallë ra një heshtje që nuk do ta harroj kurrë. Të rrahurat e zemrës sime, pastaj, nuk kishin të krahasuar me asgjë. Ato të rrahura zemre, jo unë që nuk i pata ndierë ndonjëherë më parë, por jam i sigurt që nuk i patën ndierë as të parët e mi. Dhe as stërnipat e mi pas qindra e qindra vjetësh, nuk do ti ndiejnë më.
- Me pikëllim të thellë, njoftojmë se vdiq biri i lavdishëm i popullit tonë
Pastaj ngjau hataja që pritej dhe që të lindte dëshirën të kishe një mijë palë sy, që ta sodisje. Grupi i kampistëve të atij prilli, mes të cilëve u gjenda unë, si dhe i tërë populli, u dha udhë lumit të lotëve, ca lotëve të përpiktë e të organizuar mirë, që askush më mirë dhe më shumë se ky i vdekur i shquar, nuk i meritonte...


Shekulli
12/04/2005

----------


## kolombi

*Gomari në Film*


*-Ç'më tregoi një kinoregjisor që xhiroi një film në fshatin tim-* 


_Pëllumb Kulla_

Filmi kishte temën e fshatit.
Një natë u kthyem të lodhur nga sheshi i xhirimit dhe u shtruam të hanim darkë në çadrat, që kishim ngritur në afërsi te Gollokamjes. Kishim mbaruar së filmuari një episod, në të cilin heroi i filmit tonë lexonte gazetën, teksa ecte shaluar mbi gomarin e tij. Gomari, i lënë me kapistër zvarrë e nga ta hiqnin këmbët, duhet ta shpinte heroin tonë drejt e në mbledhjen e organizatës së grave. Me një fjalë, kërkohej diçka bufe, gazmore e tepër e thjeshtë, por gomari i pamësuar na e pat bërë atë ditë, punën ferr...

Nejse, në mbrëmje, pa pritur, na u shfaq në çadër kryetari i Këshillit të fshatit... E njeh?
- Jo. Më duket se është një i ri, - iu përgjigja.
- ... Ai e gjeti grupin tonë rreth tryezës. Hanim e flisnim për punën e asaj dite. E ftuam kryetarin të ulej me ne, por ai nuk pranoi. U interesua për hallet që kishim, a ishim të kënaqur nga furnizimet, që fshati na i sillte aty në çadër, e tjera... Si vajti puna sot, na pyeti më në fund. Mirë, i thamë. Pastaj na pyeti se ku dhe çfarë kishim filmuar e kur ne ia treguam, ai nuk dinte se qysh të na e bënte vërejtjen, për të cilën edhe ish munduar deri aty.
- Shikoni si është puna! - tha. - Mua më vjen zor, bile shumë zor, se ky që do t'ju them, është një budallallëk, por ju nuk duhet të bëni gjëra pa na pyetur ne të Këshillit.
Ne nuk po ia kuptonim hallin.
- Gomari që keni përdorur ju për filmin, nuk bën... Ai gomar, i përket një njeriu,
që ka qënë shtatë vjet në burg... Ne, të zotin e asaj kafshe, e trajtojmë si një njeri të padëshiruar, të deklasuar, që ta kuptoni më mirë.
Ne në fillim shqyem sytë, pastaj ia plasëm gazit. Atij nuk i erdhi mirë.
- E di që është për të qeshur, por këto punë janë me bela, - na tha. - Na pyesni ne, dreqi e mori! Përse jemi ne këtu?!
- Gomari është gomar! - ia kthyem ne. - Nuk ka as emër, as lidhje me luftën dhe socializmin. Ç'na duhet ne i zoti?!!
- Dakord. Tërësisht dakord, por ja... nuk bën.
Dhe na shpjegoi, që ai as do të na shqetësonte fare, por në fshat kishin plasur grindje dhe puna qe trashur. I zoti i gomarit po çmëndej nga lumturia, që ia kishin marrë kafshën në film. Ai e quante këtë një nder të madh e prapa kësaj shihte një të ardhme të qetë. Gjoja nga qeveria kishte ardhur udhëzimi që ta trajtonim më mirë.... Ja, së pari, kish thënë ai, filluan me gomarin e tij! Ia kishin marrë në film!... Kaqë ishte, pat thënë ai, mbaruan kusuret e mia! E përpjeta filloi!

Në çastin që kryetari po na qortonte, i zoti i gomarit ndodhej akoma në klubin e fshatit dhe qeraste me raki të gjithë sa afroheshin në banak. Kjo pat shkaktuar zili dhe shumë bashkëfshatarë kishin trokitur në Këshill. Ata e ndjenin veten të fyer dhe kishin thënë se nuk do të shihnin kurrë një film, ku zinte vënd gomari i një armiku të pushtetit. Ata ndjenin për të urrejtje klasore. Më kishin sharë mua regjisorin dhe operatorin tim, që, me sa dukej, kërkonim të zbutnim luftën e klasave në Gollokamje.

Ndërsa kryetari na vinte në dijeni për zhurmën e ngritur, ne qeshnim e qeshnim. Por edhe i pari i fshatit u fye.
- Ju mund të qeshni sa të doni, - na tha, - por ne me këta njerëz kemi të bëjmë. Ju nuk keni të bëni vetëm me mua. Iku, vërtet, koha e Rako Barutit me shokë. Ne që drejtojmë tani, kemi mentalitete të reja. Unë jam agronom i lartë dhe më vjen t'ju bashkohem e të qesh me ju deri në mëngjes. Por fshati, të dashurit e mi, është po ai. Nuk ka vajtur në shkollë të lartë fshati. Më besoni: nuk kthehem dot në shtëpi, se tërë më janë mbledhur aty para oborrit, kanë rreshtuar gomarët e tyre, si për të thënë, shoku kryetar ja ku i ke këta që mbajnë drutë e shkarpat. Kur është puna për qef, për filma e bilmemera, thirren gomarë të tjerë, ëh?!. Dhe këto punë janë me telashe. Të më pyesnit mua, e kisha zgjidhur këtë punë për bukuri. Gomarë të pashëm dhe me përbërje të mirë, ne kemi plot në Gollokamje!
I thamë se ne kishim udhëzime të përpikta, që kryetarët e këshillave duhet t'i pyesnim vetëm kur bëhej fjala për të angazhuar figurantë.
- Po gomari, a nuk është, si i thoni ju, figurant?! Zjarrin na keni futur, zjarrin!
Dhe kryetari u nda me ne i zemëruar. Sa pa u larguar ai, ne i mbytëm të qeshurat, pastaj nuk i mbajtëm dot më. Qesh e qesh e qesh, na u lodhën brinjët atë natë!
Pas dy ditësh, ne mbaruam xhirimet, shkulëm çadrat dhe u kthyem në Kinostudio. Materialet e filmuara i kishim në laborator dhe të gjithë këtë histori ia treguam Drejtorit të Përgjithshëm, teksa po na gostiste me kafe. Ai desh ra përmbys mbi filxhanët e kafesë. Thirri shefin e kuadrit dhe na shtërngoi ta nisnim tregimin nga e para. Të dy fshinin lotët dhe mbanin brinjët me duar.
- Hej, sa prapa kanë ngelur atje, në fshat! Edhe gomarëve duan t'u kufizojnë të drejtat... Ç'faj ka e gjora kafshë?! E po deri këtu?!!
- Sa herë të shikoj filmin tuaj, - na tha drejtori, - unë me siguri nuk do ta mbaj dot gazin.
Por nuk qe e thënë ta shikonte. Ca ditë më pas, ndërsa po bënim montazhin, drejtori hyri në laborator, hundë e buzë.
- Dëgjoni këtu! -tha. - Nuk do të bëni asgjë, pa pyetur autoritetet! Kudo ka njerëz gjithfarë... Të papërshtatshëm... Ka shtëpi famëkeqe të eksponentëve të reaksionit...

I thamë se udhëzimet i dinim përmendësh dhe se i zbatonim ato gjithmonë.
- Mos m'u shitni si ëngjëj! - uluriti ai. - Nuk më treguat ju për atë gomarin? Kështu i zbatoni udhëzimet?!
Unë dhe asistenti im u pamë sy ndër sy.
- Po ju shoku drejtor... qeshët!

- Qesha, tamam qesha!... Se edhe unë i marr lehtë ca gjëra. Por më kanë zbrazur sot një dush të ftohtë në Komitetin Qëndror të Partisë! Që ta mbaj mend!...Zënkat në Gollokamje ishin bërë të përditëshme. Ai i zoti i gomarit, - më gomar se gomari!... Në vend që ta linte me aq, ishte bërë i padurueshëm. Vërtitej kakapër nëpër fshat, sikur kishte pushtuar Hollivudin! U ngrinte nervat bashkëfshatarëve... Kur ata kalonin përpara tij, me gomarët e tyre, ai ua shihte kafshët e gjora me përçmim dhe u nxirrte gjuhën. Ata nuk e kishin duruar dot dhe gomarin e tij ia kanë hedhur nga shkëmbi. Që ta dini, ai artisti juaj, ju la shëndetin, i ktheu potkonjtë nga dielli!

Dhe kish një kënaqësi të egër në dhënien e këtij lajmi!
- E po, për besë, kjo është poshtërsi! -nuk u përmbajta unë.
- Thua ti! -m'u përvesh drejtori. - Në fshat, kishin nxjerrë thikat. Fis me fis. Një plenum i Partisë në rreth, u mblodh vetëm për këtë problem!
- Për... për një gomar???!!!
- Jo për gomarin! Jo për gomarin!.. Nuk ka komitet që të mblidhet për një gomar! Në rend të ditës kishin vënë format e spërdredhura të shfaqjeve të luftës së ashpër klasore. Por ama, në fakt, ai gomari juaj, ja, mblodhi një plenum! Pastaj, varda problemet: kishin trajtuar unitetin; kishin përmendur një për një format e stërholluara të lëshimeve, që kërkon armiku; kishin rikujtuar se armiku kërkon të futet atje ku duket se, gjoja, nuk ka asnjë të keqe, se ne rrezikojmë lirinë, e tjera, e tjera... E në fakt, nuk diskutohet, që ajo e gjora liri e shqiptarëve është në valle!

Dhe drejtori u mat të ikte. Kur arriti tek dera, unë guxova:
- Sidoqoftë, ne e bëmë. Ai episod...
- Episodin hiqeni! - na urdhëroi prerë. - Atë gomar, nuk dua ta shoh në film!
Dhe ai episod u hoq. Mëkat! Gomari i gjorë, që luante në të, vërtet nuk i plotësonte kushtet politike, por diçka mund të kishim bërë. Duhej në fakt të tregoheshim më të matur. Por dukej bukur. Ishte vërtet një gomar me nur. Phë!

1988

----------


## kolombi

*Humori i presidentëve*  




*Pëllumb Kulla 
* 

*Prill 2001*  



    Presidentët amerikanë kanë një traditë të bukur që marrin pjesë në darkën e përvitëshme të Shoqatës së Korrespondentëve të Medias, që jep informacione nga Shtëpia e Bardhë. Për një natë ata kridhen në një atmosferë shoqërore, jo formale dhe e venë veten të barabartë nën mokrat e shakave që bluajnë gjithshka. Kam patur rast të mrekullohem me sensin e humorit të Presidentit Klinton në të tetë darkat tradicionale të periudhës së tij. Para ca ditësh, pata rast të shoh edhe pjesmarrjen e parë të kreut të ri të Shtëpisë së Bardhë, Xhorxh W. Bush. Në të ai i ftoi të 3000 pjesmarësit të qeshnin me kokolepsjet e tij gjuhësore dhe me padijen e natyrshme në fusha të panjohura për të. Në mes të një gazi të përgjithshëm, Bush u lexoi të pranishmëve pjesë nga një libër i porsadalë në shtyp, që ai i ftoi ta blinin, pasi nuk kushtonte veçse 9 dollarë e 95 cent dhe i siguroi se do të kënaqeshin, me që në të ishin përmbledhur të gjithë gafat e tij publike.   





                                   Fjalimi i shkurtuar i Presidentit Bush 



     (Si të gjithë shkrimet që përmbajnë lojëra fjalësh, përkthimi është  përshtatur nga unë, në një tingëllim shqip të lirë për të përftuar një ide më të qartë se përse qeshte salla me  3000 të ftuarit e zgjedhur nga media, senati, kongresi dhe administrata që qeveris ShBA). 



    Ju falenderoj të gjithëve, ju falenderoj shumë. Laura dhe unë jemi të lumtur që ndodhemi këtu sonte! 

    Siç  e dini, ne po studjojmë deri ku ta vendosim nivelin e lejuar të arsenikut në ujin e pishëm. (të qeshura) Që të marrim një vendim të mbështetur mirë në shkencë të zbatuar, ekspertët na porositën që ti nxjerrim të dhënat nga prova duke u ofruar ujin në gota, një salle me jo më pak se 3000 veta. (të qeshura) Ju faleminderit për pjesmarrjen tuaj në eksperiment. (të qeshura) 



    Është kënaqësi kur sheh këtu kaq shumë antarë të kongresit e në mes tyre, bile në tryezën kryesore edhe mikun nga Texasi im, Tom De Lay. (Duartrokitje) Ca çaste më parë, kryetari i komisionit organizator të kësaj mbrëmje gazmore më pyeti në se e kam parë ndonjëherë Tomin të buzëqeshë Unë i u përgjigja se nuk dija çtë thosha, pasi unë nuk kam veçse nëntë vjet që njihem me të. (të qeshura) 



     Kemi këtu dhe Senatorin  Lieberman, ( që ishte tok me Al Gore në garën për zëvendëspresident kundër dyshes Bush-Cheney. Shënimi im, P.K.). (Duartrokitje) Të gjithë e dimë se Xhoe, (Liberman), është një hebre-ortodoks dhe për këtë ai nuk ze asnjë punë me dorë që kur bie dielli të premten e deri sa ngryset të shtunën. Kjo mua gjithnjë më është dukur mjaft tërheqëse dhe në fakt po mendohem ta përqafoj atë fe edhe unë. (të qeshura) Jo po ndryshe, do të rri kështu si tani, pa zënë asgjë me dorë, që kur ngryset  të shtunën e deri sa bie dielli të premten! (të qeshura) 



      Shumë nga ju zor se e dijnë që unë kam nxjerrë një libër të ri. Dikush ka mbledhur tok një grumbull me fjalë të mia të urta e me kripë  ose siç  i quan ai, fjalë të urta e me kripë, të thëna nga unë aksidentalisht. (të qeshura) Në një farë mënyre unë jam edhe krenar që çthem unë kanë filluar që tani të zenë vend nëpër libra. Kështu që si të gjithë autorët edhe unë kam menduar tju lexoj sonte diçka nga ky libër. (të qeshura) Janë si citatet e Kryetarit Mao, veç se këto janë për të qeshur e nuk janë kinezçe (të qeshura) 



      Ja njëra prej tyre nga libri    dhe të them të drejtën, e kam thënë: (të qeshura) Unë e dij se qenia njerëzore  dhe peshku mund të kenë një bashkekzistencë paqësore (të qeshura) Tani ju do të rrini e do të futeni në mendime të thella. (të qeshura dhe duartrokitje) Kushdo mund tju japë juve një mendim të pjekur, por të tillë kurrë! Një e thënë e mënçur si kjo, ju fut ju tërësisht në një dimension krejt të paparë ndonjëherë. (të qeshura) 

     Ja dhe një tjetër këtu: " Unë e kuptoj rritjen e biznesit të vogël, unë kam qënë  një gjë e tillë." (të qeshura.Pas nje pauze) Nuk i di shijet tuaja, por letërsinë e madhe, atë të pavdekshmen, unë e dua shumë! (të qeshura) 



     Kurse këtë, të them të drejtën, e kam thënë në New Hampshire: "Unë e çmoj ruajtjen e vlerave ashtu si janë. Është diçka që kur kandidoni për president ju duhet ta ruani." (të qeshura) Nuk kam idenë më të vogël se çkam dashur të them atje. (të qeshura dhe duartrokitje) 

     Ose kjo tjetra: "Gjithnjë, shumë e më shumë prej importeve tona vijnë nga jashtë." (të qeshura) 



     Po kjo tjetra për vizionin mbi politikën e jashtme, nuk dij si ju duket: "Kur po lindja unë, bota ishte e rrezikuar dhe e dinim me përpikmëri se kush ishin ata-të. Ishim ne kundër tyre. Dhe ishte mjaft e qartë kush ishin tyre-t  (të qeshura) " Sot ne nuk jemi më aq të sigurtë se cilët janë ata-të. Por ama e dijmë që ata-të janë atje." (të qeshura dhe duartrokitje) 



      Këtu pastaj kemi shprehjen time më të famshme:  Rallë e kemi shtruar pyetjen a është duke mësuar fëmijët tanë. (të qeshura) Le ta  analizojmë për një çast këtë fjali. (të qeshura) Po qe se ju nuk të falni qimen, ka shumë të ngjarë që të mendoni se folja me qenë në njëjës, duhet të kishte qënë shprehur në shumësin janë. Por po ta lexoni me më tepër vëmendje, ju do të shikoni se unë kam përdorur termin e jokalimtares së shumsit në mënyrën kushtore. (të qeshura) Kështu që fjalëza është,  janë mjaft të sakta! (të qeshura dhe duartrokitje) 

        

     Kështu pra zonja e zotërinj, doni nuk doni, do ta pranoni, se me gjuhën unë kam arritur deri në ato maja, ku ska patur burrë që të shkelë më parë! (të qeshura) 

     Përfundimisht, me sa shoh, unë paskam dhënë goxha ndihmesë në gjuhësi. Paskam hartuar fjalë të reja, si keqnënvlerësim dhe hispanikshëm. (të qeshura) Unë kam shtrirë e zgjeruar kuptimin e fjalëve vetë, kur kam thënë Grekërat duke dashur të them Grekët, dhe dehës për tu kuptuar ngjethës. (të qeshura) Dhe me zhdërvjelltësi të mahnitshme në vend të barrierat dhe tarifat kam thënë tarrierat dhe barifat." (të qeshura) 



       Dhe a e dini çfarë? Jeta vazhdon. (të qeshura) Edhe me tërë këto mufka, gruaja dhe vajzat ende vazhdojnë të më duan. (të qeshura) Ushtarët tanë ende vazhdojnë ti ruajnë hapësirat tona. (të qeshura) Amerikanët si gjithmonë zgjohen në mëngjes dhe shkojnë nëpër punërat e tyre. (të qeshura) Njerëzit nuk kanë rreshtur së dali në shëtitje dhe së zbavituri, ashtu si ne këtu sonte. 



      Unë nuk mendoj se e ndihmojmë shëndetin po u munduam ta trajtojmë veten me seriozitet të tepruar. Ajo që më bën mua serioz është përgjegjësia ime si president i popullit amerikan. Është detyra që kam marrë përsipër. Për këtë edhe erdha sonte të flas me ju. Ju falenderoj që më ftuat dhe ju jam mirënjohës për mikprishjen e përzhemërt. (të qeshura dhe duartrokitje) 



                                            *     *      * 



Për mua ky fjalim ishte një befasi e këndëshme, pasi duke e njohur vetëm gjatë fushatës, pata krijuar mendimin e gabuar se Presidentit të ri, i mungonte sensi i humorit. Dhe shumë vetë e quajnë këtë një të metë jo të vogël për një burrë shteti dhe një hall më shumë për vendin që drejton. 



Një mungesë e tillë në Shqipëri ka sjellë dëme të pallogaritshme, pa u identifikuar aspak si një nga arsyet e rëndësishme që punët të mos venë kurrë në vijë. Vetkuptohet që natyrat despotike duke mos praktikuar vetëtalljen, tërthorazi shpallin si herezi çdo vërrejtje apo përqeshje që bëhet në kurriz të tyre. Servilat e orbitës, në mungesë të kreut të shtetit e ndëshkojnë pastaj edhe më rëndë ndonjë fajtor që guxon të përflasë anët qesharake të të parit të vendit.  Zyrtarët më poshtë, kanë më tej prirjen që ta quajnë sulm ndaj monumenteve të tij prej mermeri e bronxi, që në Shqipëri zakonisht ngrihen që në të gjallë të prijësave dhe kapakun në fund e ve policia sekrete, e cila i ndjek edhe më shumë këta lloj armiqsh të kombit. Kështu të gjithë nxitojnë të formojnë barrikata mbrojtjeje për të madhin e vendit dhe e bëjnë akoma më pak njerëzor një njeri, që duhet të kish filluar i pari të tregonte se është vërtet njeri, si gjithë të tjerët dhe ka nevojë të ndihmohet të ndreqet dhe se gabimi është po aq njerëzor, sa çështë dhe vepra e tij e bukur. 



Në fund të fundit kjo temë nuk është larg diskutimit të nevojave themelore të demokracisë. 



Përfytyroni një individ, qoftë ky, ta zemë, një arkitekt me famë, një artist i njohur, apo një mjek i shquar, që u tregon njerëzve përqark histori me gafat dhe dështimet e tij, me situatat qesharake, ku ai e ka vënë veten e vet. Njerëzit qeshin dhe askush nuk mendon se ai është aq pak i zoti sa po tregohet, se në fund të fundit e thotë fama e tij, e famat fitohen, nuk caktohen me dekrete. Kthehuni dhe mendoni sikur ai tu flasë atyre për bëmat e tij madhështore, për situatat ku ai është treguar më i mprehti e më trimi: ndjenja që do të linin pas këto tregime, do të ishte e pakëndëshme. Në të vërtetë njerëzit që dëgjojnë, nuk ndikohen nga tregimet e personit, as kur ai e bën veten lolo dhe as kur e hymnizon atë. 



 Klintoni në një nga darkat e Korrespondentëve të Shtëpisë së Bardhë, parodizonte fushatën e tij kundër kandidatit Dole, duke u thënë amerikanëve, se po të kishin për të lënë shtëpitë dhe të iknin me pushime, vaditjen e luleve në mungesë të zotërve të shtëpisë, do ta bënte më mirë ai, se sa rivali i tij, Bob Dole. Kështu ai e çtensiononte fare fushatën. Dhjetra filma e libra e kanë mësuar auditorin amerikan me humorin e presidentëve, sidomos me zbulimin e thembrave të tyre të Akilit. Regani i ndërgjegjshëm se ish një nga presidentët më të moshuar në historinë e ShBA, në ditlindjet e tij e kish zakon të merrte fjalën e të falenderonte pjesmarësit, që po mblidheshin për të 34-tën herë për të festuar 40 vjetorin e tij! Është tepër e njohur replika e Linkolnit, i njohur si presidenti me pamjen e jashtme më të shëmtuar, kur në senatin amerikan një nga kundërshtarët iu ngrit e me gishtin drejtuar nga Presidenti, uluriti: Zotërinj, ju kam thënë gjithmonë se ky njeri ka dy fytyra!, E Linkolni, që nga folësja ia ktheu: Nuk është e vërtetë. Besoni ju se do të dilja me këtë palo fytyrë, po të kisha patur një tjetër?! Sharl De Goli pyeste çdo ditë stafin e tij: Sa karrikatura kanë sot për mua gazetat e Francës? Dhe ishte vetullngrysur ditën që ato mungonin. 



Kur vërtitet puna tek ata që drejtojnë fatet e vendit në Shqipëri, të vjen zor  ta shtrosh si nevojë, se të ngjan vetja si ato gratë me barrë, që u shkon mendja për kumblla të pa bëra! Për shkak të urisë së madhe elektorale, të parët e Shqipërisë nuk mund ta lejojnë veten të bjenë në të tilla gracka lluksi e të vetpërqeshen. 

Kuptohet, sepse tradita mungon në mënyrë absolute. 



Ata përpara këtyre ishin perëndi dhe Perëndia nuk ka asgjë për të përqeshur as vetë e as nga të tjerët. Kush guxon, Perëndia e vret. Kurse tani i vetmi lëshim është imitimi i efektshëm i komikëve, me Mejdanin, Berishën e Metën, imitime të cilat shkaktojnë gaz, por komikët e talentuar ende nuk guxojnë të shkelin parcela të ndaluara. Gazetarët që bredhin mbi këto parcela, kur u mungon arti i satirës, arrijnë rezultate të acaruara që humbin në klimën e përgjithëshme, ku shpifjet lahen në një pishinë me të vërtetat e ashtu lakuriqe nuk i dallon dot. 



I tepërt pastaj është pretendimi që z.Nano psh, të dalë e të bëjë shaka për gjëra thelbësore, si fjala vjen, përse nuk u mbajt premtimi i bërë në Vlorë për kthimin e parave të humbura në piramida, apo në e ka të vërtetë atë mendim që shfaqi për Baba Enverin në Zvicër, e tjera Kush e njeh Fatos Nanon, e di që ai e përdor ironinë, por jo vetëtalljen. Si burrë i mprehtë, ai do të duhej të thosh, se gjatë luftës për pushtet, më 1997, grykat që nxorën premtime nuk janë më pak fajtore se grykat që vollën zjarr. Sa për Enverin, ajo dihet që Fatos Nanon nuk e ha malli, por ajo iku e u tha në Zvicër, e tani ta mohojë është vetvrasje ashtu siç është vrasje e vetes po ta rikonfirmojë! Temat e veta pra, Fatos Nanoja i ka të rrethuara me tela gjembaçë. Edhe presidenti amerikan në fund të fundit, nuk preku telat e vet gjëmbaçë, por foli veç për ca rrodhe të ngjitura në gjuhë Por ama i ftoi të tërë të qeshnin e gajaseshin me të! Kryetari PS-së nuk e bën këtë, qoftë edhe për gjëra të dorës së tretë. Z. Nano, (që tani bën be për amerikanët), mund të na ftojë psh, të qeshim mbi alkolizmin. Ai mbase nuk e din që gjatë këtyre viteve në pushtet është bërë tri herë xurxull. Ai vetë mbase nuk i mban mend ato tri raste se gjatë tërë legjislaturës ka qënë i dehur, por duhet ta dijë që bota flet. E përderisa nuk e prek as këtë, atëhere, keq i kemi punë. Politikanët tanë i paraqisin shpejt kandidaturat e tyre për monumente. 



Aty nga vitet e para të qeverisjes demokratike, një miku im më pat thënë se Berisha i kish të tëra të mirat, vetëm se i mungonte një gjë rëndësishme: ndjenja e humorit! Në atë periudhë, kur ne të ndezur nga përmbysja historike, e deshim vërtet atë njeri që po e mbështesnim aq fort, kërkonim që ai të kish aftësinë të shikonte anët qesharake të shfaqjeve të tij dhe sidomos dëmin që i bënin imazhit të tij, njerzit servilë që e rrethonin. Habiteshim se si ai nuk e vinte re, që këshilltarja e propagandës, e cila bënte 10 varavingo në ditë nga Presidenca në Televizion duke shpënë e marrë kasetat, në të cilat ajo qe kujdesur të regjistronte tërë aktivitetet e Presidentit, sillte një dëm të madh, duke zënë me to të gjitha orët e lajmeve dhe gjithë çvinin para e pas. Aq sa, edhe pse e kishim parë në lajmet e orës 6, se si z.Berisha priste Skalfaron, kur po ky lajm, përsëritej në mesnatë, kishim iluzionin se, me që  ndërkohë Presidenti ynë kish dalë dhe në një zinxhir të tërë rubrikash më shumë se Skalfaro, Berisha dukej i lodhur ndërsa Skalfaro i freskët! Ne na u formua bindja e patundur se kjo këshilltare e propagandës do të arrinte ta sillte Presidentin në TVSh të jepte edhe parashikimin e motit dhe sasinë e rreshjeve në të katër anët e vendit!.. 



Sensi i humorit nuk sjell vetëm atë efektin e ngrohtë të zbritjes për ca çaste nga piedestalet dhe afrimit me njerëzit, ashtu si vetëtallja e z. Bush. Mirë, mund të mos e bësh këtë, por prania e atij sensi ndihmon të kontrollosh veprimet që bën edhe të mos u lesh të tjerëve shteg të qeshin me ty. Se sensin e humorit në mos e kanë burrat e shtetit e kanë shtetasit. Kjo ndjenjë nuk do ta linte kryeministrin Meta, psh, të deklaronte se thesari i shtetit shqiptar, është vjedhur tre vjet më parë, që në kohën e Berishës. Kush i ndalon shqiptarët e paudhë të mendojnë, se thesari është vjedhur shumë kohë më parë akoma, që kur u formua shteti vetë, në kohën e Ismail Bej Vlorës?! Sensi i humorit nuk do ta linte Presidentin Mejdani që shqiptarëve në New York, kur e pyetën se përse mbaheshin akoma ushtarë grekë në Shqipëri, tu përgjigjej:  Si nuk u bëtë merak ju kur aty gjatë krizës së  97ës ishin dhe dhjetë ushtëri të tjera, por ankoheni tani që kanë mbetur vetëm grekët?!  



Po shtetasit për fat të keq akoma nuk i ka lënë ndjenja e humorit dhe tani qeshin edhe me PD-në, e cila për të përmbysur qeverisjen e keqe e për të marrë pushtetin, u bën thirrje të ikurve të saj, e jo vetëm të ikurve nga mitingjet, por edhe atyre që kanë ikur tepër tepër larg: atyre që qeverisën për katër vjet tok me socialistët dhe ndajnë me ta përgjegjësitë. Përse atëhere nuk ftohen në koalicion edhe socialistët? Atëhere, as diskutohet: marrja e pushtetit është e siguruar!.. A dyshon njeri për këtë? Kurrë! 



Ja pra, në ndryshim nga demokracitë e mëdha, gazi në vendin tonë buçet i paprerë, në daç ta kenë, në daç të mos e kenë ndjenjën e humorit burrat e shtetit shqiptar!

----------


## kolombi

Une kam pasur fatin dhe e kam njohur nga afer.Pellumbi ne Fier gjeti Itaken e shumekerkuar.Dhe nga guroret e Vlores ku e kishin cuar,vjen ne Fier dhe krijon per vite me radhe shfaqe qe do mbeteshin te paharruara per publikin fierak por edhe per gjithe dashamiresit e artit ne pergjithesi.

"Shoku Niqifor","E bukur shtepi e vjeter","Sa shume gjethe te thata ate vjeshte" apo drama qe u shfaq per afro dy muaj rrjesht "Dy krisma ne Paris" ,"Isha une Cobo Rrapushi","Sofra e Qeshur" e shume te tjera do spikasnin ne krijimtarine dhe venien ne skene nga ana regjizoriale te Pellumb Kulles.

Me kujtohet kur vihej ne skene "Sofra e qeshur",ku merrja pjese edhe une i vogel,gjate njohjes dhe leximit te materialive,ne nje prej tyre artisti i Merituar Luftar Pajo,lexonte tekstin me theksin e nje arixhiu.
Te gjithe ja plasen te qeshurit,dhe Pellumbi miratoi duke qeshur dhe ai ,nje karakter qe ngeli kaq i dashur per publikun tek skeci i arixhiut me def qe i futen shoket pa ditur ai pistoleten dhe kontrollin qe i bejne gjermanet.


Prane tij arriten te mesojne shume nje brez i talentuar aktoresh te rinj,te cilet aktivizoheshin si amatore ne shfaqet e estrades dhe teatrit si Dritan Lluka,Genti Dano,Dritan Borici,Altin Jano,Krenar Troka,nje brez qe fatkeqsisht per arsue nga me te ndryshmet  tashme i kane lene endrrat e skenave,me perjashtim te Tan Boricit.


PS Henri,Fatos Selan e ka pasur idhull,Aktor i jashtzakonshem.Pervec figures historike te Avniut,ka qene klas tek rolet e luajtura tek "Shtrigat e Salemit" dhe "Maria Oktober" te dyja me regji te Roland Carkes,qe zuri vendin e Pellumbit pas largimit te tij.

 Ah,se desh harrova,drejtor Teatri  nuk u be kurre Pellumbi,ku te linin Ilir Danot dhe Jorgjie Dhimot.
Po Kicon e Biletave e mban ndonje cik mend?

----------


## D&G Feminine

Racizëm sui generis*


Pëllumb Kulla

Këmbëngulja ime në kërkim të diktaturës është temë e rëndësishme e çështjes shqiptare. Një pjesë e madhe e dështimeve në ndërtimin e sistemit të vlerave demokratike vjen ngaqë gjeneratorët e trashëguar të padrejtësive nuk e kanë reshtur ende prodhimin. Kapitalizmi, ekonomia e tregut në vendin tonë është ai sistem i egër, i pamëshirshëm e i pashpirt, tamam siç na e pat përshkruar kombinati i propagandës së KQ-së. Në fakt, sistemi kapitalist nuk është i tillë, por menaxherët e kombinatit ia dolën që ta imponojnë teorinë dhe ta aplikojnë dhe praktikën e tij në Shqipëri Këtu dhuna e më të fortit bëhet më e egër dhe më mizore, pasi mekanizmat e mbrojtjes janë të pafuqishme për të mos thënë nuk gjenden fare. Le të mos e përfillim për një çast rezultatin konkret të varfërimit të skajshëm të shqiptarëve dhe pasurimin përrallor të të fortëve. Le të shohim pasojat që do të lërë ethja e arit në këto vite që kaluam. Sa kohë do të duhet vallë që kodet morale të rivendosen edhe të rinisin të ndikojnë siç duhet në marrëdhëniet njerëzore? Dekada? Ndoshta më shumë se aq. Të fortët sot janë bërë edhe të admirueshëm, edhe pse veprimet e tyre kanë emra të ndotur si grabitje, vrasje, rrahje, mashtrim, falsifikim, pengmarrje, ryshfet e turrlilloj gjëmash. Është kjo kastë që pasi të ngjeshë armët e kamjes, do të udhëheqë jetën shoqërore dhe do të jetë më afër pushtetit, i cili do të ndërmarrë (në mos e lëntë në atë katandi) kurimin e sëmundjeve shpirtërore të këtij tranzicioni.
Pasojat e tanipërtanishme janë katastrofike. Legjislaturë pas legjislature, po shohim gjithnjë e më shumë intelektualë të shquar t’i largohen jetës politike dhe gjithnjë e më shumë badigardë, shefa policie dhe doganierë që zgjidhen deputetë, vijnë të bëjnë ligjin në sallën e Kuvendit Popullor! Është një situatë e paramenduar, fryt i zbatimit të kujdesshëm të strategjive të përpunuara në kupolën e shefave komunistë. Impakti me masat popullore u doli me rezultate të shkëlqyera. Impakti me të ashtuquajturën shtresë të persekutuarve dha rezultate edhe më të shkëlqyera akoma. Atëherë nuk ka pse të mos brohorasin. Nevojat elektorale, thonë ata, e kërkojnë që opiumi i luftës klasore, skema e vjetër e ndarjes klasore të vazhdojë: të varfrit tanë që kanë qenë me ne, nuk ka përse të ulin kokën! Ata duhet të ndihen më të lumtur se të varfrit e tjerë, ata të rriturit fushave të internimit!..
Luftë e klasave ka qënë një emërtim i ndyrë burracakësh. Si luftë, ajo qe një luftë e fituar që në nisje, pasi armiqtë në të ishin irrealë e të paqenë. Ata nuk të këthenin asnjë goditje. Si mund ta quash luftë, atë bombardim të njëanshëm, natë e ditë muaj e vite pa fund, përmbi njerëz të paarmatosur, përmbi fëmijë të pambrojtur, përmbi qenie të brishta e të pafuqishme?!
Për mua, jeta ka qenë një jetë e ngjeshur me përjetime komplekse. Fëmijëria ime përbën një film horror me të arrestuar në mes të natës, me të afërm të pushkatuar, të vrarë në hetuesi, të varur, të arratisur, të internuar. Në këmbët e mia janë ende ndjesitë e rraskapitjeve pas ecjeve me torbat me ushqime mbi shpinë, nëpër kampet e punës të të burgosurve të Orman Pojanit, Maliqit, Thumanës, Zejmenit e plot vendeve të rrethuar me tela prapa të cilave uniforma bojëkafe e të burgosurve gërryente dhe gërryen brazdat e kujtesës sime. Jeta ime në rrugën që zura, ca nga që desh fati e ca si shpërblim i përpjekjeve vetjake, më shpuri në disa vende të zgjedhur, në shoqëri njerëzish të pushtetshëm, në ambiente të propagandës, të spektaklit dhe televizionit. Qe një jetë publike disi vezulluese, ku nuk mund ta përfytyronte veten asnjë nga fisi im i stërgjerë. Koha dhe rasti më solli në shesh të vëmendjes, mua, një hibrid jo tipik, një lloj qenie shoqërore të cilën e përdornin si shembull të dy palët. Ato e përdornin këtë hibrid publik, si për të ilustruar persekutimin, ashtu edhe lëshimet e zemërgjerësinë e kupolës komuniste. Unë u përkisja nga pak të dy skajeve, pa përfaqësuar dot asnjërin, duke gëzuar herë dashurinë dhe herë përbuzjen e të dy palëve.
E hap perden mbi këtë qoshe private nga që dua të kërkoj besimin maksimal në rrëfimin, se kurrë nuk kam menduar se do të vijë një ditë që të “kërkoj gjakun”, siç u trembej të nënshtruarve të tij, diktatori Alia. As unë dhe asnjë nga fisi im. Dhe është e dhimbshme të nënkuptohet se ishte risku përpara kësaj ndërmarrjeje të vështirë që na pengonte. Në se quhet marrje gjaku, kjo që po bëj sot duke vënë në ballë pyetjen e madhe se ku u tret e humbi diktatura, atëherë po, e pranoj, kjo është marrja e gjakut! Sa për gjakun e mirëfilltë nuk e kam menduar asnjëherë. Gjyshi im u pushkatua e ky ishte rezultati i parë i njohjes së armiqve të tij. Kjo ishte jeta e tij, rezultati i zgjidhjeve që bëri ai në një kohë, kur unë nuk kisha lindur ende. Ne kemi qenë gjithnjë të mendimit se atë e vranë pa faj, vite më vonë shteti postkomunist i dha pafajësinë e askush nga ne nuk merret me gjakun e tij. Unë nuk shihja nevojën e hakmarrjes as atëherë kur në një dhomë të vogël rrëzë kodrës së Shën-Thanasit në Korçë, ku jetonim të dy me xhaxhanë tim, ai kthehej i dehur dhe më shihte mua duke bërë detyrat e klasës V. Nën efektin e alkoolit, ai niste të qante e i përlotur, më pyeste:
– A e mban mend kur na e vranë babanë?” – Po – ia ktheja unë, si në një seancë mësimi, – më 2 tetor 1945! – A e di ku na e vranë? – Po. Në të djathtë, sapo del nga Korça, për në Bilisht. – A e di emrin e atij që na e vrau? – Po – përgjigjesha unë, për të njëqindën herë. – Nevzat Haznedari! – A premton se do ta mbash mend? – Tërë jetën!
As atëherë nuk e shihja nevojën e hakmarrjes. Isha thjesht një fëmijë 11-vjeçar i hutuar.
Tani në skajin tjetër të fillit të jetës, shoh me dhimbje hendekun që nuk po mbushet më. Dhe këtij hendeku i shërben manipulimi i historisë, gazetat, librat dhe mali i memuarëve të shtirur. Një racizëm allasoj e pengon mbushjen.
Ajo luftë klasash groteske shfaqet me të gjitha ngjyrat në librin memoralistik të Todi Lubonjës “Nën peshën e dhunës”, kur ai në burgun e Burrelit gjen vetëm shokët e tij të luftës, gjeneralë të shquar, ish-anëtarë të KQ-së, të ndryrë në burgun famëkeq. Nuk gjeti z. Lubonja në burg asnjë nacionalist, asnjë klerik katolik, asnjë intelektual nga “Bota e Re”, asnjë nga përfaqësuesit e borgjezisë korçare! Mbase intelektualë të shquar antikomunistë, si f.v, Kudret Kokoshi, Engjëll Çoba apo At Mëshkalla, nuk kishin nevojë për shoqërinë e Todi Lubonjës, por ky i fundit nuk i pa që nuk i pa në ndonjë nga qelitë a kthinat e oborreve të burgut! Racizëm i llojit të vet! 
Shaban Sinani, drejtor i arkivave, nis të gërmojë pasuritë arkivale të cilat ia patën lënë në dorë t’i administronte dhe vihet të gjejë persekutimin e …Kadaresë! Punë e çmuar, por nuk themi dot që nuk e ka tërhequr kërrabën nga vetja nën shtytjen “hajde se në është për t’i treguar botës persekutime, le të mos ia japim kënaqësinë armiqve të klasës! Më vete më për mbarë të nxjerr në dritë vuajtjet e Ismailit!” Këtë e vë re edhe publicisti Agim Shehu që shkruan që nga Gjeneva: “Nëse kjo dëshmi-libër, e para në llojin e vet, del për të dëshmuar persekutimet apo ligësitë që i bëri diktatura shkrimtarit më të shquar, le të dilte ky libër i pari! Por nëse do të donim, (dhe mendoj, kjo do qe më e rëndësishme) që të dëshmohej fytyra e vërtetë çnjerëzore gjer në rrënjët më kriminale të diktaturës mbi tërë artet shqiptare, atëherë radhën për Dosjen-«K» do ta kishte Dosja K-Kuteli, Dosja K- Kokoshi, Dosja Kokalari…” 
Vetë Kadareja, me penën e tij të artë, kur i kthehet ferrit enverian, mendja i rri te një natë dhjetori e ’81-shit, kur u gjend i vrarë në shtrat numri dy i pushtetit, komandanti legjendar i Brigadës së Parë dhe kryeministër i vendit. Dhe tek përpiqet që ta zgjerojë klubin e viktimave të persekutimit, Ismaili shkruan një libërth me të vërtetë tronditës për kalvarin e Liri Belishovës dhe vuajtjet e bijës së saj të përbuzur nga të gjithë.
E kështu me radhë…
Në vitrinat e librarive, në kioskat e gazetave, në ofertat e botimeve, e gjen historinë. Dhe historia do të jetë ajo që tregojnë librat më të shpeshtë, gazetat më autoritare, penat më të fuqishme. Ato do të tregojnë për historinë e shqiptarëve të gjysmës së dytë të shekullit që shkoi, për të cilën ca thonë se jetuan në një diktaturë çnjerëzore e ca të tjerë tregojnë se jeta ishte e vështirë, ku një numër i gjerë komunistësh idealistë u munduan të ngrenë një sistem shoqëror të paparë ndonjëherë, atë të barazisë së plotë të njerëzve. Dhe në këtë luftë pati gabime, njerëz të përkushtuar ndaj socializmit edhe u persekutuan. Ama, ishte thjesht një persekutim brenda llojit. Pa sa për diktaturë, bah, as që bëhet fjalë! 

- PJESA II e artikullit “A ka pasur ndonjëherë diktaturë te ne?” Pjesa I, “Nyrenbergu shqiptar”, u botua dje. 




13/04/2006  Shekulli

----------


## D&G Feminine

Në vend të diktaturës na qenka përmbysur parajsa*


Pëllumb Kulla

Zoti Vangjush Gambeta po boton kujtimet. Vendin kryesor në to e zë angazhimi i tij në gazetën “Zëri i Popullit”. Përgjatë shkrimit ai tregon se në tërë periudhën që punoi te “Zëri i Popullit”, në drejtim të gazetës u ndërruan pesë kryeredaktorë: që nga Paçrami e deri te Xhelil Gjoni. Gambeta flet me respekt e simpati për të gjithë ata, duke nënvizuar tiparet e veçanta karakteriale e duke mbajtur të përgjithshëm, profesionalizmin, kujdesin atëror për gazetarët e rinj, besnikërinë e fjalës së dhënë e tjera.
- Lexuesi, - shkruan Gambeta, -mund të më pyesë: ku do të dalësh me këto “grimca kujtimesh”. Për t’iu përgjigjur kësaj pyetjeje po mendoj gjatë, i frymëzuar nga libri i prof. Hamit Beqës “Edhe engjëlli, edhe djalli është brenda tek i gjalli”. Engjëllin na i ka dhënë Zoti që kur u lindëm, djallin na i futi në trup diktatura….
Por megjithatë, nga sa lexojmë prej zotit Gambeta, kuadrot drejtuese të gazetës më mashtruese e më të mërzitshme në historinë e këtij rruzulli, nuk kishin asnjë tipar nga ata që ta shpien mendjen te diktatura.
Një diplomat i viteve 80 reagoi njëherë ndaj një shkrimit tim, ku flisja për dallimet e detyrave të sotme me ato të djeshmet, që kanë qenë para diplomatëve shqiptarë. Ai m’u kundërvu duke derdhur një lumë konsideratash me kurrikulumet e pasura e të ndritura të njerëzve të caktuar nga Hoxha në shërbimin diplomatik. Zotëria nuk përmendte ndonjë gjë të veçantë dhe bile nuk qe ndalur fare në detyrat që kryenin ata në shërbim të asaj politike ultraizolacioniste, e cila e kishte vendosur Shqipërinë kundër ShBA-së, Japonisë, Kanadasë, Gjermanisë, Francës, BRSS-së, Kinës, Australisë, Italisë e shumë të tjerëve edhe ndërpres listën pasi nuk kam vend të rreshtoj mbi 150 e ca shtete! Ai i quan kolegët e tij të atëhershëm, diplomatë të përsosur. Askush nuk e kupton se çfarë përsosmërie duhej pasur që të zbatoje detyrën parësore të diplomatëve enverianë, atë të mbajtjes gjallë të armiqësisë me tërë botën dhe shpërndarjes së veprave të të ndjerit komandant! 
Me të tilla tone flet për kolegët e tij policë edhe i madhi i policëve të kryeqytetit në një libër, ku përshkruan gremisjen e rendit komunist dhe një nga tronditjet më spektakolare, atë të pushtimit të ambasadave nga shqiptarët që u pat vajtur sharra në kockë. Edhe pas kaq vitesh ai nuk e ka ndërruar gjuhën dhe për profesionalizmin dhe devotshmërinë e forcave të rendit, ai vë notat më të larta. Sipas D. Bengasit, hetuesit, sampistët dhe policët i kishin plotësisht të qarta detyrat në marrëdhënie me keqbërësit. E vetmja gjë e paqartë ishin keqbërësit vetë: ishin ata të mbyllurit në ambasada, apo ata të mbyllurit në bllok?! 
Për një ide mbi kuadrot e ushtrisë të atëhershme ndihmojnë me kujtimet e tyre Veli Llakaj dhe Hito Çako. Në shkrimet e tyre do të gjeni njerëz parimorë, të guximshëm, mikpritës bujarë, strategë të shkëlqyer dhe atdhetarë të përgatitur për të mbrojtur lirinë deri në sakrificën sublime. Edhe kur rrufetë, gjatë purgave staliniane të viteve 74-76, u kthyen përmbi kokat e tyre, ata shfaqën trimëri të rrallë dhe shqiptuan me zë të lartë fraza memorabile. Kundër kujt u thanë ato fraza, nga shkruesit e kujtimeve nuk del në dritë. Diktatura që po kërkoj unë me fener në dorë në ushtri, është akoma më e vagullt. 
Ditë të shkuara në Tiranë u shfaq një film kushtuar Fadil Paçramit dhe u ekspozuan libra të shkruar enkas për të!
Nuk kam asgjë personale z. Paçrami. E prek në këto shënime pasi më vjen turp të hesht e të pajtohem me ata që e njohin si unë dhe nuk e kuptoj se ç’interesa janë pleksur e i detyrojnë të ndalen e fokusohen mbi jetën e një njeriu të zakonshëm që meriton megjithatë keqardhje për vuajtjet, por që nuk të vë në lëvizje fantazinë, edhe pse ka qenë luftëtar antifashist, udhëheqës i rinisë në vitet e pas çlirimit, dramaturg, ministër kulture dhe deri kandidat i Byrosë Politike. 
Dhe askujt nuk i vjen zor që në filmat e librat që kanë bërë për të, nuk arrijnë të nënvizojnë dot njëzë akt heroik jo e jo, por as edhe një episod përplasjeje. Nuk veçojnë dot asnjë tezë të tij, e cila të ishte disi jashtë binarëve të kohës. Nuk munden dot t’i atribuojnë atij as shkëndija disidence, as novatorizma në shtypin që ka drejtuar apo të dramave të shumta të cilat përmenden si korpus, si tituj, por nuk botohen, nuk rivihen në skenë, lihen mënjanë. Dhe është e logjikshme që lihen mënjanë, pasi është më mirë që ato të numërohen se të shfletohen. Askush nuk thotë dot se cila dramë, cili personazh, meriton të veçohet për dëmin që i solli autorit Paçrami! Subjektet e tij ishin tipikë për realizmin socialist. Himnizohej revolucioni, (“Në tufan”, “!9 ditët”), bëhej thirrje për luftë klasash, dënohej social demokracia e Musine Kokalarit (“Mbi Gërmadhat”), shprehej vendosmëria për të udhëhequr revolucionin botëror nga një vend i vogël (“Viti 61”). Figurshmëria letrare ishte inekzistente, gjuha ishte ajo e gazetës “Zëri i Popullit” që ai e pat drejtuar vite me radhë. 
Pavarësisht se sa nderohen e përkujtohen sot tërë këta individë, gjeneralë si Balluku e Dumja, figura qendrore si Lubonja, Paçrami dhe Ziçishtët! Ata u vranë e u burgosën ngaqë kuçedra Hoxha iu vërsul atyre dhe jo ngaqë ata i dolën ndonjëherë përballë kuçedrës! Anëtarët e plenumeve të KQ-së i dënuan këta shokë të vjetër, duke tjerrë e stërtjerrë akuzat e shpifura dhe bajate të kryezotit e duke mos përfillur hiç autokritikat që ata i bënin në mënyrë të natyrshme për t’i shpëtuar dënimit. Askush nuk ua vuri veshin kur ata përgjëroheshin, se ishin besnikë të partisë dhe tërë jetën kishin ecur pas mësimeve të shokut Enver. Kjo ishte drama tipike që luhej në plenume, ku të vetmit që nuk gënjenin ishin ata që po shkonin drejt pushkatimit. 
Këtë dramë Fadil Paçrami nuk e shkroi kurrë.
Z. Mark Dodani na ngatërron edhe më shumë në kërkimin e gjurmëve të diktaturës, kur në kujtimet e tij, na flet për misionet heroike të Sigurimit, mes diversantëve malësorë, që hidheshin me parashutë apo braktisnin fshatrat e qytetet e jetonin dhe organizoheshin maleve, për të përmbysur regjimin e Hoxhës me shokë. Po t’u besosh shënimeve të Dodanit, duhet që nëpër malet e veriut numri i statujave për Kadri Hazbiun dhe Mehmet Shehun t’ia kalojë numrit të shkëmbinjve! 
Në “Tirana Observer”, të 3 shkurtit 2006, Dodani përsërit fjalë për fjalë fjalimin patriotik të diversantit Hamit Matjani të lëshuar nga zbulimet amerikane me parashutë mbi territorin tonë. Ja fjalët e Matjanit: “Nuk e dija! Ju lumtë! Paska vërtet djem Shqipëria! Ju nuk po luani vetëm me mua, ju po luani me CIA-n amerikane dhe në këtë rast me të mirënjohurin, kolonelin Xhon. Ia kisha thënë se akoma nuk i kishte njohur mirë shqiptarët, i kisha thënë se sa herë kaloja kufirin shqiptar mbi mua binin breshëri plumbash. Kur t’i vijë koha do ta kuptojë edhe Xhoni, që mua mu vërtetuan fjalët që i pata thënë. Edhe unë në vena gjak shqiptari kam”. Dhe më tej Dodani shkruan për operacionin e zënies së Hamit Matjanit, i cili u përdor në lojën kundër CIA-s (që atëhere nuk ishte me ne - shënimi im). “Në udhëzimin e posaçëm të Kadri Hazbiut”, - nënvizon Dodani, - “grupi special kishte përcaktuar që nuk duhej të vriste kurrsesi, jo vetëm Hamit Matjanin, por asnjërin syresh, sepse me ta, “si shqiptari shqiptarin mund të merremi vesh për të kundërvepruar me mjeshtëri kundër armiqve të përbashkët të Shqipërisë. Madje ata mund të integrohen të rehabilituar në strukturat tona”, – parashikonte Hazbiu.
A nuk duken të shkëlqyera, si deklarata kalorësish fisnikë, si faqe nga eposi i Veriut! Kemi një burrë që arratiset para dy vjetësh, zbret me parashutë dhe ve re për herë të parë, se, pas dy vjetësh, “paska djem Shqipëria”!!! Pastaj kemi një ministër të Brendshëm, nga burrat më të lartë që ka pasur ky vend, që jep udhëzim që ta trajtojnë Hamitin “si shqiptari shqiptarin” dhe urdhëron të mos e vrasin se …..u duhet ta varin! (Hamit Matjani është varur në fushën sportive të Lushnjës në prag të festave të nëntorit 1953, pa u integruar e pa u rehabilituar hiç nga Hazbiu! – Këtë herë, ky shënim nuk është i Dodanit, por imi!)
Por nuk është metoda letrare ajo që më shqetëson mua. Unë dua të di nëse duhet t’i vlerësoj Dodanin e Mëlyshin si heronj që mbronin lirinë, teksa Matjanin, Leshanakun dhe malësorët e Mirditës e Mbishkodrës t’i quaj të pabesët, që u shërbenin anglo-amerikanëve në dëm të kombit të vet? Apo këta që zbrisnin nga qielli të lëshuar nga CIA, (që tani është me ne!), ishin në të vërtetë heronj të përkushtuar për të përmbysur diktaturën e egër enveriane, teksa Dodani me Mëlyshin ishin shërbëtorë të verbër të saj?! Kam frikë se në gjëndjen ku e ka futur politika shoqërinë shqiptare, askush nuk ma jep dot një përgjigje të saktë dhe mua më dhimbsen librat e historisë! Më dhimbsen sidomos fëmijët që do t’i hapin ato tekste duke u përpjekur të njohin vendin e tyre dhe njerëzit që u rritën në këta troje. Shumë vetë janë të mendimit se kjo nuk është përcaktuar dot qartë, pasi dy partitë që heqin vallen nuk janë në një mendje. Kurse unë ngul këmbë se kjo nuk ka marrë zgjidhje të plotë nga që të dyja këto parti janë tmerrësisht në një mendje!...
Një nuse me buzagazin e saj fotozhenik vete më larg akoma, kur në faqet e gazetave gati për ditë ngre në qiell virtytet e Enver Hoxhës, duke arritur suksese në ndërmarrjen që ka filluar para tre vjetësh. U bënë tre vjet që Enver Hoxha, nga shkrimet e së resë, po njihet me tërë hiret e tij, me tërë madhështinë, si prind, si burrë shteti dhe si njeri vazhdimisht i mashtruar dhe i tradhtuar nga bashkëpunëtorët dhe …njerëz të familjes! Kjo Liliana Hoxha po e kryen më së miri detyrën e saj, ama është një detyrë e vështirë dhe ka kosto të kripur, pasi që të lartësohet Ai, duhet të paguajnë harxhe figurat e Nexhmies dhe të Ramizit. Nusja e Hoxhatëve i njeh mirë balancat. Ajo i njeh mirë dhe legjendat e ndërtimeve të mëdha: vetëm një therrori e madhe i bën të patundur themelet e piedestalit të monumentit!
Dhe tani të nderuar lexues a nuk e vini re se gjurmët e diktaturës nuk shihen gjëkundi? E ç’m.. kërkon rezoluta e Këshillit të Evropës mbi krimet e komunizmit ne Shqipëri?! Më lejoni, kështu të revoltuar të shtroj një pyetje tjetër: në këtë fazë foshnjore të demokracisë, 15 vjet pas përmbysjes së Statujës së Enverit dhe heqjes zvarrë në atë ditë të 20 shkurtit ’91: përse duhej hequr zvarrë ajo dhe përse ka ende disa segmente zyrtarë që e përkujtojnë atë datë?! Dhe kush mund të bëhet pengesë që ATË ta risjellim përsëri në shesh? Aty vendi është bosh!
Mjekun personal të Enver Hoxhës, zotin Isuf Kalo, kryeministri vajti e caktoi këto ditë, drejtor te një qendre të rëndësishme mjekësore në Tiranë, bile i pari i qeverisë mori pjesë në kurorëzimin e Kalos, si i pari i qendrës. Reagimi i opinionit publik ishte zero! 
Unë nuk do të habitesha tani, që si Komandant të Shërbimit Informativ Shtetëror, (atë që dikur e quanin Sigurim të Shtetit), të emërohej i mirënjohuri Sulo Gradeci, i cili ka përvojë të shkëlqyer dhe jam i bindur katërcipërisht, që as nga opozita e as nga partitë satelite në pushtet, nuk do të kundërshtohet. 
Përse të kundërshtohet?! Njëmijë e një kundërshtime bëri Opozita për kandidaturat e ambasadorëve. U gërmua në të kaluarën e znjës Harxhi, që vajzë e re, në një gjendje të trazuar emocionale pat cituar hamendje, (vetëm cituar!), në lidhje me ndikimin e Perëndimit në kalvarin e ’97-ës. Nuk u morën parasysh as shpjegimet e saj dhe as mundësia e pjekurisë që sjell koha. Ama, nuk u ndoq i njëjti kriter për Mehmet Elezin. Nuk i hodhi asnjeri sytë nga e kaluara e Elezit, e të vetmit prej ambasadorëve të emëruar nga ’91-shi e këtej, - absolutisht i vetmi(!), që ka qenë anëtar i Komitetit Qendror të një partie komuniste, nga figurat më kyçe të sektorit të propagandës enveriane. Dhe dihet bukur fort se çka përrallisur ai për SHBA-në dhe borgjezinë perëndimore. Ky emërim është unik. Nuk ka ndodhur në asnjë nga vendet e kampit lindor! 
Jo, jo, tani nuk ka kufizim emërimesh për gardën e vjetër të hierarkisë ramizo-enveriste. Tani zoti Berisha nuk ka më droje. Ai e shkundi pudrën antikomuniste të viteve të para. Në qeverinë dhe institucionet e tij nuk gjen më, të burgosur e martirë që i nevojiteshin aq shumë për mitingjet e fillimit, nuk i lypsen më ata shoqëruesit aq të çmuar për udhëtimet e para në Strasburgjera dhe Uashingtonëra. E mos prisni më që ai në ndonjë prag votimesh të shpallë dënimin me vdekje të Aranit Çelës e Zylyftar Ramizit, siç bëri më 24 maj ‘96! Me shumë mençuri, ai tani po synon që t’ua heqë rivalëve socialistë nga thonjtë elektoratin e majtë, atë elektorat që mban akoma nëpër mure fotografitë e komandantit legjendar.
Për t’iu bindur për këtë, po shkëput dhe shënimin e fundit që kam marrë nga gazeta "Tema", e datës 22 dhjetor 2005:
Shkëpus nga gazeta: Kryeministri Berisha tha se ndihej i gëzuar që ndodhej në Mosul mes ushtarëve shqiptarë, pjesë e koalicionit ndërkombëtar antiterror. 
Më vjen mirë, tha Berisha, që dëgjoj fjalë të mira për punën tuaj këtu. Ne, theksoi kryeministri, do te qëndrojmë në Irak për të vazhduar detyrën tonë. “Ata popuj, që kanë kaluar një diktaturë i kuptojnë më mirë irakianët se kushdo tjetër. Sadami, ashtu si Milosheviçi është një diktator, por fatmirësisht ata tashmë i janë nënshtruar gjykimit për krimet e bëra”, tha z. Berisha… Këtu mbaron lajmi i “Temës”
Diktatorët e dy popujve: Sadami dhe Milosheviçi!!! Në kontigjentin e ushtarëve shqiptarë nuk ndodhej, për fat, asnjë kosovar. Zoti Berisha po u fliste ca ushtarëve të lindur në Vlorë, Skrapar e Burrel. Ai gërmoi me kujdes për diktatorë në thellësinë e historisë së shqiptarëve që kish para vetes dhe gjeti vetëm Milosheviçin!!!
Ku shkoi pra diktatura? Ajo nuk ka ekzistuar thonë me vendosmëri disa. Ose ajo nuk ka ikur gjëkundi, thonë ca të tjerë, është ende aty, nën forma të reja, të pashfaqura më parë në historitë e popujve. Ku dihet?! E kujtoni atëherë? Edhe atëherë ne nuk thoshim që ishim nën diktaturë. Ai që ne, ca pak dhe gabimisht, në këto kohëra i themi me gjysmë zëri diktator, tani, i riderdhur në bronz, mund të kthehet në sheshin qendror të Tiranës. E kjo pritet të ndodhë në ndonjë nga 20 shkurtat këtyre viteve që po na vijnë!... / 

*Kjo është pjesa e tretë dhe e fundit e artikullit “A ka pasur ndonjëherë diktaturë te ne?”





14/04/2006

----------


## D&G Feminine

Meqe SHekullit i fuksionoka arkivi ja dhe ca te tjera.

Në një majë mali, nga shihet tërë bota


Pëllumb Kulla

Ditët e fundit të lejës thashë t’i kalonja në fshat, me babanë, para se të merrnja aeropllanë, për tu këthyerë prapë në Amerikë. Pyeta se si mund të flisnja në telefon me time shoqe në Nju Jork, më thanë që edhe në Korçë kjo do të bëhej me mundim të madh. Në fshat, pastaj, nuku gjenje për be asnjë telefon, kështu që e vetmja udhë telefonike mbetej cellulari i Nesimit, atij djalit që punonte në doganë të Bilishtit. Nesimi, veç cellularit të tij, paske edhe një cellular tjetër dhe e paske krah të dytë pune, me mëditje të mëdha.
Atë vit cellularët ishin shumë të rrallë. Veç kësaj ata punonin mirë vetëm kur shihnin pastër syçkën e donjë antene greke, që qe ngritur afër kufirit tonë. 
Ama, me t’u hapur mërgimi, me të nisur arratia e madhe, punë për cellularët qe hapur aqë shumë sa cellularit të Nesimit i qe dashur të punonte me grafiqe, se familje pa një anëtar të saj në mërgim, nuku gjenje. 
Po si or, t’ëmën e s’ëmës, me të ikur ne në Amerikë, edhe në fshatin tonë duallë tërë ato mëndje të ndritura?! Nesimi e vërtitëte cellularë e tij në shtatë fshatra: një ditë e kish Vreshta, një ditë Çifliku e kështu me radhë. Po ama e dinin të tërë: të shtunën cellulari punon në Vreshtë e pikë! Cilido nga vreshtanakët që kish për të folur me jashtë, dilte te ndërtesa e vjetër e Vatrës së Kulturës, drënk paratë e fliste me kë t’i desh zemra, kudo që të qe ay. Nesimi, si djalë pe Gollokamje që ish, i kish caktuarë fshatit të tij të hënën, ditën kur linjat me botën ishnë më të pangarkuara. Po Gollokamja jonë kish një bela që nuku e kish fshat tjetër, se ndodhej në gropë e nga fshati nuku flisnje dot, se antena e Greqisë nuk e hidhte dot syçkën aqë thellë. Vetvetiu, gollokamasit duhet të mundoheshin cazë.
Gjendej në mal, një vend ku sinjali vinte mirë dhe sidomos sinjali bëhej shumë i fortë: përmbi Gurin e Madh në Çypec, mbi atë shkëmb të çveshur, nga i cili ka marrë emrin Gollokamja. Mbi Gur dilje që prapa e nga lëndina shkelnje mbi Gur si mbi hundën e një vapori. Që andej Gollokamja të vihej nën këmbë, Devollin e shihnje si vijë të gjatë e të gjarpëruarë dhe Fushën e Korçës e kishnje në pëllëmbë. Po kush pyeste shumë për të tilla bukuri! Më e madhja qe ajo, që gëzonje sinjalet e antenës greke, që të sillte zërin, si me magji, nga Australia, Kanadaja dhe Amerika. 
Kështu, në Gollokamje, e hëna u bë dita e telefonit. E të gjenje mbi Çypec, or byrazer, më shumë se gjysmën e popullatës së fshatit! Kush kish punë me Kryeplaknë atë ditë, duhet t’i ngjitej Çypecit përpjetë, se Kryeplaku i fshatit kish në mërgim që të katër djemtë dhe desh nuku desh, tërë ditën e hënë e kalonte bri Gurit të Çypecit, ku bënte pritjen e popullit, firmoste e vuloste, se atë ditë vula ngjitej në Çypec, tok me titullarë. 
Edhe unë, siç thashë, kishnja nevojë të flisnja me time shoqe, dhe kërkova të më gjenin edhe mua donjë vend në radhën e cellularit mbi Gur. Më thanë që nuku shkruhej ndonjë listë më parë. Djalit që punonte cellularë e Nesimit, i jepnje aty për aty numrin e telefonit që do kërkonje, i jepnje edhe paratë që ay të thërriste njerinë që deshnje e prisnje, sa të të merrnin ata nga Italia, Amerika, Franca e Filifistuni… Shpenzimet i paguanin ata. Ti paguanje sa për t’i lajmëruarë. 
Atë të hënë mua nuku më mbante vendi. Që në mëngjes shpejt, hodha një sy nga mali dhe pashë, që kishnë nisur të ngjitshin ata që kishnë njerëz dëpër Evropë, Australi dhe andej nga vendet arabe. Ata të Amerikës, Kanadasë dhe Argjentinës duhet t’i ngjitshin Çypecit pas drekës, vonë, aty rreth orës dy. Herë pas here unë dilnja e shihnja faqen e zhveshur të malit, që me zigzage shpinte njerëzit gjer te Gur i Madh. I tërë zigzagu, një rrugë e çarë pe vitesh, e shkelur nga hajvanët që sillnin dru, ish i populluarë nga njerëz që zbrisnin e ngjitshin dhe lexohshin qartë që nga fshati, si ca stërmilingonja të zeza mbi një faqe shtufi bojë gri.
Vaska, djali i tezes, më pyeti në më nevojitshe donjë kalë. Apo, do të provonja të ngjitsha më këmbë, si njëherë e një kohë, kur ishmë të vegjël? Eh, kishnë rrjedhur vitet e ishmë bërë për kalë, tashi!
Por unë nuku i hipa hajvanit që në fillim. Eca goxha më këmbë, gjer afër Gurit e pastaj, kur m’u rëndua çapi e nisi të më dëgjohej frymëmarrja një killometër larg, kërceva mbi samar.
Aqë sa ngjitshim ne, aqë edhe zbrisnin. Shëkoja të vinin tatëpjetë, hipur mbi gomerë, burra pleq, që u dridhej akoma mjekrra pe trazimit që u kish sjellë biseda. Pa po zbrisnin nuse, fëmijë. Shikoja plaka që mbahshin me të dy duart pas samarëve të kuajve e nuku gjenin dot kohë të fshinin lotët, që nuku po u rreshtnin akoma. Më ishnë të gjitha fytyra të njohura dhe e tërë rruga na kalovi me përshëndetjet, që ne që ngjitshim, shkëmbenim me ata, që zbrisnin. 
- Hë, mo, foltë? Si i kishit andej? 
- Nënë Dudi, si e kishe djalën, me? 
- Mirë, desh Zoti, mirë ishte. 
- Nuku kish rrëmbyerë donjë argjentinse, a? 
- Uh, t’u thaftë goja! Të na lerë pa bukë, pastaj! 
Kish plot pe atyre që zbrisnin të ngrysur ngaqë nuku kishnë folur, ngaqë nuku kishnë gjetur njeri pranë telefonit. Kish të tjerë që nuku e kuptonin dot përse s’u përgjigjej njeri. 
- Ja bre, i dolli djalit një zë e llëngë-llëngë, seç i thoshte, seç i dërdëlliste…Djali nuk e mori dot vesh e na iknë paratë e cellularit kot!
Afër Gurit pjerrësia e faqes bëhej më e madhe dhe udhishta ngushtohej goxha. Ata që zbrisnin, bënin kujdes më shumë, se ishnë më pranë rrëpirës… Ashtu qe rrëzuarë xha Shemja, siç rrëfenin, pasi paske folur me Kanadanë. E kur rrëfenin; asnjeri nuku harronte ta përmëndëte, që plaku kish folur me Kanadanë, sëkur jo rrëpira, por Kanadaja qënkesh e rrezikëshme. Sa vamë ne te Guri i Çypecit, zunë të binin ca pika shiu që sa ndenjmë atje, as rreshtnë dhe as u shtuanë. Bile Kryeplaku, që priste akoma të fliste edhe me njërin nga djemtë, që në atë kohë në Detroit të Miçiganit linte turnin e natës, as i mblodhi mezetë, që pat shtruarë tok me dy të tjerë, përmbi lëndinkën që të shpinte mbi shkëmb. Ay ma bëri me dorë që t’u bashkohesha dhe të pinja edhe unë donjë kupë me ta, por unë veç e falenderova. 
Unë dallonja pe të tjerëve, se vinja pe Amerike dhe trajtosha me nderim të veçantë edhe atje, në majë të Çypecit, ku fshati fliste në telefon me botën. Djalka i vogël që vërtiste punët e cellularit, ma bëri me dorë që të afrosha e të rrinja gati, se ndërsa ish dyke mbaruarë njëra nga bisedat, dy myshterinj të tjerë duhet të rrinin gati që të mos humbej koha. Për bela, nga nxitimi, unë kishnja harruarë dhe portofolë. Vaskës nuku i ndodhej asnjë lek në xhep. E hoqa djalkën e cellularit mënjanë dhe ia thashë. 
- Nuku ka gjë, - më sigurovi. 
- Do t’ia dërgoj Nesimit paratë në shtëpi, - i premtova. 
Djali u tregua më i duruarë e më bujar seç kujtonja. 
- As mos e merr mundimnë t'ia sjellësh Nesimit, hiç! - më tha prerë. - Ne nuku marrim para pe teje. Ti je ndryshe. 
Eh, sa të bukura janë traditat tona famëmëdha, bre: ne vazhdojmë t’ia falim borxhet, vetëm atij që ka para e t’ia marrim një më një, atij që është i këputur! 
Të ndënjurit gati për të folur, nuku linte asedhe një çikë vend për fshehtësira familjare. E po, fundja, se mos ish kabinë! Guri i Çypecit ishte! Ma merrte mendja edhe që nga fshati shihej, se si në majë të Gurit, një plakë e vockël, me një dorë shtërngonte cellularë e Nesimit dhe me tjatrën mbante një ombrellë të zezë, që po të frynte era edhe ca, rrezik ta rrokulliste plakën në rrëpirë. 
Unë përfytyronja anën tjatër, se e njihnja të birë e asaj plake, Lemin, që banonte në Nju Xhersi. E kishnja takuarë Lemin kaqë herë dhe më vinte për të qeshur me mosbesimnë që kish ay te bankat. Paratë që nxirrte me mundim të madh, si murator në punë të zezë, ay i mbante në një këllëf jastëku dhe me dy shokë të tjerë, që kishnë edhe ata frikë pe bankave si ay, bënin çdo javë, nga një festë të vockël, e cila, dukej si donjë rit pe Indonezie. Festa, aty nga dreka niste me numërimnë e parave të sejcilit, para që u shtohshin çdo ditë dëpër këllëfët, që sillnin me vete çdo të djelë në apartament të Lemit. I numëronin paratë të tre, dorë më dorë, i futnin dëpër qeska, sa herë ato bëheshin njëmijë dhe pastaj, pasi mbaronin me përmbajtjet e tri këllëfëve, shtrohshin e hapnin shishet dyke nisur të pirat me shëndetin e parë: atë të nuseve, që të tre i kishnë në Shqipëri e prisnin t’i merrnin atje. Djemtë dëndeshin me të pirë e gjer afër mezit të natës bëheshin daulle. Një herë, Beni, si bashkëfshatar, më ftovi dhe mua. Dy të tjerët nuku deshnë ngaqë unë duksha si donjë i huaj për shoqërinë e tyre, meqë gruan e fëmijët i kishnja me vete dhe nuku paçë shpënë donjë këllëf pe Nju Jorku, për ta numëruarë. Po Lemi i bindi dhe unë u bëra dorë e katërt, që i numëronte paratë jeshile të djemve. Këllëfi i Lemit, atë ditë që më kishnë ftuarë mua, mbante pesëdhjetështatë mijë dollarë! Si më i pasuri i asaj dite, ish Lemi ay që e hapi festën me dollinë për nuset që kishnë larg.
Tashi, këtu mbi Gur, dëgjoja nënën e Lemit dyke kërkuarë para nga këllëfi i të birit, dyke i raportuarë atij, për të tëra hollësitë: 
- Odën e madhe e lyemë. Harxhuamë ca edhe për gardhë e oborrit, ce e këthyemë me mur. Tashi, gjej rast e na dërgo ca para të tjera, ce u shkundmë! 
Pastaj plaka, dyke vazhduarë ta mbante veshnë nga i biri, iu afrua çipit të Gurit dhe mori lejën e plakut, që me sa dukej, kish trazim të thellë e nuku duronte dot bisedën me të birë e largët. 
- Thuaja! - i dha udhë plaku, gruas. 
Dhe burri ngjeshi duart mbi veshë, që të mos dëgjonte se si e çfarë do t’i thosh e ëma të birit. 
- Dëgjo o bir! - nisi plaka. Na ke pyetur kaqë herë, se përse nuku ngjitet mbi Çypec jotë shoqe. Mo na pyet më, bir i nënës! Dëgjon? Nusja nuku rrinte mirë. Dëgjon? Nuku rrinte mirë dhe ne e shpumë tek i ati. Atje ku e kishmë marrë! 
Tërë ne po e dëgjomim. I kishmë këthyerë kokat mënjanë për të mos e parë plakën, që përmbi Gur, mezi mbante ombrellën, mos ia merrte era. Mua m’u mblodh një kotkë në fyt dhe shpura vështrimnë nga fshati, andej nga i kishnë këthyerë kokat të tërë ata që prisnin rradhën e telefonit. Ca metra më tej, Kryeplaku i përloturë hodhi një kupë me fund dyke shkundur kokën prapa. 
Djali i cellularit bëri numrin tim e teksa zilja binte në apartamentin që kishnja në Nju Jork, unë akoma ndiqnja me sy plakën dhe shihnja, se si ajo përqafovi të shoqnë, se si ca fshatarë nxituanë e i afruanë gomarë, e hipnë mbi samar zonjëzën fatkeqe, që pastaj u lëshua tatëpjetë rrëpirës me ombrellën mbi kokë e me të shoqnë, që vinte kokunjur, pas gomarit. 
Unë fola vetëm me çupat ngaqë Rezarta nuku ndodhej aty. Fola shkurt. Pastaj tok me Vaskën nismë të zbrismim nga mali. Përballë nesh ngjitshin të tjerë. Po tashi ishnë më të paktë e shiu i butë sëkur kish sjellë një qetësi më të madhe. Tashi dëgjomim shkoqur tëra llafet që cellulari i Nesimit përcillte tejembanë gllobit. 
Shkoqur dëgjonim edhe ato tri motrat veshur në të zeza, të zëna përqafe me kokat pjekur njëra me tjatrën. I dëgjuam se si përmbi Gur, zunë kujën me kajtin e këngës së mortit, me të cilën njoftonin motrën e tyre të katërt, në Belgjikë, se një javë më parë u kish vdekur babaj dhe e ftonin edhe të katrën, që të bashkonte kokën e të vajtonte me to. 
Qanin motrat me ligje. Tri këtu e një diku në donjë odë të errët të Belgjikës. Qanin e në ato pak minuta të paguara, kujtonin tërë jetën e babajt, që sapo i kish lënë. Herë kujtonte njëra, herë tjatra dhe herë e treta: 
- Baba, na rrite me thërrime, - ia bënte e para. 
- Oi! Oi! Oi! - bashkoshin dy të tjerat.
- Baba, na ike i ri, - vajtonte e dyta.
- Oi! Oi! Oi! - bashkoshin dy të tjerat dhe me siguri edhe ajo në Belgjikë. 
- Baba, nuku të shpërblyemë mundimet! 
- Oi! Oi! Oi!
Pastaj ato tri shëmbëlltyra, si selvi të gjata, të zeza, në majë të Gurit afronin veshët tek ay cellular i zi i vockël, sa një paqetë duhani. Motra nga Belgjika atëças, atje, kish sërën të rëndiste fjalët e saj e t’ia përcillte telefonit. Motrat këtu lotonin kokmëkokë, malet përqark heshtnin e fshati poshtë nuku pipëtinte. Ne e kuptomim që motra e katërt e kish mbaruarë rradhën. I pat thënë dofta “baba nuku t’u gjenda dot pranë, - mallkuar dita që ika, - më përcolle në këmbë do më presësh shtrirë”? Nuku dihet. Se vetëm tri motrat e saj kishnë dëgjuarë. Ne, dyke zbritur tatëpjetë malit, dëgjomim këto, që i përgjigjshin:
- Oi! Oi! Oi!
E qanin sipas zakoneve… Me telefon, me telefon! Kështu patnë ardhur kohërat! 




30/10/2005
KATEGORIA: Rrëfenja të tjera nga Amerika

----------


## D&G Feminine

Kur nismë të mërgojmë ne të tjerët


Pëllumb Kulla

Xhemili kish lënë Greqinë dhe më zbriti një ditë familjarisht në aeroport të Kennedit. 
Edhe Amerikën e shkele, o gjë e derrit! – i thashë me lotë në sy.
E shkela edhe unë siç e shkele ti, o surrat kinez! – ma kthevi. Shtyvi karrocën ngarkuarë me valixhe dhe m’u hodh në qafë.
Të ra llotaria amerikane, më thanë.
Mezi më ra, që i rëntë dambllaja, i rëntë! – psherëtivi ay. E shoqja dhe i biri i vetmë, rrinin si dy pula të përhumbura.
- Në Selanik, tërë këto vite?
- Në Selanik, - ma kthevi Xhemili.
- Që atëhere?
- Që atëhere.
- Milo e ke emrin akoma?
- Jo, aty nja dy vite më parë, e bëra Mihal.
- Si Mihal, erdhe këtu?
- Kam ardhur si Xhemil, se llotaria më ra në racionin që u është lënë
shqiptarve. Grekët nuku e përfitojnë llotari amerikane…

* * *
Rri e sjell dërmend nja katërmbëdhjetë vite më parë, një ditë nëntori, kur ky, Xhemili, le fshatnë, vjen në Korçë e më ze mua, mu te dera e parkut të mallrave.
Peço, - më thotë, - iknë këta!
E bënte me sytë lart nga qielli, si i fandaksur. Demek po na linin ata që kishmë mbi kokë. Vetëm e bardha e syve i dukej, e kjo më shumë të shtinte frikë se shpresë. T’ëmën, do hamë donjë burg gjene! – i thashë vetes.
Qepe, more gomar! – ia bëra.
Ja dëgjomë mua! Iknë, kur mos i kem tërë! Po thuaj frikës të t’i heqë thonjtë nga gjoksi, hidhemi në Greqi e zemë donjë punë. Kështu erdhi sëra! Në kufi bëjnë sëkur nuku shohin këta tashi, oreee!
Më bindi, hajvani, më bëri trim: të pasnesmen ishmë në Greqi! As komunizëm kish rënë, as rojet nga kufiri ishnë hequr! Ne të dy ishmë të parët nga fshati, që u hothmë matanë.
Që atëhere, kanë kaluarë muaj e vite e unë akoma e sot Xhemilë e shoh si njerinë që na rrëzovi komunizmin në Shqipëri. Xhemili nuku qe as hero as kaçak. Ay nuku kundërshtovi asnjërin nga të parët e fshatit, as e shavi pushtetnë e as foli njëherë kundër komunizmit. Po për mua Xhemili mbeti ay që më rrëzovi komunizmin! Më është ngulur në kokë kështu e nuku gjendet peshkop të ma heqë. Jam bërë si ata që sapo në vesh u bie një gjë, në sy u shfaqet një gjë fare tjetër. Sa herë njerëzit zenë në gojë rënien e Murit të Berlinit, mua, fap, më fanitet Xhemili i fshatit tonë. Pashë njëherë në Greqi një film për Stalinë. Atë natë e kalova plot me ëndrra për Xhemilë. Më vonë, puna, familja e jeta me zhurmë në Amerikë më bëri ta harroj ca kohë shokun tim pe fshati. Kur, një ditë, presidenti i këtushmë po fliste në një konferencë e po thosh “që kur u përmbys komunizmi…” Mua, fap: Xhemili! Vetëm nga që atë ditë nëntori, erdhi e më tha të merrmim rrugët për jashtë.
Kështu: Xhemili në të vërtetë komunizmin nuku e rrëzovi, por mërgimnë e ri nga fshati tonë, ay e fillovi. Kjo është si një e një që bëjnë dy. Oh, si ishin ato çapet e parë matanë kufirit. Nuku do t’i harroj kurrë! Thamë të këtheheshim në një fshat, lamë xhadenë, hothmë një urë, kur shohëm po na vinte prapa një furgon i televizjonit grek. Na zunë. Dinin shqip ata. Ngritnë aparatnë dhe syçkën e tij e hodhë mbi ne. Syçka shikonte këpucët tona të grisura, qeskat pe plastmasi me bukë e djathë dhe na u ngjit gjer te surretërit tonë. Unë dridhsha nga frika ce mo’ na kthenin. Xhemili nuk e prishi gjaknë hiç. 
Orthodhoksë ini?
Si urdhëron! Që të dy! - tha Xhemili që për vete nuku ish. E nuku tha, horri, që ish nip i hoxhës së Gollokamjes.
Kur dollët nga Shqipëria?
Mbrëmë.
Aparati kërciste: kërrrr…
Si është gjëndja andej?
Mo e pyet! – u përgjigj gjene shoku im. - Popullit i ka ardhur sharra në koskë!
Nuku mbahej më Xhemili:
Ajo robëri kish kohë që na qe bërë e padurueshme. Prandaj, me Peçon, me
…Petraqnë-de, erdhmë këtej, në botën e lire, në këtë vend, ku fryn era e lirisë, era e të drejtave njerëzore...
Tërë jetën Xhemili kish punuarë në Vatër të Kulturës e ish më bilbil nga tërë ne,
shokët e tij. Atë ditë si për ta kuptuarë ata që fliste për lirinë, zbrazte frymë nga flegrat e hundës e thithte me tërë forcën një ajër që kundërmonte shurrë bagëtish.
- Po ti? – më pyetnë. 
Nisa edhe unë të thithnja ajrin e përzjerë me shurrë bagëtish të atij fshatit grek.
Ja, thith lirinë! – u thashë dhe s’pushonja së thithuri.
Si ju duket Greqia? – më pyeti budallallëkshe njëri pe ata të televizionit.
S’ e kemi parë akoma, - nisa të them unë.
Ç’pyet! – ma mori pe goje fjalën, Xhemili. – Si mund t’i duket të porsazgjidhurit nga litarët, hapësira e lirë?!
Punuamë ca kohë me mëditje në ato fshatrat malore greke, morëm aq para sa nuku besonim sytë tonë, blemë ca plaçka që s’i kishmë parë kurrë, i hodhmë mbi një kamion e ia mbajtmë për Kapshticë. Nuku kish nevojë të merrnim malet tashi se grekët nuku thoshnë gjë po t’u kalonje kufinë. Plys që ishmë ngarkuarë shumë..
Dhe këtej nga ana tonë rojet na pritnë me buzë të qeshur. Ne ishmë nga ata që ktheheshin dhe televizioni i Tiranës, që kish javë që qe ngulur aty, dukej sëkur po na priste. Televizion andej, televizion këtej! Aty na mbërthyenë me kamera edhe atë tërë ato ditë e jepnin nga pesë a gjashtë herë daljen tonë nga trualli grek. E ne netëve pranë sobës bubulake e pamë kushedi sa here veten tonë në këthim pe kurbetit të parë.
Pse po këtheheni? – na pyeste kameramani.
Ne, ulur përmbi thasët me plaçka që mezi prismim t’i shpimim në shtëpi, u përgjigjshim ashtu si deshnë ata. T’ëmën e s’ëmës, sa të pikëlluarë që i bëmim surretërit tonë! Të ma kërkojë këtë njeri sot, nuk e bëj dot!
Ç’të mos këthehemi?1 – ia priste Xhemili, që Vatra e Kulturës ia kish dhënë të tëra fjalitë që i duheshin për ato kohëra. - Durohet i huaji, more! Mbase nuk e besoni, po buka e tjetrit është e hidhur!
Pashë kamerën që më vështrovi mua.
Ku ka si vendi yt! - përforcova unë, shkurt. 
Të dy nismë gjene të thithmim ajrin e kësaj ane, por kameramani na i previ thithjet me ca pyetje të shpëlara.
Ju mori malli për tokën e të parëve?
Malli, the?! – Xhemili zuri të lotonte dhe u hodh të puthte asfaltin e Kapshticës. 
Unë për të qarë, atë herë të parë e pata zor, por gjene u shkëputa nga thesi im i plaçkave dhe u përmbysa të puthnja edhe unë. Mua, dheu i të parëve më qëllovi çimento dhe e ftohtë akull! 
Ka plot të rinj, që të gënjyerë nga propaganda duanë që të lenë atdheun. Ju që ktheheni çfarë do t’u thoshnit atyre? – më pyetnë mua.
Këtu qe halli i tyre. Unë e dinja përgjigjen që deshnë.
Ku ka si vendi jonë! Këtu ka vështirësi…
… të rritjes! - ma plotësovi shoku im, që qe marrë me kulturën.
- Të rritjes, të rritjes, - e zura fillë unë, - por, ama, liria është me pashë! Mos lëvizni, do t’i këshillojmë.
Thamë kështu në kufi, po me të vajtur në fshat, tërë moshatarët tonë u ngritnë më këmbë. U bëmë nja njëzet veta dhe nën komandën e Xhemilit, malit e malit, nëpër monopate, zumë gjene Greqinë. Mezi ia mësuamë emrat njëri tjetrit se shumica i kishnë ndërruarë. Myslimanët e fshatit tonë mund t’i dallonje kollaj, ce që të tërë mbanin kryqe të varrur në qafë e ishnë të parët që sapo dëgjonin këmbana, këtheheshin nga to e bënin kryq, dyke mërmëruar sëkur i luteshin Zotit. Televizioni grek sëkur nuku kish punë tjetër, na e zinte kurdoherë pritën. Xhemili që këtej e tutje do quhej Milo, fliste i pari dhe pas tij, u bëmë bilbila edhe ne të tjerët.
Përse po e lini Shqipërinë? – ishte pyetja që na bënin më shumë.
E lemë se komunizmi na këtheu në skllevër – thoshim ne tërë njësoj sëkur na
e kishnë mësuar në shkollë - Këtej nga ju fryn anembanë flladi i lirisë.
Erdhëm të gëzojmë të drejtat e njeriut!
Nuku këthehemi kurrë më, në atë vend të shkretuar!
Ishnë tëra fjalë që i kishmë dëgjuarë sefte të thëna pe Milos tonë e s’i kishmë zor
t’i përsërismim. Thoshim që nuk do këtheheshim, ce grekëve u vinte mire që kjo të dëgjohej në televizion, po gënjenim si shejtanër, ce punomim sa punomim, mbushmim thasët me plaçka e hë, rrugën e këthimit për shtëpi. Ca bile nuku kishnë punuarë fare, po gjene thasët me plaçka i kishnë më të ngjeshur nga ç’i kishmë ne. E ata ishnë të parët që derdheshin të puthnin oborrë e postës kufitare nën sytë e televizionit të Tiranës.
Ja, të dashur telespektatorë, - niste gazetari - ja, të zhgënjyerë nga e ashtuquajtura parajsë kapitaliste, një grup tjetër që kthehet.
Ç’grup tjetër mo, batakçinjtë e qenit, po ne ore, ishmë, fshatarët e Gollokamjes,
që hymim e dilmim! Unë në fillim kujtova ce vërtet ata nuku na mbanin mend që kishmë hyrë e dalë edhe nja gjashtë a shtatë herë të tjera, po u binda që e dinin mirë që ishmë po ne! Ce njëherë, kur, pa lëshuarë thesnë me plaçka, dyke qarë më mirë se aktorët e Zako Çajupit, kisha rënë përmbys e po puthnja me mall tokën e të parëve, kameramani më ra me majën e këpucës e më tha avash dyke filmuarë të tjerët. 
Herën e parë fare e ke bërë shkëlqyeshëm çmallosjen, këto të tjerat nuku i ke patur gjë e nuku t’i kam filmuarë!
Pastaj na bënin pyetjen e fundit:
Si thoni, ju shkon më mendja ta lini vendin tuaj?
E ne, nja njëzet e ca vetë, të tërë në kor.
- Kurrë më! Pa-pa-pa!
E të nesmen që pa gdhirë kapërcenim prapë kufinë. Në fshat u mësuanë me ikjet
tona e nuk u bënin më përshtypje. Kur u nisa të parën herë, ajo e ndjera mama, - ish akoma gjallë atëkohë, - qante me gulshe e i ra të fikët kur u ndamë. Të mos qe Xhemili që më tërhiqtë pe mënge, e lashë, i kalla flamën Greqisë. E kur u ktheva pas njëzet ditësh ajo më lau me lotë malli. Nuku largohej pe krevatit tim, se desh të më shëkonte kur flinja, desh të çmallej. Pastaj u mësua. Kur këthesha herët e tjera, po të kish rënë për gjumë, më ndjente, por vetëm më pyeste, pa e hapur derën e odës e pa u ngritur hiç:
Peço, ti po lëvrin andej? U këthyetë?
Po mama, u këthyemë.
I vure llozë portës?
Kaloja të nesërmen të merrnja Stefon që të iknim gjene, po e njëjta shpërkujdesje. Njësoj si e imja, nëna e tij dilte në penxhere e na fliste që pas:
Nuku ju ndjeva fare mbrëmë, more djem. Po ikni, ëh, Si s’vutë gjë në gojë para se të merrni udhë!
Ska gjë, mama, do të marrim donjë gjë andej nga Follorina – e qetësonte
Stefoja, njësoj sëkur ta siguronte që do hanim donjë paçe, në klub të fshatit. Pastaj i linte sëmës porositë: - Thesët me rroba, i kini në hajat, mama. Ca pe rrobave janë akoma të lagura. Se mos i shisni ashtu! Duhen nderë një çikë, sapo të dalë djelli. M’i dha një zonjë greke, nga teli i saj… Sapo i kish vënë të thaheshin.
Stefoja ish nga ata që shumicën e plaçkave i sillnin të lagura. Ish nga ata që nuk para u pëlqenin punën më të dy anët e kufirit.
Kooperativa akoma nuku qe prishur, por në fshat asnjëri nuku desh të dilte në fushë e ato tashi dukshin të pa jetë. Fëmijët tonë ishin veshur të tërë me rroba që mbanin shkrime me gërma e kuptime, që asnjëri nuk u jepte dum. Në Gollokamje qe hapur pazari me mallra greke e për t’i shtënë në dorë, mund të përdornje lekë dhe dhrahmi. Nga fshatrat e tjerë vinin plot njerëz të blinin e sidomos të merrnin takim me Milon, për t’u hedhur tutje dhe ata. U bëmë shumë tashi. Telvizioni jonë nuk na priste më kur ktheheshim. Pastaj pushoi së na prituri dhe televizioni grek. Dukej sëkur komshinjtë qanin komunizmin që na kish mbajtur në fre dhe në vend të kameramanëve të tyre, nisi të na nxirrnin përpara policinë, që të na kthente nga kishmë ardhur. Një pjesë të kohës rrimim të fshehur e Miloja e ndjente më shumë përgjegjësinë.
- Ç’t’i bëj detit. Pa të ishmë lidhur me tokë, në Amerikë do t’ju shpinja!
Nëpër ca qyteza greke pamë të ngriheshin ca rrota të stërmëdhaja me drita shumëngjyrëshe dhe me fishekzjare që kërcisnin sapo arrinin majën. Nuku ishnë ato as kolovajze për fëmijë as çikrikë pusesh. Dukeshin që qenë bërë vetëm për të habitur kalimtarët e kalimtarët e vetëm që hapnin nga habia gojën e sytë tok, nuk ishnë të tjerë veç bashkëfshatarëve tonë që dilnin të kërkonin punë për herë të parë. Po ne që i kishmë mësuarë të tëra hilet, sa shihnim donjërin që niste t’i çapëlohej goja dyke parë dritat që vërtiteshin, e zinim për mënge e i thoshim:
Hiqi sytë që andej, se do të të dërgojnë të shëkosh edhe të sat’ëme pastaj!
Miloja, ja ky Xhemili që vajta prita në Kennedi, psherëtinte nga marazi që nuk kish një rrip toke për të na sjellë në Amerikë. Po ndërkohë djemtë e rinj e burrat e fuqishmë të anëve tona u hodhë e zunë punë, ca fshehur e ca hapur, dëpër hotelet, ndërtimet dhe pemëtoret e Greqisë. Arrat nga anët tona mbetën djerrë. Gratë buzë xhadesë prisnin t’i merrte ndonjë makinë e t’i shpinte në Korçë ku të shisnin qumshtin që patën futur në ca shishe të mëdha nga ato të koka-kolas, të shkruara me gërma greke.
Qetësia ish ngjethëse. Njerëz të grumbulluarë tok, shihnje vetëm te gardhi i varrezave, ku pleqtë e gjallë shpinin mbi supe pleqtë e sapovdekur… 





23/10/2005
KATEGORIA: Rrëfenja të tjera nga Amerika

----------


## D&G Feminine

Gjenerali nuk bindet të harrojë


Pëllumb Kulla

Ai pat lindur këtu, po i ati qe kthyerë në mëmëdhe, para se të vinin italanët. Babaj zuri krahun e Çlirimtares, luftoi pa kursyerë veten dhe u vra. I biri, ende katërmbëdhjetë vjeç, zuri vendin e babajt. Pas lufte djalin e dërguanë në një akademi të rusëve dhe u këthye që andej kolonel. E bënë gjeneral më vonë dhe e lanë ti gëzonte pallaskat vetëm një javë, pastaj të tëra gradat u fshinë. Nëntë vjet më vonë i vunë hekurat. E duart i liroi pe tyre, vetëm pas pesëmbëdhjetë vjetësh, atë vit të madh, kur u hoqnë hekura e kyçe e u hapnë tërë portat.
Gjenerali banon tashi, me zonjën e dy djemtë, në nënkatet e një pallati në Rixhvud. Shqiptarët atje e thërresin gjeneral dhe atij i bëhet qejfi, sidomos, kur ulet në kafene dhe klientët porosisin:
- Shpjerini pe meje një kafe, gjeneralit!
Zotit gjeneral, një ditë të mirë të Perëndisë, iu shkrep të shkruante kujtimet e burgut. 
Mua më gjeti në Fresh Pond, më dorëzoi dorëshkrimin e mu lut që tia shpija prefesor Skënderit, që të tërë e mbajnë për kritik të klasit të parë. Gjenerali desh mendje pe prefesor Skënderit, po ai diku gjendej në atë kohë e unë e ktheva të ngrohtë librin.
- E di çë, o Peço, a nuk i jep ti vetë, një të lexuarë? - iu shkrep plakut. Për ty më kanë folur mirë. Bile më kanë thënë, që je dhe shumë i rreptë!
- Unë një copë shofer jam, i rreptë! - i thashë. Ja tall ca agronomë që qahen nga diktatura, që i ka hequr nga një fermë e Tiranës dhe i ka shpënë në një të Durrësit! Zotrote, je rrahur me varè në kovaçhanën e xhehnemit. Guxoj unë, të kem rreptësi me ty!
Libri më pëlqeu vërtet. Kish një çiçkë mburrje për qëndrimin në hetuesi, por më të shumtën, dukej rrëfim i vërtetë. 
- Nuku të paska pëlqyerë Peço, ëh? 
- Jo vetëm më pëlqeu - i thashë kur u takuamë, - por më ka mbetur mendja. Tëra ato që thua ti, mua tashi më dalin në ëndërr. Më mirë të mos e kisha lexuarë!
Gjenerali po fluturonte. Qarjet e mia për forcën e librit, e shpunë atë në qiell të shtatë, pa kaluar hiç nëpër gjashtë të poshtmit.
- Do tërbohen ca e ca, kur ti shohin emrat në libër! Janë kriminelë edhe do të duanë të hakmerren gjene  thosh me endje e frikë tok, plaku. Po, le të hidhen përpjetë! Shkurt, Peço, thua që libri ka brumë dhe bëhet edhe film?
- Oskari është pak, gjeneral!  kisha gati lëvdatën tjetër unë. Po të flasim për librin njëherë: më njofto ditën kur do dalë në Tiranë, tu them njerzve të mi, mos mbeten pa blerë. Urime, zoti gjeneral!
Pas ca ditësh, më thirri e shoqja. Vajta. Gjenerali rrinte ulur e shikonte një film me kartona, me luftë. Plaku dukej hundë e buzë.
- E lexove librin e tim shoqi, ti Peço?  më pyeti gruaja, pa më dhënë hiç kafe.
- E lexova me një të marrë frymë, moj ti zonjë e gjeneralit - ia prita, - dhe, kur mos kem babanë, më la pa mend! Urime, si familje! Hajde lib
- Domethënë - ma preu përruan e lëvdatave plaka, - ti ia paske krehur bishtin?
Hodha sytë nga gjenerali. Ay sikur sqe fare aty. Vazhdonte të shikonte filmin. 
- Unë, moj zonjë, veç e lexova e nuku bëra asgjë të keqe. E nuk e kisha veten në dorë të më pëlqente, apo jo. Është faji i shkrimit, që më bëri ta pëlqej. Që nga dita, që e lexova
Po ajo nuk i hante lavdet, si gjenerali.
- Shiko, Peço - më tha. Unë kam dy djem, që i dua si dritën e syve. E nuku dua të mu ngasë qimen njeri! Im shoq, le të rrijë gjeneral! Na dashka dhe shkrimtar ky, tashi!
Gjenerali u ngrit më këmbë. 
- Ta thashë e po ta them: është detyrë të dëshmojmë - shfryvi ay. Ay që më torturonte të ketë frikë e jo unë. Pa ekzagjerim, bre Peço, një seancë të tërë më ka marrë në pyetje, ay me këmbë në dysheme, unë me këmbë në tavan! I varur! Të dy formonim një fand spathi. Dhe e dinte qeni, të vërtetën, që asnjërit pe nesh nuk i pat vajtur ndërmend ta sulmonte Enver Hoxhën me tankse e me topa. E këto do ti them. Më vjen turp nga njerëzimi, nga bota demokratike
- Nuk të le njeri ti botosh ato kujtime! - ia priti zonja. Na lerë të vdesim rehat. E di ti, se ku është ay hetuesi yt sot? Në Këshill të Drejtësisë, a më lart, më duket. Gjykatësi ka ardhur në dy seminare, këtu në Vashington, e burri im kërkon ti heqë petët Të na hapë luftë.
Plaka dridhej nga gogoli që ish në mes të një bostani, mijëra kilometra larg.
- Nuku dua të hyj në punët tuaja familjare - u thashë shtruarë, - po ju, tashi keni marrë nënshtetësi amerikane, të vendit më të sigurtë në botë. Kush pyet në Shqipëri për kritika! Sot atje batërdisin Presidentin, ministrat
- Nuk janë për tu patur frikë as Presidentët as ministrat, - ulëriu zonja. Të vërtetat e llahtarshme, janë të hetuesave, të prokurorëve! 
- Ato që shkruani ju, o zoti gjeneral, a janë të vërteta? - u sigurova edhe njëherë unë. 
- Të kulluara! - ma priti ai. E unë do ti botoj, se më vjen turp nga bota demokratike! - shtoi me një qëndrim historik dyke dalë jashtë.
Zonja më vuri të betohesha, që nuk ia kisha dhënë dorëshkrimin njeriu. E më kërkoi të mos ia zija në gojë as gruas time.
- Të gjorët ne, që kujtuamë se hallet muarë fund! - tha plaka dyke më përcjellë deri jashtë e dyke më porositur të gjeja për gojën një kyç të madh. E me ca sy që dukshin sikur nuk kishin më bebëza, por vetëm të bardha, vështronte e gjora, sa më të majtë më të djathtë të Fresh Pondit! 
Ca ditë më pas, gjenerali e pa limuzinën time që nga kafeneja e ma bëri me dorë. Parkova e bashkova gjeneralin.
- Tërë kundër, po unë do ta hap atë kapak! - më tha.
- Më bëhet qejfi, zoti gjeneral, - iu bëra krah unë. E the vetë, e ke për detyrë para demok
- Megjithatë - ma preu, - kam vendosur tu bëj lëshime. Gruas i ka ikur gjumi e djemve oreksi. Fytyra e fundit, që ka parë ime shoqe, ka qënë ajo e hetuesit tim. Unë po merresha me valiçat e ai i qënka afruarë e i paska folur. Po shkoni në Amerikë, ëh? Me këta aeroplanë, tani njeriu vjen kollaj e të gjen edhe atje. I ka futur llahtarin. Do përdor iniciale. Kam frikë o Peço, mos bëjnë ndonjë marrëzi djemtë. Ai i vogli e ka kaluarë atë lodrën e fëmijëve. Po e ka kaluarë keq, ama! Ay edhe të vret.
- Thua tu bëjë gjë atyre që të torturuanë? 
- Jo atyre! Kam frikë mos të bëjë gjë ty! 
- Muuuaaaa?!
- Ty, ty! Kushedi çu ka përrallisur ajo, tutkunia ime!
Tëmën, çbudallenj mban mbi kurriz kjo botë! Vetëm pse e kisha lexuarë, më rrezikohej jeta! Gjenerali nxorri dorëshkrimin mbi tryezë. Pastaj u ngrit dhe dolli jashtë kafenesë. Libri tashi qëndronte përpara meje, si një kafshë e rrezikshme. Plaku u kthye.
- Hodha një sy rrotull, se kushedi, - më tha me pëshpërimë. Dëgjo, tashi: hetuesit, që më varte kokëposhtë, ia kam ndryshuarë inicialet, dyke i vënë më parë mbiemrin. Tani ay quhet T.P. Ndihmësin e tij, nga C.L. e kam bërë L.C. Prokurori që e kish emrin dhe mbiemrin njësoj, më futi në telashe. Ay e kish K.K., por, po ashtu dilte edhe po tua ndërronje vendet. Thashë njëherë ta bëj L.L., por gërmat qenë shumë afër dhe lexuesit mund ta kuptojnë, prandaj u shtyva tej dhe e quajta S.S.
- Mirë e ke bërë, po do dukesh shumë i ashpër, gjeneral! S.S.-ja, të kujton nazisët, ëh? 
Tashi edhe gjenerali filloi të shikonte përqark me dyshim njerëzit pa të keq të Rixhvudit.
- Mirë thua, po e bëj T.T Jo! Më tingëllon si revole ruse! Po e bëj V.V 
Më tregoi edhe inicialet e përmbysura të trupit gjykues. Unë ia miratova të tëra ndryshimet.
- Tashi, - i thashë, - nuku të zëmërohet njeri. Por unë them, që edhe diktatorin ta kesh me iniciale. Mos e quaj E.H., por H.E. e kështu je, si i thonë, brenda stilit!
- Çfarë stili!? Enver Hoxhën, e njohin të tërë!
- Nuku ka gjë, - ngula këmbë unë. Ti bëj tënden. Thuaj H.E, pa lexuesit, po të duanë, le ta marrin vetë përgjegjësinë! Dëshmia kështu, del tronditëse tamam. Edhe stili ruhet. 
Mu duk se jashtë portës së kafenesë pashë djemtë e gjeneralit. Nuku isha shumë i sigurtë, por kjo mjaftoi, që të më ikte qejfi i ndreqjeve. 
I kërkova lejë plakut dhe dola. Nuku pashë asnjeri të dyshimtë për rreth. Kur hapa
limuzinën, se nga u shfaqnë, nuk e mora vesh, por mu ulnë prapa, që të dy ata. Ngriva.
- Duamë të pimë kafe me ty, Peço, - tha i madhi, sterrë në surrat.
- Prishur mos qoftë dhe kafetë do ti paguaj unë! - thashë. 
Bëra të nis limuzinën. Atyre limuzina u dukej se i kish dënglat e mëdha, prandaj më thanë ta lija ku e kisha parkuarë. Do shkonim me të tyren, një xhip i madh bojë kafe.
- Ti je i vetmi që i ke lexuarë ato budallallëqet e babait tonë, - nisi që rrugës i madhi, teksa vështronim varret e lagur më të dy anët e udhës së shpejtë Xheki Rabinson. Po fut hundët shumë, në punët e familjes. Çfarë kërkon? Jemi rritur në internim, për shkak të babajt. Është tjetër gjë të rrish në birucë e tjetër të punosh katërmbëdhjetë orë në pikë të diellit! Tashi, nuku duamë të merret vesh, që ai ka shkrojtur kujtime. 
Epo, të dridhesh në mes të Amerikës, se ke lexuarë një libër! U pendova që u vajta pas, po ish vonë. Asnjeri nuku do të më besojë, se as unë vetë nuk arrij ta besoj tashi, po kjo që do them, nuk është ëndërr, ja kur mos i kem tërë! 
Të më marrin, or të keqen, e të më shpjenë në një magazinë frutash, ku punonte si hamall njëri pe tyre. Në magazinë nuku gjeje xhan-xhin! Vetëm ne të tre. Shqiptarë safi që të tre, po ama që na ndante thika: unë, që kisha mësuarë historirat ngjethëse dhe ata, që deshnë, që unë ti harroja ato. Më futnë në një të ndarë, ku kish vetëm arka pllastike e asnjë penxhere, ku ata e unë do të ulërinim e sdo na qasej njeri! 
Tëmën, më vranë!, thashë me vete e aty mu përfytyrua ime shoqe me të zeza dhe guri i varrit: Vdekur në Nju Jork, më..
Më pyetnë a kisha bërë kopje nga libri i babajt, u thashë jo. Më pyetnë a kisha folur me njeri mbi librin e gjeneralit, u thashë gjene jo. 
E të dy nuku mi ndanin sytë. Tërë thelbi ish të merrnin vesh kush bënte në Shqipëri lojëra politike, për ti vënë këmbëzën shokut që po ngjitet përpjetë. Demek: futim një njeri- (mua) - te një i vojtur, - ( gjenerali) - ai i vojturi boton kujtimet, kujtimet gërmojnë nevojtoret, që të nisin të përhapin erën dhe hop! Iu arrit qëllimit! Ku në të sëmës, gjenerali na qënkesh ulur në tryezë me penën mbi letër, një javë pasi isha kthyerë unë nga Shqipëria! Të gjitha këto dëshmonin, se porosinë për gjeneralin, e paskësha sjellë unë! De, o pikë e zezë!
- Kemi pyetur nëpër agjensitë ajrore, - ngulte këmbë i madhi.
I vogli, ai që kish kaluarë keq atë lodrën e fëmijëve, më përfshiu pe kravate. I vinte era qepë.
- Mos ma trajto si zonjë, këtë surrat, - i hoqi vërejtje vëllajt e mu këthye: Unë ti heq brekët nga koka, dëgjon?! Thuaj, kush të ka futur? E pa më lënë të tregoja kush më kish futur, vazhdoi: - Se mos ke bërë kopje! 
Tëmën-o, sikur nuk ishin rritur në internim, po sikur kishin studiuar në Moskë, si i ati! Po këta, në shkollat e hetuesve, këta! Thashë njëherë tia mbathja, po nuku dija a kishin armë me vete. As krisma nuku do dëgjoheshe, ikje për dhjamë qeni e nuku të paguante njeri! Bagazhi i maqinës bojë kafe ish i madh dhe një kufomë me vrimë në kurriz, futej kollaj, po tia mblidhje cazë këmbët. 
Rraha ti bindja. U thashë, që mua nuku më kish njeri në hesap e gjenerali qe burrë i nderuarë dhe i matur e nuku do pranonte kurrë të shtyhej nga një çunak, si unë. Smë besonin. U premtova, që nuku do ta takoja më gjeneralin. U betova që nuku do sillja më, këmbë pasagjeri në Rixhvud, e nuku do shkelja atje as me rrota, as me këpucë!
Më lidhë këmbët me një litar e me një vinç të vogël, më ngritnë kokë poshtë e këmbët lart, drejt tavanit. Erdhi fundi, thashë dhe, turp-nder, ulërita. I shava nga nëna, nga zonja e gjeneralit, për të cilën kisha shumë respekt, kur i kisha këmbët përdhe. Ata as u fyenë e as e prishnë terezinë. Gjaku erdh e mu mblodh i tëri në zverk, faqet mu frynë. U betova që po të shpëtoja, po të shpëtoja , dorëshkrim, jo e jo, po as libër me autor të vdekur, nuku do zija me dorë. E kur dhimbja u bë e padurueshme, u betova, se po të mbetesha gjallë, do i vija zjarrin një librarie.
Më lanë ashtu nja njëzet minuta. Kuptova se, që vdekja tjetrit ti duket mjaltë e të të thotë faleminderit, duhet më parë ta varësh nga kërcinjtë. Por nuku ndodhi asnjë vdekje. Më thanë që do më zbrisnin pe andej, vetëm po të thoshja së paku një emër. 
- Vetëm ta shpik kot! - u thashë, me zorrët te goja.
- Nuk ka gjë më të ndyrë bre, se kur ti nuku hap gojën, ngaqë nuku di çtë thuash e të tjerët ta marrin për heroizmë!
- E pleqësuanë njëri me tjetrin aty më tej dhe erdhnë e më zbritnë nga vinçi. Më nxorrën me makinë jashtë oborrit. I vogli zbriti të mbyllte portën dhe më tha të hidhesha pe makinës. 
Doli llaf, këtu apo në Shqipëri, për ato që kanë ndodhur e për ato që ishin shkrojtur, do të të hamë megjithë lecka, - tha i vogli, që kish hequr lodrën. Këtu jemi gjene! Nuku harrojmë ne, or jo!
Unë kujtova se sdo harronin ata kriminelët, që u kishin sfilitur babanë, këta hajvanët, nuku do më harronin mua! Mua, që vetëm sa u hodha një sy fletëve, që pat nxirrë i ati! Pas asaj mbrëmje, më bëhej sikur më futnin pasagjerë të më provokonin. Kur dëgjoja të më flisnin për Spaç e Burrel, shtërngoja timonin, humbja qafën mes supeve e u thosha: 
- Eh, të shkuara të harruara, ato! U bë, çu bë, le ti harrojmë. Tashi jemi tërë ushtarë të kombit. E ushtarët e vërtetë, vështrojnë vetëm përpara, - përsërisja një gjeneral që këtë se ku e kish thënë e unë, se ku ia kisha lexuarë! 
- Jo po, nuku duhen harruarë! - ngulnin këmbë pasagjerët.
- I madh është ai që harron! - ia ktheja unë, shoferi.
- Jo po, ka ca që e lanë vendin, erdhën këtu e po shkruajnë kujtimet. E bravo u qoftë! - avazin ata.
- Nuk njoh asnjërin nga ata, për kokë të fëmijëve! - ua ktheja unë. E po kohë e mirë sot, ëh? 
Të gjitha këto telashe nga ai libër i mallkuarë! Një natë po e një natë jo, më dilte
në ëndërr vinçi. Gjëmoja në gjumë! Një ditë shpëtova për qime nga një xhip bojë kafe, që mu sul përsipër e pastaj u zhduk. Bëj be që ishin djemt e gjeneralit. 
Ma thanë copë, bre: ata nuku harrojnë!





16/10/2005
KATEGORIA: Rrëfenja të tjera nga Amerika

----------


## D&G Feminine

Largësi që nuk maten me sy


Pëllumb Kulla

Janë ca kundërshtarë, o ti marrë e mira, që ngado ti vërtitësh, nuku i mund dot. Nuk i mund se nuku ke si matesh me ta, ndeshjen nuk e bën edhe kështu nuku ke si e fiton. Por as nuku e humb. Se kundërshtari yt nuk e di që të ka kundërshtar e nuk e di as që po ndeshet, ka fituar mbi ty dhe nuku bën festë. Vetëm ti e ndjen hidhësinë e humbjes tënde pa bujë.
Kundërshtarin që po përmend e kam edhe këtu në Amerikë. Është im bir, Fatlumi.
Erdhi këtu kur qe njëmbëdhjetë vjeç e tani po vete njëzet. U bë burrë edhe ai, por, tëmën bre(!), sa ndryshojmë pe njëri pe tjetrit! Unë nuku jam akoma i vjetër e ne të dy mund të ishim shokë në shtëpinë tonë. Por jo! Unë jam i fjalës dhe e mbaroj punën që marr përsipër. Ai ma merr këtë për prapambetje. E po në rast se të jesh dembel, të mos zesh gjë me dorë, të mos dish të zëvendësosh një llampë të djegur në banjë është përparim, Fatlumi është më i përparuari në Amerikë! Në rast se herë me një vajzë e herë me një tjetër kalon për në dhomën tënde, nëpër dhomën e ndënjies, dhe mamanë që sheh aty, kur kalon, e quan pjesë të smontueshme të divanit Në rast se kur nuku ke çupa, i tapos veshët me kufje e dëgjon muzikë e mbi tryezën e kompiuterit le pa kujdes nga ato llastiçkat mbrojtëse që duhen kur rri shtrirë me çupa, djalin e kemi më të përparuarin në tërë botën.
Ia sheh këto e ëma kur shkon ti pastrojë dhomën dhe më thërret. Vete. Ajo i ka sytë me lotë.
- Çke moj Rezi?  e pyes.
- Ja!  më thotë dhe i shtyn me neveri pakot e turpshme.
Verën që kaloi e pashë djalin e pat zënë gjumi mbi divan, dhe dhe unë pata rast ta
sodisja me nge që ishte vapë e ai ish shtrirë gjysëm i xhveshur. Trupin e kish të nxirë nga shkrimet e vizatimet mbi lëkurë. Kish në mes të gjoksit një shqiponjë me dy koka, bërë si duket qëkur e pata shpënë në një festë shqiptarësh në Nju Xhersi, që kur djali ish akoma shqiptar safi. Pastaj nga të katër anët me tatuazhe qe ngallosur i tëri me zemra e shigjeta e plot emra vajzash mbi krahë e mbi kofshë. Këto janë shënja se edhe im bir beson në përjetësinë e dashurive a miqësive që bota i ka aq të pakta. Tamam bre, si vëndet e robëruara që besojnë se emrat e çobenëve që kanë mbi kokë, do të jenë tërë jetën të shtrenjtë, mund të shkruhen me shkëmbinj e të rrinë tok me malet miliona vjet. Mënë!- budalla djalë!.
- Çfarë ke bërë kështu mbi lëkurë, mor të keqen babi?!  i thashë kur u
zgjua.
Ai i hodhi një sy lëkurës së tij, sikur po e shihte për herë të parë.
- Shkrime janë, nuku janë plagë  tha ai duke hapur shpellën për gogësimë
- E çfarë po bën kështu, po shkruan biografinë përmbi lëkurë? 
Djali dukej i pikëlluar dhe mezi paske pritur të më qante hallin.
- Po çti bëj o ba Në fillim shkrova në krah emrin e asaj kinezes që
banonte këtu. Të kujtohet? Të them të drejtën kurrë nuk mendoja se do të ndahesha me të. Pastaj, jeta Kur njoha Monikën, ajo qëlloi xheloze dhe unë ia shkrova edhe asaj emrin në krahun tjetër. Ja, e sheh? Pastaj, erdhi rradha e Xhenit, që më tha se ajo nuku do e kërkonte kurrë një gjë të tillë. Vetëm muaj më vonë më tha se nuku duronte dot kur e shtërngoja me krahë që kishin dy emra të urryer për të. E phë, i a shkrova dhe Xhenit!
Duket i ziu, që është naiv, i pa pjekur, si një kungull i shkulur e i ngrohur nën dy diej të ndryshmë. Thellë, thellë, ia kam zili, lehtësinë me të cilën ato femra, si flutura vërtiten rreth llampës së tij.
- Jam mërzitur, - tha djali me gjuhë të hidhur.  Ah, them, sikur të kish
mundësi njeriu, o ba, të lindëte prapë!
Duket sikur është me mua shekuj larg. Ndonjëri mund të thotë: e mo se shënjë burrërie është kjo. Unë them kjo është më shumë shënjë mashkulli, se sa burri. Se tjetër gjë është të jesh burrë e tjetër të jesh mashkull. Në moshën e tij, shtëpia ime sot, nuk do të kish vetëm dy meshkuj, por dy burra që i duheshin. 
Unë nuku kam patur me femrat atë shkuarje si thika e skuqur në gjalpë, se kanë qenë të tjera kohëra, por ama unë them se kështu si janë punët, në shtëpi qënkam i rrethuarë veç me gra, kur shoh që tërë u llahtarisën nga një mi, që se nga na pat hyrë. Çupat rendën e u mbyllnë në dhomën e tyre, Rezi shkoi në dhomën e gjumit, kurse ky bandilli, jo vetëm që u fut në dhomë të tij, por edhe i vuri kyçin derës, sikur miu do ulte dorezën e do ti shfaqej brënda. E pse të mos them unë, se ata e përfytyruan që të gjithë miun kafshë të rrezikshme edhe e lanë babanë meze për dhëmbët e tij!
Ishte një miush i vockël Këtu në Nju Jork minjtë janë të llojeve të ndryshme. Janë miliarda që lëvizin nënë tunele, përmbi shinat e rrjetit të metrove, nëpër llagëme kabllosh, bodrume restorantesh, tavane shtëpish të vjetra. Janë të mëdhenj sa macet, të vegjël, raca të shëmtuara e të egra
Ky që pat hyrë te ne ish i vockël, thuajse i bukur, me ca sy si xixa. U fut nën kabinetin e kuzhinës, doli prapë, humbi, u shfaq. Nuk kisha se çti bëja.
- Dilni, - thashë.  E vrava.
Dyert u hapën avash njëra pas tjetrës. Kërciti dhe brava e Fatlumit e tërë u afruanë me mosbesim.
- Ku e ke? Ku është? 
- E hodha, - u thashë. Dhe iu ktheva Fatlumit.  Mirë këto femrat, more, po ti?! Nuku ke turp?!
Ai u zemërua. Tha që nuku i vinte turp hiç, se për këto punë është eksterminejtori, ai burri i zi që vjen çdo dy javë me një pompë, për të zhdukur minj e bubuzhela. E unë u thashë që herë tjetër edhe unë do të prisja për eksterminejtorin e tërë le të ndryheshin nëpër dhoma gjersa të vinte ai.
Po miushka ishte nëpër këmbë dhe shtëpia ndodhej në alarm, se ai prapë u kishte dalë e çupat nisën të flinin nëpër shoqe.
- Po mirë o djalë, se këto kohë ke nisur të lesh edhe mustaqe, ti nuk e vret dot
miun?! Shko në dyqan, merr ndonjë helm, a çarg, a çifte a
- Çfarë janë këto vegla?  tha ia buzëvarrur. Nuk i njoh.
Dhe u fut në dhomë. U dëgjua prapë çelësi në derë. Ime shoqe më tha se qëkur
qe shfaqur miu, Fatlumi nuk pat sjellë më çupa në shtëpi, se trembej mos kur të shfaqej miushi, do të ulërinte nga frika ky më shumë se ato. 
Kjo të lindte dëshirën të mos i hiqje minjtë nga shtëpia, por megjithatë, unë vajta bleva ca letra, mbi të cilat miu ndillet të shkelë, ngjitet e nuku shqitet më. I vura letrat nëpër qoshet e shtëpisë dhe nuk shkoi shumë e miu u zu. E pa Fatlumi, e ëma. Unë e flaka miun megjithë grackën ngjitëse në honin e plehrave të pallatit dhe retë nga shtëpia na u davaritën: Irka dhe Lola u kthyenë në bazë dhe ato çupat e tjera që sjell Fatlumi e që janë kandidatka për të zënë ndonjë parcellë mbi lëkurën që atij i ka mbetur bosh, nisën të duken prapë. 
Po ama, qëllon që ndonjë mi shfaqet prapë më të rrallë.
- Babi, - thotë Irka, - mbrëmë kam dëgjuar një kër-kër. Duhet të kemi brënda
ndonjë të ri.
E thotë këtë, kur jemi dyke ngrënë drekë e kemi ftuar aty dhe Papin me Rozën.
Me ta dëgjuar, tërë si çjanë, edhe të ftuarit bile, kthehen e më shohin mua. Ata më shohin mua, unë shoh ata. Tëmën-o, sikur jam pronari i minjve, sikur unë merrem me kultivimin e tyre Asnjëri nuk ha. Tërë më shohin mua si fajtorin e vetëm. Asnjëri nuku ia hedh sytë Lumit e ti kerkojë llogari për atë mysafir të ndotur.
Unë, i pari, ul kokën e nis të ha në heshtje. E pranoj fajin, ç;të bëj! 
Jetë me hile, kjo ore Ja, bre, ka rënë korniza që mban perden: ngrihem marr kaçavidat, pincat, kërkoj ndihmën e Rezit dhe e vendosim prapëë. Po punët që hapen në një shtëpi edhe në Amerikë, nuku kanë fund.
- Babi, shihe se nuk punon rubineti i ujit të ftohtë!
- Babi, nga kjo priza këtu, nuk vjen korrenti!
- Peço, llampadari kryesor ka katër llampa të djegura! Hiqi, të lutem e verë
të reja!
Asnjëra këtu nuk thotë: Fatlum, rubineti është bllokuarë Ajo dihet. Ai nuku ka riparuar rubineta asnjëherë. Dhe kur nuku ke riparuarë asnjëherë, ore mik, nuku do riparosh asnjëherë! Unë kam riparuarë njëherë! Mbase aty e kam ngrënë unë dhe brezi im. Ligji i vjetër ky, bre: ai që nuku punon, dënohet të rrijë rehat e të mos bëjë asgjë, kurse ai që punon, shpërblehet me punë të reja, edhe më të rënda!
Këtij ligji i nënshtrohemi ne të dy. Unë e njoh djalin tim nga brenda, të tjerët nga jashtë ma shohin si yll.
Ja kemi ca klienta që vinë çdo uikend në një Hotel të Uajt Plleinsit. Ata janë miq të bossit tim, Xhorxhit, dhe duanë limuzinë, me dandana. Unë i marr ata të premten në Laguardia Airport dhe i shpie në hotelin që thashë. Pastaj vete gjene të djelën pas dreke i marr nga Uajt Plleinsi i shpie në Laguardia. Është goxha rrugë e mirë dhe bakshishet të mbushin xhepin. 
Një të djele kisha këputur mish dhe nga halli, rrinja shtrembër. Shtrembër, po shëmtuar ama! Por ama nuk e lija dot atë rrugën e majme me turistët e Uajt Plleinsit. Do të mundohesha me dhëmbë shtërnguarë, por do ta bëja. Belaja është se kur lëviz bythështrembër edhe bakshishet, në vend të shtohen duke thënë sa gjynah, i mjeri! paksohen. Je i bukur- të jap bakshish! Nuk je nuk të jap! Çdo gjë së prapthi, or në p të sëmës!
Pashë, çpashë, u vesha mirë dhe mora Fatlumin në sedilen e parë, si shoqëruesin tim. E veshi Rezi me një jelek krëckë të zi dhe babë e bir bëmë ferk kur hymë në holl të hotelit. Pasagjerët tanë po hanin drekën e valixhet i kishin lënë grumbull në sallonin e madh.
Zonja që pret e përcjell, më buzëqeshi dhe ma bëri shenjën me kokë për nga valixhet. Unë u ula në një kulltuk dhe lashë Fatlumin të kujdesesh për bagazhin Zonja u ul pranë meje dhe nuku po i a ndante sytë Lumit. Aty na u shfaq te banaku kryesor një vajzë, e gjatë dhe tërë nur, nja 18 a 19 vjece. Perri, o perri! Them perri se me këtë kulturë që kam nuku di një fjalë më të lartë akoma. Ajo e thirri zonjën me shumë ëmbëlsi dhe mua më mbetën sytë te ajo. 
- Është ime bijë  tha zonja e hotelit dhe shkoi pranë saj. 
Po xheç u rrëzua rrugës se nuk shikonte ku shkelte, por ndiqte me sy Fatlumin.
Ajo shihte tim bir, unë shihja të bijën! Dy femrat floën nënë zë e floën e nuku ia ndanë sytë djalit për një kohë të gjatë, ndërsa ai i humbur në mendime shpinte valixhet në limuzinë.
Pasagjerët po pinin kafenë, Fatlumi priste në makinë dyke dëgjuar muzikë, vajza bukuroshe e la tëmën vetëm dhe, ajo zonja erdhi përsëri pranë meje.
- Nuku më the, djali yt ishte ai?  më pyeti zonja.
- Po, - i thashë.
- E ke të lidhur? Fejuar, martuar?
- Ncë, ncë. Shpejt akoma. Të mbarojë kolegjin e pastaj të shohim për ndonjë
vajzë të mirë.
Ajo nuk e zgjati: - Do ma japsh numerin e cellularit? E dua për vajzën time.
Tëmën, po më vinte për të qeshur. E po çishte kjo mblesëri në mes të Uajt Plleinsit! Ti thosha dale të pyesim për sërën e vajzës do vinte pas asaj të shohim për ndonjë vajzë të mirë. Demek do shohim ne! Ne vendosim! Qeshja më vonë, me veten. 
- Ajo gruaja e hotelit më kërkoi cellularin tënd për të bijën, - i thashë kur
po zbrisnim tatëpjetë. 
- E unë ia dhashë Ti i hodhe një sy asaj vajzës?
- E pashë, - ia bëri Fatlumi i bezdisur.  Po është larg Uajt Plleinsi, o ba!
Ja këtu ma kalon im bir mua. Unë nuk do të fitoj kurrë mbi të. Sa larg jemi, o Perëndi!
- Po shiko njëherë çdo të thotë, - i thashë unë pas një heshtje. Pastaj fundja takohuni në mes, në Bronksvillë.
Dhe ndërkohë mendoja: E çkëshilla mund ti japësh ti, o i zi! Sa i hynë në
punë atij historitë e gjaheve të tu! Po atij as nëpër mend nuku i shkonte të qeshte.
- Nuk është mirë ta prishim me zonjën. Ajo na siguron pasagjerë të majmë
edhe
- Atë thuaj!  ia bëri djali dhe e kyçi.
Ishin takuarë. E shihja që ai rruhej e krruhej para se të vinte tek ajo dhe më vinte mirë. Ja ta them hapur, dukej sikur atë sukses e kishim të dy, babë e bir.
- Do ta marrësh veturën?  e pyesja.
- Do vete andej nga më the ti, de!
- Ëhë!  dhe dukej sikur ia bënim prapa kurrizit Rezit. Në vend që ti thosha grua kemi një, çupë për Lumin, kemi një çupë! Por jo! Ruanim fshehtësinë ndaj prindërve. Në fakt ndaj njërit prind
Kur, një të djelë po përgatiste limuzinën shoku im, Niku.
- Çke katranosur ti atje në Uajt Plleins?  më tha nën zë. - Përse është ankuar ajo zonja te bossi dhe ky po më dërgon mua për turistët?
Renda te bossi.
- Çfarëdo që të ketë thënë për mua ajo, edhe sot, të lutem të vete unë!- iu luta.
Shpirt njeriu, Xhorxhi. Më dha mua limuzinën e më la të shkoj në Uajt Plleins.
- Ata janë ndarë, - më priti me këmbët e para zonja e hotelit. Pse e pengon djalin?
Kështu ka thënë ai?!  e pyeta i habitur.
- Njësoj është. Nuk i jep para për benzinë. Unë jam e interesuarë që vajza ime të ketë një dashnor të mirë, pasi në shkollën e saj valon droga dhe pesë shoqe të klases së saj janë lezbike. Unë vajzën e kam zor ta ruaj nga këto gjëra. Mendoja se djali juaj do ma shpëtonte vajzën sa është në shkollë të mesme, pastaj, shohim e bëjmë!
- Ne, - i thashë, - kemi kanune të tjera. Ne e kemi të shënjtë lidhjen e burrit me gruan
- Ohu!  ia bëri ajo e bezdisur. Po filluamë të flasim për shënjtëritë në mes të kësaj bote të shëmtuarë!
Ai, hajvani nuk më kish vënë fare në dijeni. E kish vërtet te benzina, apo? Jo or po me të unë nuk do të merrem më dot vesh kurrë! Tani rri e vras mendjen se si mund ta ujdis me këtë zonjën, se kam frikë mos mbetem pa klientët e këtushëm. 
- Po sipas teje, moj zonjë, - i them në fund, - benzinën ta paguaj unë?
- Të propozoj ta paguajmë të dy?
E filluam një pazar, që u zgjat lere mos e pyet. Aritmë një ujdi, pastaj Ajo do të paguante gjastëdhjetëepesë përqind, unë kusurin. Shtërnguamë duart mbi banak e u ndamë.
Kështu e lamë njëherë për njëherë Të shohim çdo të ndodhë. Dashuri, është e sigurtë që nuk ka brenda. Me një fjalë zemrat nuk pësojnë gjë. Të shohim çdo të pësojnë lëkurët!... 




09/10/2005
KATEGORIA: Rrëfenja të tjera nga Amerika

----------


## D&G Feminine

Nga Atlantiku në Pacifik, me një Ford të vjetër


Pëllumb Kulla

Të udhëtosh me një veturë ligavece, pe bregut të Atllantikut në atë të Pacifikut matanë, pa ditur as edhe njëzë frazë anglishte të pakëputur, vetëm Zikja mund ta bëjë! Vetëm një shqipo si ai, që është, o shumë i mbarë, o shumë i marrë!
Mezi ia pata mësuarë të ngiste veturën. Mezi ia patnë dhënë lejën të merrte në dorë timonin, në provim të shtatë, ngaqë në provimin e parë për patentë, i pat thyerë fenerët makinës të policisë rrugore që kish sjellë nja dy oficera, që do të vëzhgonin provimin!
Ama, me të marrë patentën, kish blerë për tetëqind dollarë një Ford të tetëdhjetedyshit, që nuku shihej me sy! Ish kaqë e varfër dhe e rrjepur vetura, sa i zoti i ri, sikurse dhe ay i vjetri, nuku e kyçte kurrë. Hajdutëve të veturave u therrnin sytë, sa herë u dilte përpara Fordi i Zikes dhe ndërronin drejtim, siç ndërrohet udhë, kur të del macja e zezë! 
Zikja kish zgjedhur një targë nga ato që paguhen kripur, nga që shkruan në to çtë do zemra. Do të shkruash pirdhu? Ashtu ta stampojnë e ta japin targën! Do që të shkruash Na, prapanicën që shoferët e tjerë të ta lexojnë kur ti parakalosh? Po ama do të ta kuptojnë vetëm shqiptarët! Shkruaje, se amerikanët nuku zemërohen, se sta dinë gjuhën. 
Kurse Zikja e kish bërë targën shprehje dashurie: e kish mbushur atë me një thes me gërma: MILKA BR 1991, pe të cilave, pesë të parat bënin emrin e së shoqes, dy të tjerat, kujtonin Beratin dhe numrat në bisht, shënonin vitin e martesës. 
Brenda, makinës i punonin të tërë matësat, veç atij të shpejtësisë, që pat fiksuarë vetëm miljet që pat shkelur. Shifra kish mbetur aty tek 250 mijët. Veç nuku dihej, se kur kish pushuarë së numëruari, në cilin vit dhe nën cilin president. 
Në Amerikë gjendet një kompani e madhe që shënohet me tri A të mëdha. Kjo AAA-ja të bën anëtar të sajin me pesëdhjetë dollarë dhe ka për borxh të të gjëndet pranë, sa herë mbetesh në rrugë. Vjen e ta ngre makinën me vinç e ta dorëzon në rregull, sa herë ti telefonosh. Zikja u bë menjëherë anëtar dhe numërin e telefonit të asaj kompanie e thotë në gjumë e sipër mbi tri herë në natë, meqë ka raste që e thërret për ndihmë tri herë në ditë! Kompania AAA ka fitime të mëdha, sepse mbulon tërë Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe ka ajo ca anëtarë, që vdesin pa e thirrur asnjëherë. Llogaritë asaj filluan ti prishen, që kur iu abonua Zikja. 
Zikja e thërret kompaninë AAA edhe kur i bie goma. E ata të gjorët janë të detyruarë të vijnë. I thërret tia sjellin Fordin nga supermarketi, nga kinemaja, nga klinika e tia plasin në trotuar, para billdingut, ku e le të kalojë natën, ngaqë si gjen dot një strehim. Ka njerëz që kanë pare vinçat e AAA-së të vinë tia lëvizin makinën Zikes dhe nga trotuari që ka patur orar pastrimi, për tia shpënë në trotuarin karshi.
Ja, me këtë palo Ford, pa vajtur akoma asnjëherë në aeroport, rruga e parë e largët që mori përsipër të bëjë Zikja, ishte të çante Amerikën tejpërtej, nga Atllantiku në Pacifik. Që kur qe ndarë nga i kushuriri Nikollaqi, kish mbetur pa punë e pa mbështetje. I qe larguar kushos dhe desh ti rrinte larg sa më tej.
- Më pret një shok në San Diego, - përsëriste. Ka në San Diego të Kalifornisë punë edhe për qorra, më thanë.
More de! Jo, do vete! More na, se do të bëhesh loloja i gazetave! Jo, do vete! E
po, prapa diellit! Në të satëme vafsh! Akoma këtu ti,o?!
Një të vënë, i biri i botës, valixhet palë në bagazh, një të marrë e ngjeshur në sedilen pas, fustanët e së shoqes, nja pesë jastëkë me pupla dhe nja dy velenxe me thekë Tepelene; një të marrë Milkën, që pat veshur një rrobë kuq e zi, sikur do ngjiste Everestin në emër të Shqipërisë; një ti plasur asaj mbi gjunjë një derro Atllas të Amerikës; një të ndezur radion, nga e cila nuku kuptonte një fjalë, as ai e as e shoqja; një të futur në folezë një kasetë, që kish vetëm këngën Psherëtita, dolli flakë e u nis.
U nis oreeee! Kur mos i kem tërë! AAA- ja qe ngritur në tërë Amerikën në gadishmëri numër një!
Zikja kish mbushur xhepet me monedha njëzetepesë centëshe, që të më merrte mua në telefon e ta ndihmoja, po të duhej të flisja si ndërmjetës me ndonjë amerikan gjatë rrugës. Dhe u bë erë.
Sapo Zikja kaloi tunelin e Linkolnit, ai ndaloi në një benzinatë e më bëri telefonatën e parë. Mua më dolli mbi ekran të telefonit prefiksi 201 dhe unë njoha shtetin e Nju Xhersit, pa ma thënë ai. 
- Gjer këtu, mirë!  tha. Gjysmëora e parë, premton.
Prit, prit, thashë me vete, do të ta shoh bythkën më vonë. Janë tetë ditë rrugë për të bërë!
- Ecim si breshka, bre! Kështu, unë i bie ta zë Kaliforninë vitin që vjen! Sa kilometra i bie po ta ngasësh me dyqindenëntëdhjetepesë milje në orë? Le që ky Fordi im nuk i nxjerr dot aqë!
- Do të të zerë policia, hajvan! Çpunë ke me dyqindenënëtëdhjetepesën ti?
- Aqë thonë tabellat për shpejtësinë këtej!
- Nuk tregojnë shpejtësinë ato tabella, ore! Tregojnë numrin e autostradës.
- Çthua, mo! Mirë që nuku e provova. Do isha përmbysur.
Kish kaluar Nju Xhersin e të nesërmen nuku më harroi, po ma bëri thirrjen që pe një vendi diku andej nga Virxhinia. 
- Alo?! Sapo u zgjuamë me Milkën, në një motel shumë të mirë. Tashi do vazhdojmë rrugën.
- Mbarë e paçi, - ia këtheva.
- Mos harroni të na bëni një vizitë në Kaliforni, Peçkë! 
- Pse jo?!  thashë. Po arritët dot të vini ndonjëherë gjer atje, nuku ju lemë pa vizituarë!
Një ditë më pas, më telefonoi gjene prapë.
- Asnjë problem gjer tashi, - më tha.
- Po çproblem do më shumë ti, mor gomar i *****!  i ulërita. Ti je kthyerë gjene në Nju Xhersi! Prefiksi i Nju Xhersit, më dolli tashi në ekran të cellularit!
Zikes sikur i ra pika.
- Vërtet, thua?!!! Po këtu autostradat dhe anët që i kufizojnë, bëhen tëra njëlloj, o u bëfsha tëmat!  ia bëri ay. Do jem ngatërruarë kur dola nga ajo benzinata e në vend që të merrja perëndim, mora gjene lindje! Ama po thoshja unë: çne, djelli, që mua gjer tashi më binte prapa qafës, nisi të më bjerë në sy! Ikë mo, se nuk do ta le pa blerë një busullë. Si i thonë busullës, o?
Dhe me një topkë busulle e me hartat e Shteteve të Bashkuara në prehër të Milkës, Zikja nisi të lundronte në hapësirën e gjërë, në fund të së cilës San Diegoja se kish hiç në defter këtë shqiptar kokëshkëmb. 
Kaloi ai, pyje e shkretëtira, kapërceu ura, lumenj e thatësira, sa nuku pat parë në tërë jetën e tij! 
Më merrte ndonjëherë në telefon, ky Kristofor Kollombi i San Diegos e më tregonte që kënga Psherëtita, dolli flakë, pas shtatë ditësh u qe mërzitur e pas kësaj radion e kishin mbyllur fare. Pa le që edhe hapur ta mbanin, as që do i kishin kuptuarë lajmet, që udhëzonin se për dy ditë, nuku duhej të dilte makinë në rrugë, se pritej një uragan, nga ata që kur shfryjnë, palosin katrash fshatrat e qytetet amerikanë, që gjejnë përpara. Ama, nuku shihte makinë atë mëngjes Zikja, as me sy e as nga pasqyrkat. I dukej sikur ajo autostradë qe, e tëra, e minuarë dhe ja-ja, do hidhej në erë! Zikja shtërngonte timonin, Milka bënte buzkat me të kuq e Fordi i vjetër hungërronte mbi xhade, nën një qiell të nxirë pus. Xhan-xhin, njeri përreth! Atyre u dukej sikur Amerika qe boshatisur e tëra, amerikanët ia kishin mbathur me soj e sorrollop dhe ua kishin lënë dorëzim kontinentin, Zikes e të shoqes! Patën bërë mënjanë në një benzinatë dhe u pat ardhur zemra në vend, kur kishin parë shitësin të zgjohej nga gjumi e tu shërbente dyke u thënë ca fjalë, që as burri as gruaja nuku i kuptuanë. Në fund kur kishin ikur, ai shitësi paskësh zgjuarë dhe dy shokë të tjerë, që kishin shfaqur sytë e çakarritur prapa xhamave. Ata kishin ndjekur me lebeti Fordin, gjer sa xbriti udhishten e u fut gjene në autostradë, me hundë drejt Kalifornisë.
Pika që su bie, sikur nuku kanë parë femër këtyre viseve!  ia kish bërë Milka dyke nxjerrë pasqyrkën e saj për të shpjeguarë se çfarë ishin ato vështrimet me sy të shqyer të amerikanëve, që nuku guxonin të dilnin përjashta. 
Pas kësaj pat filluarë dasma, uragani që pritej. Një erë e marrë ua kish ngritur një herë maqinën nga një krah, pastaj ua kish mbërthyerë mu në mes të autostradës, kur u kish plasur kryq mu te parakolpi trupat e dy palmave të mëdha. Milka pat ulëritur si e lojtur, kurse Zikja pat mallkuarë ditën që patën marrë vizat amerikane.
Beratasi i gjorë rrëfente, se si u kish rënë përsipër një qilim i lagur që era e tërbuarë e pat rrëmbyer me frymën e saj nga ndonjë shtëpi e rrafshuarë. Qilimi u kish zënë të tëra xhamat dhe që nga ay çast, i ziu burrë, shikonte vetëm sytë e çapluarë të gruas.
Se sa kish zgjatur kjo katrahurë, asnjëri pe tyre nuk e mbante mend. Njeriu u mësuake me llahtarën. Kjo kishte qenë për ta nata më e gjatë amerikane, se rrëshqitjet e dheut kishin sjellë një baltë të hollë rreth e qark Fordit të Zikes dhe niveli i saj qe ngritur mbi çati të makinës. 
Ditën e tretë i pat nxjerrë nga balta një vinç i policisë rrugore. Ata kishin hapur dyertë dhe kishin gjetur çiftin tonë në një gjëndje, që nuku e imagjinonin dot: gruaja bënte buzët me të kuq, kurse burri pat ulur volumin e një kënge të panjohur beratase dhe u kish thënë atyre të ndihmës së shpejtë:
- No inglish!
Ishin habitur Zikja me Milkën, se si qenë mbledhur aty menjëherë një ushtëri e tërë gazetarësh, kamera të televizionit, me vinçierë të AAA-së dhe përfaqësuesa të prodhimit të Fordit. Gazetarët rriheshin me grushte, kush e kush ti afrohej atij Fordit të vogël, me ngjyrë të zezë.
Mua më ra telefoni, sapo Zikja u kish zgjatur policëve numërin tim të cellularit. 
I përktheva të tëra, çu thosh Zikja: që kish ardhur me rrugë legale, që nuku gjente dot punë në Nju Jork dhe i kishin premtuarë në San Diego, që Fordin e kish të blerë nga një që do ta hidhte dhe nga gjërat e makinës, të prodhuar pas tetëdhjetedyshit, kish vetëm patentën. 
Zhurma që dëgjoja në cellular, po bëhej gjithnjë edhe më e madhe. Zikja, ja ai teleshmeni, që mezi kish marrë patentën dhe kish nisur tërë atë rrugë, si i lojtur që ish, si pa dashur, qe bërë i famshmë. Tërë gazetat e muarë dhe e vunë në faqe të parë aventurën e beratasit, që psherëtiu sa psherëtiu, po vërtet nxorri flakë, ama! Titujt e gazetave të vrisnin sytë nga gërmat e mëdha: COAST TO COAST!, që do të thotë pe bregut në breg! Ky titull u vinte i pari në mend tërë gazetarëve, për të përshkruarë odhisenë e atij shqiptarit, i cili për të gjetur punë, çau Amerikën mes për mes. 
AAA-ja e bëri Ziken anëtar nderi të përjetshmë, pa pagesë. Në makinën e vjetër, që tregonte veç ato 250 mijë miljet e para, megjithë baltën që e kish mbuluarë, nuku pat hyrë as një currilkë uji dhe motori u ndez me të shkrepurën e parë. Nuku kish rekllamë më të mirë për Fordin dhe firma e shfrytëzoi! Qendra e prodhimit i dhuroi Zikes një veturë të re, akull dhe - ajo më e madhja - bordi drejtues i kompanisë vendosi të financonte një film mbi këtë ngjarje, për një emigrant që çan Amerikën me një Ford të vjetër. Zikja u kish kërkuarë të luanin në film, tok me Milkën rolet e tyre, por ata u kishin thënë që nuku bënin për këtë punë. Demek, ju e bëtë këtë punë, po ajo aventurë tashi u ka lezet artistëve të Kalifornisë, Tom Hanksit me shokë! Zikja i kish sharë nga nëna çmbanin pragjet e Hollivudit, po sa para bënte! Ia mbyllën sqepin me Fordin e ri! 
Edhe Milka nuku mbeti duarbosh. Një firmë e madhe kozmetike i dërgoi njëmijë kalema buzësh dhe i premtoi, që cilido të qe prodhim i parë i firmës, do kalonte menjëherë falas mbi tryezat e nuses pe Berati.
Po hë bre, nuku të vjen të pëlcaç?! Një i mënçur nuku e bën kurrë punën që bën budallai! E prandaj të mënçurit mbeten trokë. Me një të lëvizur të bishtit, fati i fali Zikes shtëpi, punë e makinë. E po çfarë do më shumë një shqiptar normal, që merr rrugën e mërgimit?!
Nuku bien në tokë Zikja me Milkën! Unë e mora nja dy herë në telefon Ziken, po ai nuku ma zgjati shumë, se e prisnin kamerat, për intervista! E po të kesh dy barqe: një ta çash e një ta mbash, se të duhet! Tani unë nuku i bie më numërit të tij, se Zikja vajti lart shumë! E kur shokët e mij venë lart Vuaj ca unë, kur më bëhen shokët të famshmë!
Të fundit herë që i bëra një zile, më kërkoi ndjesë, se kish një punë, që nuku priste.
- E po, Zike, gurë zënç me dorë, florinj tu bëfshin!  i thashë dhe po mbyllja telefonin me një të sharë nëpër dhëmbë.
- Çfarë the ashtu, çfarë?  nxitoi të më pyeste, me një nuhatje pe qeni. Më shave, a?
- Po, - ia ktheva. Një çiçkë!
- Pa thuaje gjene!
- Në të satëme, të veç!
Dhe ia përplasa telefonin me një inat që, kur mos i kem tërë, akoma nuku më ka dalë! 


Të djelën e ardhshme do të lexoni rrëfenjën Largësi që nuk maten me sy




02/10/2005
KATEGORIA: Rrëfenja të tjera nga Amerika

----------


## D&G Feminine

Gruaja me një tjetër, as këtu nuk shihet me sy të mirë


Pëllumb Kulla

Papi desh edhe tre muaj që të merrte dokumentet amerikanë, i favorizuarë nga gruaja e tij Roza, e cila qe bërë me kohë qytetare amerikane, kur këtë, amerikankën, ay na e zuri në krevat me mikun e tij, Xhanin.
Tëmën e sëmës, kur nuk u gjend rehat për të gjorin njeri! Sa thua se u mbyll një plagë, vuuu, hapet një tjetër e nis të rrjedhë! Të tëra mund ti kish menduarë Papka i gjorë! Pabesinë e italanit, kurrë! Xhani ish mik i shtëpisë, bre: hante e pinte me çiftin e ri. Papi zinte be për kokë të Xhanit dhe nuk e hiqte pe goje kurrë: Xhani tha kështu! Xhani e shpegovi kështu! Xhani thotë, kjo është për gjyq! Xhani na dërgovi te noteri. Xhani thotë që në zgjedhjet që vinë, do kemi president Bushnë. 
Gjer tashi, Xhani ish penxherka që pe nga Papi vështronte Amerikën! Tashi penxherka, u ndot, u dhje: Papi gjeti Xhanin me Rozën, të dy gollomesh, në krevat të tij! 
Ngrinë që të tre. Asnjëri pe të treve nuku e desh veten!
Xhani kërceu mënjanë dhe buzëqeshi në pritkë, tamam sikur i kish mbushur Papit ndonjë formular, nga ata të letrave të emigracionit dhe tashi priste mendimin e tij. Roza, dyke kërkuarë një çarçaf andej matanë krevatit, ngriti prapanicën e bardhë, zuri me dy gishtrinj mbulesën dhe e hodhi sipër vetes, sikur i vinte zor vetëm nga i shoqi.
E kishin mbetur ashtu, të ngrirë, sikur të ishin në një film, që nuku rrotullohej më. Vetëm Roza prishi heshtkën:
- Hë Papi, u ktheve? 
Dhe e tha si atëhere, kur do ta vazhdonte me do të hash tashi, apo pasi të lahesh?
Papi rrëmbeu stapin e gjatë pe metali, që mbante një abazhur në majë. E theu abazhurin dhe ngriti stapin. Më vonë më thosh, që nuku kish ditur cilin të godiste më parë. Por nuku kish mbetur shumë për të zgjedhur, se Roza kish vrapuarë e qe mbyllur në banjë dhe i kish vënë derës kyçin prapa. 
Burri kish mbetur me stapin e gjatë pe metali në dorë dhe me jaranin e gruas, që dridhej ashtu siç qe, siç e pat bërë nëna.
- A e di se çfarë të bëj, mor maskara? - e kish pyetur Papi.
- E kuptoj, - kish pranuarë miku i gjerahershmë i shtëpisë, dyke vënë duartë mbi atë vëndin ku bashkohen të dy shalët, si për të treguarë pa dashka, se ku e kish hak hurin e abazhurit.  E kam shkelur. Nuku do ta shkel më. Premtoj.
Papka ndjeu që tani po i hipte gjaku në kokë.
- Ti, mor qen, nuk do ta shkelësh më, jo sepse premton, por sepse nuku do dalësh i gjallë pe këtej!
Roza, kushurira e gruas time, qante e lutej që nga nevojtorja.
- Papi, o i dashuri im, tregoje shpirtin tënd të madh, siç e ke treguarë gjithnjë! Tu bëfsha unë!
Frika e Xhanit sikur ia shtonte guximin Papit. E la atë dudukun e madh të abazhurit dhe u sul në kuzhinë, të zgjidhte një thikë. Italani e ndoqi ashtu lakuriq-lakuriq, se frika për jetën qe më e madhe se turpi. Shkonte prapa Papkës që kontrollonte sirtarët e tashi dukeshin sikur po e zgjidhnin të dy bashkë atë thikën, që do vinte nderin në vend. Të dy hynë në kuzhinë, të dy u futnë në dhomën e ngrënies. Njëri i veshur për punë e tjetri lakuriq! Xhani mundohej ta sillte Papin me këmbë përdhe.
- Papo, çfarë kërkon të bësh? I marrë!
- Do të të vras ty. Edhe atë bushtrën atje, në hale! E kupton? Më ke prekur nderin! Më ke vënë brirë! Kupton? Brirë! Çmi zgurdullon sytë ashtu?! Nuk e kupton fjalën brirë?!
Dhe me një thikë të madhe në dorë, Papi i qe afruarë nevojtores.
- Hë moj ti, bushtër e qenit, si u thonë anglisht brirëve?
Roza nuk e dinte.
- Më sill ca fjalorin, - i tha ajo dyke qarë.
- Unë i q.. tëmën! E vras pa ia përkthyerë brirët në anglisht, këtij maskarait!
Dashke ti, të të sjell fjalorin në nevojtore!
Xhani e kish mbledhur veten, se në fillim qe trembur pa masë vërtet. E kuptonte që kish bërë faj të madh, por Papkën e kish mik të arsyeshmë. Me të mund të merrej vesh. Ashtu gollomesh, u ul në cep të krevatit, hodhi këmbën leshatore, mbi këmbën tjetër leshatore dhe u përpoq të arsyetonte.
- Dëgjo, Papo, dëgjo, - i kish thënë. Të jemi njerëz të civilizuarë. Jemi në Amerikë, këtu! Është tjetër botë, kjo! Ka të tjera rregulla.
Ai qeni duhej vrarë me të parën, po çti them Papkës unë! Papkë gomarit! E zure në krevat? Vraje qenin, mos e lerë të të flasë e të të përmendë Amerikën! Papkës po i zure në gojë rregullat e Amerikës, i dridhet buza e hap sy e veshë si guak. Edhe në Amerikë, gruaja lakuriq me një të huaj lakuriq në krevat, nuku durohet! Të isha unë, Xhani nuku lëshonte më hije mbi këtë dhè! Kurse ay, mbupi, dëgjoi Amerikën, iu ul atij lakuriqit ngjitur e zunë të merrshin vesh. Ulur në krevat: njëri lakuriq, tjetri me hanxhar në dorë!
- Pa dale një herë, përse kërkon të më vrasësh?
- Të vras se jam shqiptar. Të zura me time shoqe. Më ke shkelur nderin. Dhe që andej i ulurinte të shoqes: - Si i thonë nderit, me? Folë, rrospi e *****!
- Po nuku kuptoj, përse të më vrasësh?!  mblidhte supet i pabesi.
- Të thashë që jam shqiptar! Ne, shqiptarve, kur shohim pabesi të tilla, na err gjaku sytë, e humbim llogjikën dhe e vrasim pushtin, që kemi zënë me gruan, - ia shpegonte Papka dyke rahur tehun e thikës me pëllëmbën tjetër.
- Atje në Shqipëri, po  - pranonte Xhani.
- Dhe në Amerikë! Nuku shoh asnjë ndryshim. Në gjaknxehtësi e sipër, të vras! Nderi është po ai! Kudo! 
Po italani ishte më i zoti dhe e përdridhte Papkën.
- Sa për ta ditur mirë, - i thosh Xhani, - ti nuku mund të vrasësh asnjërin nga ne. Unë edhe Rozi, e kemi që të dy qytetarinë amerikanë. Ti nuku je bërë qytetar akoma. Do edhe tre muaj. Ty nuku të kanë marrë as shënjat e gishtave!
Papi u nxeh edhe një herë dhe uluriti:
- Ore nuk ka nevojë për shënja gishtash, se unë shkoj e dorëzohem vetë megjithë këtë thikën në polici e u them: e bëra. I zura Jam shqiptar. E vrava. Ja thika! Shqiptari për nderin, nuku të fal! Nuku ka pse të më zbulojnë me anë të gishtave ata, kur unë jam i tëri para tyre, i zbuluarë, sa një derr!
Xhani kish filluarë të vishte qetësisht kanatieren.
- Nuku them për ato shënja!  thosh i pabesi. Them, se shënjat e gishtave janë një nga procedurat për tu bërë qytetar amerikan. Dhe ti je në prag
Këtu ia kish zënë kokën me derë Papit! Aty e kish pikën e dobët, Papi!
- Po mirë, ja nuk jam akoma amerikan! Pse, pa u bërë amerikan, nuku më lejohet mua, të vras një njeri që ma ka bërë borxh?!
Dhe e pyeste Xhanin, siç e pat pyetur pe vitesh të shkuara, për punë ligjesh e formularësh.
- Mund të vrasësh, sigurisht, por vra një shqiptar tjetër, jo mua! Ose vra një, që nuk është amerikan!
- Jo more! Demek, amerikanët janë me yll në ballë!
- Jemi në Amerikë këtu! Të lutem, mi zgjat pak brekët, se më paskan rënë aty, poshtë krevatit.
Papi, hajvani, i qe bindur. Kushuri e kam, po është hajvan, i ziu! Këtej i jepte brekët, këtej i ulurinte: Jo kjo nuk është e drejtë. Jo juve, amerikanët, jeni të poshtër! Jo më mirë shqiptar me nder të vënë në vend, se sa qytetar amerikan i bërë pa nder! Ju kam dhjerë mu në shënja të gishtave! Po ama të tëra vetëm me të uluritur. Ajo thika tani e pengonte dhe e kish flakur në guzhinë. Krisma e kish llahtarisur gruan.
- Auuu! - ia kish bërë ajo që nga nevojtorja.
- E çfarë zgjidhje mbeti tani për mua? - filloi të këshillohej, siç qe këshilluarë tërë jetën me Xhanin, Papi.
- Gjyq.
- Ja, këto gjyqet i kam frikë unë! - qe ankuarë dyke qarë Papi. Dhe e ndiqte Xhanin, që po kërkonte këpucët, tamam si pak më parë, kur të dy vështronin për një thikë. Unë nuku di të mbush as padinë!
- Padinë ta mbush unë, - i pat premtuarë me dorë në zemër, Xhani. Gjithmonë, këto punë, unë ti kam bërë. Përse befas, na qahesh tashi?!
- E po padia tashi, është kundër teje vetë!
- Kjo nuk do të thotë gjë. Të jap fjalën e nderit, që do të ta mbush pa hile. Dhe me siguri do të fitosh. Ti na zure me presh në duar! Provat janë të pakundërshtueshme. Nuku kemi nga ta lëvizim bythën, as unë as Rozi! E kupton se çavantazh ke kundër nesh, apo jo?!
Papit, si dede që është, kjo i qe dukur fitore. I kish rregulluarë Xhanit rripin prapa pardesysë, se i varej keq dhe e kish përcjellë jashtë.
- Çiao, Rozi! - kish përshëndetur të zonjën e shtëpisë, italani.
- Çiao, Xhani! Baj, baj! - i qe përgjigjur ajo, që brënda halesë.
Kur qe kthyerë, Papi i qe zbrazur të shoqes.
- Dil që andej tashi, moj zuskë e qenit! Se ti në thikë do përfundosh, pa një pa dy!
Dhe e kish llahtarisur gruanë, dyke thyerë xhamin e kristaltë të banjos. Një inat desh ta nxirrte, gjatovili!
- O Peço, or byrazer! - ma shpegonte mua, shkakun që qe treguarë aq i butë. E them hapur unë: pe ligjeve trembem, si pe të madhit Zot! Sidomos ligjet që nuk i njoh, më kallin datën. Pa.. ëhë! Ia kisha bërë Xhanit atë, italankën! Ama, ti kam zënë, or byrazer, në krevat, saaaapo ishin xhveshur! Më desh Zoti, Peço, arrita me kohë!... Nuku qe bërë asnjë dëm! 


Të djelën e ardhshme do të lexoni rrëfenjën Nga Atlantiku në Pacifik, me një Ford të vjetër





25/09/2005
KATEGORIA: Rrëfenja të tjera nga Amerika

----------


## D&G Feminine

Dhjami vjen nga lehtësitë


Pëllumb Kulla

Tëmën, bre, sikur të bëhej e mundur të gjeje një peshore që ti peshonte të tërë amerikanët bashkë! E pastaj ta ndaje peshën, për numër të amerikanëve! Jam i bindur që do na dilte ajo që them unë: që mbi këtë rruzull, amerikani është njeriu me peshën më të madhe! 
Ngjallmëria amerikane është më e shëmtuara në botë. Televizionet këtu, gjysmën e ditës japin për të ngrënë, e gjysmën tjetër të tregojnë si të ulësh peshën. Fry e çfry! Këtë bëjnë tërë ditën ata. Mbase dhe e teprojnë, po tregojnë për njërin, që hyri brënda në një shtëpi. Hyri pe derës dhe pas një muaji prishnë murin, që ta nxirrnin jashtë! Në Amerikë viçat majmen në tre muaj, peshqit fryhen në tri javë, vezët bëhen në tri ditë. Domatet mbillen, rrumbullosen e skuqen nën sytë e atij që ka kërkuar sallatë pe tyre. 
Njerëzit që merren me kujdesin e të ushqyerit flasin, se këto prodhime të kopilosura, trupit të njeriut i sjellin vetëm dhjamë. 
Po dhjamin më të tepërt e sjellën lehtësitë, ore! Del nga porta, hip në autobus, apo në tren të nëndheshmë; zbret nga treni futesh në ashensor e ai të ngjit në kat të trembëdhjetë; aty gjen një korridor, që rrëshqet vetë e të le mu te der e zyrës ku ke punë! Kot këmbët, kot që janë të ndara shalët: hidhu pupthi e vajte në ato vënde që do! Çbëhet, bre, kështu?! Valixhen ta merr taksisti, ushqimet ti mban qerrka pe alumini, betonin e ngre vinçi. Patatet i ble të zhveshura e të bërë thelka, qepët i merr të grira, mishin e merr të coptuarë, arrat i ke të qëruara. More, vite me rradhë u përpoqnë dhe ia arritnë të na nxjerrin nëpër dyqane shalqinj edhe rrush, pa fara hiç! Ngaqë nuk duan të na lodhin as të pështyjmë farat, o i pështyftë i paudhi! 
Pa le po ti kërkosh njeriu një mundim të vockël! I thua djalit shko o Fatlum e bëji një zë motrës te një shoqka e saj, në billdingun përballë, ai e nxjerr cellularë dhe hop, pas dy minutash e ke Irkën përpara syve! 
Tëmën-o, çfarë ka bërë dembelizmi! Se tërë këto shpikje dembelëve ua kemi borxh, ore! Se ngaqë dembelat përtojnë të lodhin bythën, vrasin mendjen! E shpikjet varda! Tashi nuku do duhen më as parqet e as lëndinat, për të vrapuarë. Shiten ca makinka, që i fut në dhomë dhe rend mbi to kilometra të tëra, pa dalë nga dhoma hiç. Mbi to vrapojnë njerëz, që në mëngjes kanë ngrënë gjellët, që u propozon rekllama dhe pasdite rendin dhjetëra kilometra të arrijnë peshën, që kishin pa i ngrënë ato. Jetë është kjo-o?! 
Cellularët, që i kanë shpikur dembelët që dashurojnë, e kanë zhdukur fare atë përfytyrimin e ndënies nën ballkon, mandolinatat, apo qoftë edhe atë të hedhjes së një litari nga ana e çupës dhe kacavarjes në të, nga ana e djalit. I kanë hequr dashurisë haraçin e mundimit, që ish aq i bukur! Aq i bukur, saaa Eh, ish i bukur dhe i shëndetshmë! Tashi dashnorët i sheh të shtrihen si lopët në dhoma të gjumit a të pritjes, dhoma, që janë qindra kilometra larg njëra-tjetrës, e të rinjtë treten orë të tëra me psherëtima, çuçuritje e puthje në vrimkat e cellularëve. E zhurmën e mbllaçitjes e merr përsipër ta shpjerë në vesh të tjetrit Verajzoni, AT&T, MCI-ja e tëra kompanitë telefonike që shfaqen fapefup, si këpurdhat! E varda koha, rrjedh lumë, sa për tu fryrë xhepat kompanive. 
Një ditë në një kafene, katër veta nxorrën, në të njëjtin çast, tetë cellularë njëherësh! Se ka plot që kanë nga dy. Shoferët i ngasin makinat me njëqindenjëzet në orë e flasin në cellular. Tashi, që policia ua ka vënë dardhat në bigë, kanë blerë kufje të vockëla, si fasulka, që i ngjeshin në vrimë të veshit, i hedhin përmbi llapët, i ngatërrojnë fijet nëpër leshra, ku sdallohen hiç edhe e përfundojnë fillin në xhep, aty ku mbajnë cellularin. Çupkat, që u ka trullosur mendjen ajo që thamë, i kanë ngjeshur kufjetkat mirë e mirë, ecin në trotuar, flasin me dashnorët dhe duken sikur përsëritin mësimin. Flasin dyke ecur burrat, flasin dyke ecur gratë, flasin pleqtë e rrjedhur. E tërë Amerika flet me vete, pavarësisht kanë njerzit në xhep cellularë, apo jo! 
Këtu kanë qejf të ta bëjnë shesh me lule, që të mendosh, sikur ti je i zoti për të gjitha! Kurrë njeriu nuk e ka patur pleqërinë kaq të zgjatur. Flasim gjithnjë po të kesh para, sidomos, ëh! Të venë aparat në zemër, aparat në vesh, aparat në sy Ta japin veshkën ta kesh në xhep e ta lidhin me dhjetëra tela. Të japin ilaç të bëhesh burrë, kur ti e ke mbyllur atë histori. 
Kjo gozhdë e lehtësisë mu rrënjos edhe më shumë, atë ditë të shtunë, kur vamë për gjah, të vrisnim fazanë. Ka Papi një mikun e tij italan, të cilit na i kish shkrepur të hante mish pe fazani. Papi i kërkoi lejë italanit, që të më merrnin dhe mua e kështu u bë: unë timonin, ata çiftet dhe u nismë. Ama, ishte një ditë, nga më të këndshmet që kam kaluarë, sa kam ardhur këtu. 
Italani ishte shumë i lezetshmë, se na e bëri udhën të këndshme me rrëfimet e tij për indianët e Amerikës. Biseda mori udhë, ngaqë po kalonim nëpër një si xhungël, përtej të cilës ishin kasollet e indianëve. Ama, unë u bëra kaqë në Amerikë, një indian nuk e kam parë! Vetëm çshohim nëpër filma! Udha u bë më e bukur, kur Papi, që ka zbritur në këtë botë vetëm për të bërë pyetje, deshi të dinte, se kur dhe pe nga kanë ardhur indianët e Amerikës, në Amerikë! Xhani ia tha, që ata janë amerikanët e vërtetë, po janë si ata zotët e shtëpisë që odën e pritjes e kanë plot me miq e vetë nuk dalin se janë akoma në brekë! 
Një udhishte e bukur, e shtruarë me asfalt të freskët, gjarpëronte nëpër një pyll, që të mbushte mushkërinë me erën e luleve të lartësive. Kurrizi i udhës ngrihej e ulej i vijëzuarë dhe pikëzuarë për bukuri. Një dorë e kujdesshme i kish vënë tabellat e shpejtësisë së lejuarë e të paralajmërimeve. Me një llaf, ish nga ato udhë, që ke qejf ta ngasësh veturën përmbi. Më të djathtë na doli një tel shumë i lartë i ndërthurur. Kjo ishte shenja se arritmë. Po, ama, mund të kemi ecur përgjatë telave, nja njëzetë kilometra të mira, gjer në hyrje të rezervatit. Nuku kishin të mbaruarë telat-o! Mezi arritmë te zyrat, ku do regjistroheshim e ku do paguanim për tu futur në atë pyll gjuetie, pe afro tetëdhjetë hektarësh, i tëri i rrethuarë me rrjetë pe teli. 
Xhani mori me vete edhe Papin dhe vanë që të regjistronin çiftet. Kishin bërë ca pagesa për lejën e gjahut, për shpezët, ca taksa e bilmemera dhe më në fund erdhën te unë. Më thanë ti bija rrotull një hangari, se makina do rimorkionte kafazin, i cili kishte brenda nja njëzet fazanë. E lidha kafazin pas xhipit dhe hymë thellë nëpër udhishtet e asfaltuara të xhunglës. Xhani bënte prova se si të qëllonte gjahun, kur makina ish në lëvizje e sipër. Nisi edhe Papi ta nxjerrë grykën e çiftes nga penxherka, po më parë bëri ca pyetje nga ato që nisnin me lejohet 
-Lejohet ta zbrazësh, kur je brenda në maqinë?
T\'ëmën e s\'ëmës, thashë, dale mo, të pyes dhe unë! Unë e kisha për herë të parë. Papi kish qenë dhe herë të tjera e megjithatë s\'të linte radhë.
- Të kujt janë këta fazanë? - pyeta Xhanin.
- Janë tanët, - tha Xhani. I blemë.
- Nga sa, copën?
- Njëzetepesë dollarë.
E humba fare. Ndala maqinën dhe desha t\'i zbraz të tëra pikëpyetjet.
- E ku po i shpjemë ne, fazanët?!
- Jepi-o, maqinës, - tha Papi në një pe atyre rasteve të rralla, kur ai dinte më shumë se unë. Nuk e kupton, o? Po i shpjemë aty më thellë që t\'i vrasim.
T\'ëmën! Mbeta e s\'po e mblidhja dot veten. Demek blemë fazanët, ata tashi ishin tanët dhe ne, në vend t\'ia mbathmim në shtëpi me fazanë të gjallë, duhet t\'i lëshonim aty dhe pastaj të mundoheshim t\'i vrisnim. Të vrarë ata bëheshin prapë tanët, të gjallë nuk të lejonin t\'i nxirrje! Fazani që shpëtonte, i mbetej gjene atyre të rezervatit. Mëëë-në, gjueti pe lecke!
Xhipi u vu prapë mb\'udhë.
- Po mirë o, pse nuk i vramë që aty te zyrat? - nuku kisha të ndalur unë.
- Nuku lejohet.
- Po sikur t\'i vrasim këtu, kështu siç i kemi, në kafaz?
- Dëmtohet kafazi dhe na venë gjobën, që i kemi vrarë shpendët të pambrojtura. Kur t\'i nxjerrëm nga kafazi e t\'i lëshojmë, pastaj janë rregullat e lojës: ne do përpiqemi për t\'i vrarë, ata do të përpiqen të mbeten gjallë. Kjo është lojë e ndershme. 
Hajde, rregulla, hajde! Hajde, ndershmëri, hajde! Sa bënim ne këto muhabete, na kaloi e na dolli përpara një xhip tjetër, që tërhiqte pas ca lepura, të blerë për t\'u vrarë dhe ata.
- Lepurat kushtojnë më shumë, apo jo Xhani? - e kish radhën Papka.
- Kjo s\' do mend , - ia bëri Xhani. Po shikoni se mos vrisni ndonjë lepur të arratisur, tek u vjen përballë, nëpër ferrat tuaja!
- Pseeeee?! - ia bëmë unë e Papka me një gojë. Nuku lejohet-a? - shtoi më
shumë Papka.
- Sepse, - shpjegoi Xhani me durim, - në regjistrat e rezervatit, ne nuku figurojmë që kemi paguarë për lepura.
Ecmë e ca më thellë, lëshuam fazanët dhe nismë gjuetinë e shpifur: pam e pum! Qëllo Xhani e qëllo Papi! Mora çiften e Papkës dhe qëllova edhe unë nja dy herë, po, me dashje, qëllova lart e nuku vrava asnjë fazan. Xhani vrau disa e tok me Papkën e shpunë numrin e fazanëve të vrarë gjer më shtatë. Fazanët e tjerë kishin shpëtuarë. Ata si duket, rrinin pa lëvizur hiç, na përgjonin fshehur nëpër shkurret e pritnë ashtu, gjersa thyemë qafën ne. Desha ta pyes Xhanin, se ku mund të shkohej gjëkundi, për peshk. Po e dija që do të më tregonte ndonjë vend, ku ti e hedh grepin dhe ca çunakë të stërvitur, vijnë që poshtë me not nën ujë e të varin një koce në majë të grepit. Këto janë lehtësirat! Kështu i kanë ujdisur amerikanët. Ku kanë kohë amerikanët, që ta harxhojnë, gjersa t\'i mbushet mendja peshkut të vijë e të provojë majën e grepit!
Hajde, ç\'qejf do bëjmë këtu në Amerikë, o t\'u mbylltë e mendjes! Hajde, dhjamë që do të vemë, hajde! T\'ëmën, kësaj i thonë jetë, oreee!

----------


## D&G Feminine

Mblidhemi tok e bëhemi thumb!


Pëllumb Kulla

Gjokës i kishin hequr patentën dhe më kërkoi mua ta shpija në restorantin e Kristo Cinit. Tërheq si magnet ai restorant në Nju Xhersi, që çdo të djelë lihet i tëri për shoqatën Shqiptarët e Vërtetë. Këngët aty ndjekin njëra tjetrën e njerëzit i bëjnë veshët pipëz, në ato që dëgjojnë për historinë dhe madhështinë e shqiptarve. Qëngjat vërtiten në hell e rakia vete lumë.
Gjoka nuku mungon asnjë të djelë, po nuku është as i pijes as i të ngrënit. Ballin sot ai e ka lidhur me një shami të kuqe, kurse shqiponja me dy koka i rri mu në çaçkë. Është ulur krah meje e heq e ve kasetat e këngëve, që flasin për dashuri e trimëri. Mustaqet e lyera me vazelinë i llapsin. Mërgimin e kemi lënë në sedilen prapa. I veshur kuq e zi edhe ai. Edhe unë kam një flamurkë të vockël në jakë të zhaqetës.
Nganjëherë them se edhe atdhedashuria të deh më keq pe rakisë 
Për fat të mirë, unë kam shëtitur ca dhe krahasimet di ti bëj. Asgjëkund tjetër shqiptari nuk e ndjen veten të padrojtur, si në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Asgjëkund nuk është më i lirë se këtu. Asnjeri nuku të përbuz, asnjeri nuku të sheh me urrejtje e të thotë: nga na ardhën këta të këtillë! E përseja është e lehtë: që në themele, këta Shtete janë ndërtuarë me të ardhur. Si mund të thotë i ardhuri nga na ardhën?! Çdo i ardhur këtu e ndjen veten në shtëpi.
E sapo që nuku të bie njeri më qafë, ti, si breshka, e nxjerr kokën nga guaska, shikon më të katër anët, trimërohesh dhe u bie të të tëra trumbetave: Heej! Unë jam shqiptar! Gjer tashi mbi këtë botë rrumbullake, nuku është parë racë më e lartë, pe tonës! Nuku gjen këngë më të bukura pe tonave, gjuhë më të ëmbël pe shqipes e nuku ka vend më të bukur se yni!
Edhe pse e qesh Gjokën, kështu më duket edhe mua ai vend! Sa më shumë kohë të kesh pa shkelur në Shqipëri, aq më e bukur është ajo atje. E tërë këtë bukuri, shumëzoje pastaj me numërin e kilometrave të largësisë e do gjesh se sa e bukur është ajo në secilin pe vendeve ku janë ngulur shqiptarët! 
Nën shembullin e ca djemve nga Nikaragua, Gjoka ynë pat montuarë dy a tri altoparlantë të mëdhenj mbi sedilet e pasme dhe lëvizte ditë e natë, nëpër avenynë tone, me xhamet e makinës të hapura. Billdingjet e të dy anëve dëgjonin këngët shqiptare:
Më ka shku mendja me u fejue 
E me marr nji ulqinake
Po ti pëlqente vetëm Gjokës, ai do kish ngritur xhamet e do ta shijonte vetë me zë të ulët, brenda xhipit. Po Gjoka është i sigurtë, që atë këngë vdesin ta dëgjojnë tëra farat e racat, që banojnë a psonisin në avenynë tonë. 
Pastaj nëpër aveny lëvizin dhe nikaraguanët vetë: gjashtë leshzinj trupvegjël, mbi një makinë të hapur me altoparlantë më të mëdhenj se të Gjokës. Ata duken sikur ushqejnë me këngë latine jo vetëm ne, por tërë Amerikën me Kanadanë bashkë:
Oh Seleste de mi vida, oh Seleste de mi amor!
Pa qëllon që Gjoka me xhip ngjitet dhe nikaraguanët me makinë të hapur zbresin. Këmbehen makinat, përzihen kitarat me çiftelitë: duket sikur shqiptarit të këngës, i ka shkuar mendja për tu fejuarë me Selesten. Kitarat harbojnë për hesap tjetër:
Ulqinake de mi vida, oh ulqinake de mi amor 
Një ditë të dy makinat që mbushin me muzikë Norvudin, u përpoqnë me tërsëllëmë. Njerëzit u mblodhnë nga të dy anët e rrugës dhe u bënë gati të shijonin zënkën. Po policia erdhi më parë. Oficeri i dha urdhër të ndalonin këngët. As Gjoka as nikaraguanët nuk i trembeshin dënimit. Më zor kishin të ndalonin këngët. Policët po e vinin re, që secili priste shokun ta mbyllte më parë. Ata të Nikaraguas nuku guxuanë ta vonojnë më tej dhe u dorëzuanë. Tani dëgjohej e vetme kënga shqipe, që ish në mbarim dhe Gjoka e la të mbaronte. Tërë e vunë re krenarinë e shqiptarit. Ca patriotë të tij, që po sodisnin makinat e bëra helaq, trokitnë duart.
- Të lumtë, Gjokë!  thirrën në kor.
Oficeri u tha shoferëve të shkëmbenin sigurimet dhe i provoi për alkol.
Gjoka doli i pastër, por kish faj në të përpjekur, kështu që e qau patentën.
Tashi Gjoka është shtërnguarë të më lutet mua ta shpie në Nju Xhersi në të djelat e shoqatës!
Restorantin e Cinit e gjetmë plot. Kamarjerët meksikanë po afronin një tryezë me rrota, që mbante sipër një çyrek të madh buke, rrethuarë nga gjashtë kupa me kripë.
- Bujrum! - thërriste i zoti i shtëpisë.  Bukë e kripë e zemër!
Mërgimi na la dhe shkoi andej nga vërtiteshin në hell qëngjat që piqeshin.
I veshur ashtu kuqezi mua sepse më dukej se ai qerrata, i përdor ngjyrat si fletëhyrje, ngaqë aty i pëlqejnë më shumë mezetë e Cinit. Me një llaf, është më shumë pijanec se patriot. Ai porosit raki nga ajo më e mira, që Kristo Cini e ka me bollëk. Restoranti i ka ca të shtrenjta çmimet, por ama, nuk ke ku ti dëgjosh tjetër, fjalët e ëmbla që thuhen aty. 
Aty, bre, shpallen ca zbulime, që ti ngrenë njerzve mornicat. Mbi lëkurë po e po, por edhe mbi këmishë, ore! Njerëzit çapëlejnë sytë e habiten, se si shkencëtarët në Shqipëri nuku i bëjnë dot zbulimet e kësaj shoqate. Nuk e kuptojnë se këto bëhen vetëm kur je larg atdheut. Po ishe atje, si bën dot. Mbase është malli, ai që i bën! Po tu a vesh në dyshim e të pyesësh a janë të vërteta, të thonë:
- Le të dalë njeri e të na i kundërshtojë!
Njeri nuku del! Ama, të jenë të vërteta, të falenderosh një mijë herë Zotin,
që ke lindur shqiptar, ja, mos i kem tërë! Në ato biseda mëson historira, që bota lufton të na i fshehë. Aty flitet për Aleksandrin tonë të Madh, për Pirron e legjendave tona, për perandorët që i kemi dhënë Romës, kryeministrat që i rrëfyen udhën Turqisë, për kokat që po i japim Evropës. Aty është thënë që gjysma e gardës së Napoleonit, bëhej nga shqiptarë, që u bënë gjeneralë, u kthyenë në francezë e u humbi fara! 
E çnuku nxjerr e vërteton malli! Vetëm atje në Nju Xhersi zbulohen këto. Në restorantin e Cinit është vërtetuarë, se shqipja është gjuha më e pasur në botë, më e vjedhura, më e vjetra: aty është arritur të thuhet, se ajo është gjuha që folën sefte majmunët e lashtë, sapo nisnë ti ngrenë nga toka putrat e para dhe ti quajnë duar. E thamë: largësia lot rol të madh në këto zbulime! Ja edhe tashi që i tregoj këto, mornicat, varda!
Qerrata i madh Cini, se me mornicat që na ngre shoqata, ai po ngre ujët përpjetë! Në restorantin e tij shiten çadra të kuqe me shqiponja, sandalle me rripa kuqezi, kravata me shqiponjën përmbi lidhkë e çakmakë kuqezinj. Vetë Kristoja është nga jugu, po rri tërë ditën i veshur me brekushe dhe qeleshe të veriut. Përmbi restorant po ngre një hotel me dhjetë kate. Të merr me zor lart në ato hapësira betoni, ku të grin era e të tregon, se që tani ua ka vënë emrat dhomave.
- Ja, -thotë, këtë do ta quaj, Oda e Skëndërbeut. Kjo, që sheh nga deti
është Oda e Mbretëreshës Teuta, kjo e Ali Pashait, kjo tjetra e Lek Dukagjinit
Pastaj të rrëfen në vesh, se do ta lerë listën figurave të shquara gjer te viti 1912. Këta të më vonët mund ti prishin punë. Edhe çmimet nuk do ti verë njëlloj. Se tjetër është, bre, të kalosh një natë në Odën e Ismail Bej Vlorës e tjetër në atë të Karamahmutit! 
Unë i pata rralluar vajtjet në restorantin e Cinit, kur u tha që nuku do pranoheshim në shoqatë, po qe se nuk bënim tatuazh një shqiponjë me dy koka, në dërrasë të gjoksit. Tëmën! U vura në udhëkryq. E dua Shqipërinë, bre, jam krenar që jam shqiptar, por tatuazhin e kam zët. Nuk e duroj dot. Ca rendën me vrap dhe i bënë shqiponjat, por e gjitha pastaj u ndërpre, se kryetari i shoqatës Shqiptarët e Vërtetë, Asimi, vdiq, ja tamam, pe tatuazhit. Te njëra kokë e shqiponjës, lëkura iu mahis, i hipi zjarri e vdiq në dyzetetë orë. U fol se, ja mbi bojën, ja mbi gjilpërën, qe shtrirë dora e ligë. Kristo Cini thotë që qe vepër e armiqve kombëtarë. Asimit të gjorë i bëmë varrim madhështor dhe e futëm në dhe, ashtu, veç me një kokë shqiponje vizatuarë në gjoks. Nuk u arrit të bëhej koka e dytë. Kjo vdekje u bë shkak, që tatuazhet u lanë. 
Pjesa më e bukur e të djelës thirret dënojmë grabitjet e lavdisë shqiptare. Ato të marrin mendjen. Po grabitja e dëshmuar atë ditë, na la pa mend hiç!
Një plak thinjosh me syze, kish gjetur nëpër dokumentet e rrallë të bibliotekave të Nju Jorkut, se Amerikën, e kish zbuluarë një anie levorashe me shqiptarë. Ehu, nja tetë vjet para Kollombit! 
Ne nuku merrnim frymë. Asnjëri nuku guxonte të mbllaçitej.
Thinjoshi na ngjiti në mur ca fotografi vizatimesh me ca lëkurëkuq vendas, që shohin me habi një anie me vela. Mbi dërrasat e faqeve të anies kish shkrime, që i pat prishur uji i kripur i detit, por thinjoshi i shoqatës Shqiptarët e Vërtetë i kish forcuarë cazë me kalem dhe ne u afruamë e pamë shkruar shqip erë e marë. Studjuesi thinjosh, na tregoi se si e kish gjetur vitin e këtyre vizatimeve. Ai tha se ania ish po e mbretëreshës së Spanjës dhe se shqiptarët paskëshin qenë piratë të mesdheut, që mbretëresha i kish falur e i kish marrë në shërbim të saj, pasi qenë shumë të zotë! Mbretëresha paskësh dëgjuar për ta e kish vajtur ti vizitonte në burg. Kur kish dalë nga kaushi i trimave shqiptarë paskësh thënë: 
- Hiquani dhe zinxhirët dhe rojet, se i fyejmë. Kjo racë fisnike është e besës!
Ata do të rrinë vetë në burg, aq sa thotë dënimi. 
Për ta nuku kish më as roja as zinxhirë. Më pas ajo i paske falur. Si mirënjohje
detarët shqiptarë i kishin premtuarë sovranes spanjolle Amerikën! Dhe e zbuluanë. Ehu, shqiptarët ishin në të kthyerë nga Amerika, kur Kollombi me të tijtë u nis drejt saj! Bile ishin këmbyerë rrugës dhe shqiptarët i kishin dhënë Kollombit, duhan që më parë nuk e njihte njeri. Dhe i mësuan se si pihej. Dhe që shqiptarët e Amërikës sot e pijnë duhanin më shumë nga të gjithë, këtë lidhje dëshmon. 
Pastaj Kollombi e kish përvetësuarë zbulimin. Italanët e pabesë vunë tellallët në tërë botën. Ne nuk kemi tellallë. Ne kemi vetëm armiq e ata na e mohuan zbulimin. Tani Amerika nuk ia di për nder shqiptarve. Po e vërteta gollomesh, ish kjo që thosh thinjoshi!
Sa mbaroi ai fjalën, restoranti u tund pe duartrokitjeve. 
- Na e mbush edhe njëherë, këtu! Na sillni të pimë!  u thërrisnin nga qefi kamarierve meksikanë.
- Raki, nga ajo e mira!  kërkonin njerëzit.
- Ah të gjorët ne, që na bien më qafë! Vuaj moj Shqipëri, se kjo botë qenka e padrejtë! 
E njerëzit i pinin kupat me fund dhe i përpiqnin mbi tryezë.
Mërgimi i dëgjonte këto nga larg, që nga vendi ku vërtiteshin qëngjat. U ngrit me gotë në dorë dhe u afrua.
- Ore zotërinj!  tha. - Të tëra këto janë të bukura ti dëgjosh, po a na i
pranojnë shkencëtarët e botës? 
- Po, ama, edhe nuk na i kundërshtojnë!  ia priti thinjoshi.
- I keni botuarë gjëkundi, juve?  nguli këmbë Mërgimi.
- Nuk na i boton njeri!
Mërgimi ia plasi gazit.
- Atëhere nga ta dijë, botë e gjorë?! Se mos ajo vjen në këtë restorant!
Jo vetëm Cinin, po Mërgimi na ofendoi të tërëve. U ndezën gjakrat. 
- Kush e ka sjellë këtë, more!  Nxirre jashtë, të shiturin! Pijanec! Yhaaa!
Një meksikan me shirit kuqezi në krah, erdhi dhe e qiti Mërgimin jashtë.
Pasi dëbuamë Mërgimin, e mori fjalën kryetari i shoqatës e tha se shkencëtarët në Shqipëri e kanë gojën të zënë, ose ngaqë nuk janë të zotë të bëjnë këto zbulime madhore, ose ngaqë paguhen pe të huajve, që të heshtin. U tremben krenarisë, që ndez flakë, historia e nderuarë e shqiptarëve, që nuku ka faqe, saç ka heronj!
E në atë zjarr të shqiptarizmës e djela u mbyll si përherë, me sytë të lagur, me grykën e zënë pe ngashërimit e me këngën, që nis Lalua i madh me fizarmonikë. Ai i rreshton tetë meksikanë para nesh dhe ata këndojnë të vetmen këngë, që dinë me fjalë të kulluara shqipe: 
Po pyet bota për Shqiprinë,
Sa të madhe e ka ushtrinë
E di, bre, që i ka vajtur mirë në mend, qenit, Lalos! Me meksikanë shkon më mirë kënga! Meqë janë të huaj, duket sikur, vërtet, bota i trembet ushtrisë së famshme të shqiptarve! E pyet: sa e madhe është? Demek, sa batalona ka? Tëmën, artisti që është artist, e tregon veten bre, edhe në një restorant të Nju Xhersit!
Hapej atë ditë, sikur do çahej fizarmonika. Ne u vinim pas meksikanëve, dyke pritur, që Lalua ta përsëriste, siç e kish bërë gjithnjë atë shfaqjen e mjeshtërisë: në pjesën e dytë të kësaj këngës sa të madhe e ka ushtërinë, një ndihmës ia lidh Lalos sytë me një shirit kuqezi dhe ai i bie veglës qorrazi, po aq mirë, sa edhe më parë, me sy të hapur. Ne, varda brohorimat! Pastaj një ndihmës tjetër, i hedh përmbi tastjerën e fisarmonikës një flamur të trashë të Shqipërisë. Ia mbulon me flamur të tëra notat, të zeskat dhe të bardhkat, por ai, Lalua i famshmë, vazhdon ti bjerë përmbi flamur! E po, këtu, në këtë pikë të së djelës, edhe dru të jesh, do të të shpëtojnë lotët. 
Mërgimi na priste te makina. Gjoka i ka zët ata që pinë e nuk i foli hiç, por u ul në sedilen përpara, për të përgatitur kasetat me këngët e trimërisë. 
Sa kaluamë tunelin e Linkolnit, sirena e policisë rrugore na hipi përmbi melodinë përmetare dhe na ftoi të hiqemi mënjanë. Nuku po merrja vesh, ku e kisha shkelur. Oficeri e la makinën prapa nesh dhe na erdhi te penxherka.
- Rripin e sigurimit, nuk e keni vënë. Është ligj!  tha dyke më marrë nga
dora patentën.
Unë rripin tim e kisha ngjeshur. Oficeri e kish fjalën për Gjokën.
Gjoka filloi të shfajësohej me një anglishte çalamane. Pastaj e la shpegimin
dhe më kërkoi ta përktheja.
- I thuaj zotni oficerit, se unë kam shumë respekt për ligjet e këtij vendi. Nuk lidhem me rryp, jo për rebelizëm. E kam për traditë kombëtare. 
Oficeri u tregua i durueshëm.
- Prej nga është? - më pyeti.
Ia thashë. 
- Për cilat tradita e ka fjalën?  pyeti shumë i interesuarë oficeri.
- I thuaj zotni oficerit, - me tha Gjoka.  se ndër shekuj askush nuk ka guxue
dhe nuk e ka lidhë dot shqyptarin! Nuk lidhet shqyptari, burra!
- Oho, - i a bëri prapa nesh Mërgimi gati dyke vajtuarë.
Ia përktheva oficerit. ashtu, siç isha vetë i lidhur, edhe pse shqiptar safi.
Zemra po më rrihte me tërsëllëmë, se mos më pyeste pe nga isha. Po oficeri, më mori për taksist, që di shumë gjuhë të huaja, mes tyre dhe atë të Gjokës.
- Përktheja zotnisë, - më tha shumë i mirësjellë oficeri, dyke nxjerrë
bllokun e gjobave,  se këtu kemi një traditë tjetër. Ajo mbron udhëtarët nga vdekja në rrugë dhe ky qëllim i mirë është bërë ligj. Dhe zbatimi i tij është traditë gjithashtu.
I kërkoi Gjokës një kartë njoftimi dhe pasi ky ia dha, nisi ti mbushte fletën
e gjobës dyke murmuruarë nëpër dhëmbë: - Kemi dhe traditë që gjobisim!
- More ky paska luejtë mendsh!  ia bëri Gjoka dyke u kthyerë për ndihmë nga ne. A është në vete, ky zotni? A i a ka tregue ndokush se çjanë shqyptarët! Ky oficer qenka pa kulturë fare! Jena shqyptarë, or ti! Këtu në Amerikë, ka nga e tanë bota. Ata lidhen kollaj e ky thotë, se po na lidh edhe na!
More, se më bëhej të përktheja! Kisha dëgjuarë që Gjoka qe pykë 
- I thuej zotni oficerit, - vazhdonte Gjoka, - le të gjobisi sa të dojë! Fjalën
që na kanë lënë të parët, mos me u lidhë kurrë nga i hueji, unë do ta kem kryeporosi. Dhe do tu a le amanet fëmijëve!
- Ohoooo, - u dëgjua Mërgimi, më i lodhur se kurrë.  Të gjorët fëmijë!
Oficeri nuk e kërkoi përkthimin, por i dha Gjokës një gjobë pesëdhjetë dollarëshe. Miku ynë e mori me atë kënaqësi, siç e marrin trimat, plumbin ballit! Po unë shqeva sytë, kur oficeri paskësh prerë dyzet dollarë gjobë edhe për mua!
- Kështu do ti shtrëngosh pasagjerët të venë rripin!  më tha dyke më 
nderuarë.
Lamë Gjokën para shtëpisë së tij e Mërgimi ia shkrepi gazit.
- Mos i a verë re, Peço! Nuk e pe që ishte i dehur?
Për vete Mërgimi të mbyste me avuj rakie, por qeshte derri i derrit me kërkërimë e në mes të të qeshurave, ia bënte:
- Nuk është lidhur kurrë shqyptari! Kurrë?!.. Oj, ojtë lidhur që e kanë bërë shqiptarin!

----------


## D&G Feminine

U lidh Papi!


Pëllumb Kulla

Fejesën me një amerikan Roza e dëshironte edhe për një shkak të natyrshmë: i kish mbushur e kaluarë ditët. Po më shumë, Roza e kërkonte dhe për inat të atyre djemve, aty në Shqipëri, që i kishin shkuarë pranë e nuku kishin ndaluarë te hiret e saj. Kështu, një fejesë në Amerikë, për Rozkën tonë, sillte një fitore me shumë kënaqësira.
Koha po rend një çikë si shpejt për Rozën dhe sikur t’i dilte një fat i bardhë, sa nuk është vonë! Roza i dhimbsej gruas sime, por nuk e ndihmonte dot. Ime shoqe do kish mbetur vetë pa e prerë bishtin, sikur unë, para njëzeteca vjetësh, të mos kisha vajtur në atë dasmën në Gollokamje e sikur të mos ishte organizuarë ai vallzimi “kush ka shaminë, ia jep kavalierit e i merr damën” Ia dhashë shaminë kavalierit të Rezartës, i mora damën, kërcyemë me të e u lidhmë! Ajo ditë hyri në historinë e familjes sonë. Veç, kur mërzitem me Rezin, them më mirë të kisha mbajtur shaminë!
Rezi nuku gjen dot ilaç për shoqen e saj. Gruaja ime nuk e njeh artin e mblesërisë amerikane se, në radhë të parë, nuku njeh amerikanë të pamartuarë, e në radhë të dytë, se nuku njeh amerikanë fare. Ka vite që ime shoqe thotë, që do ish mirë që ta bënim Rozën për Papin, por kishim frikë, se kjo do të ishte shumë e rëndë për Rozën, se Papi qe shqiptar, e kjo e zbriste atypëraty në fund të listës së kandidatëve: çupa i urren shqiptarët. 
Ama, kur mos i kem tërë, Roza do gjente te Përparimi një burrë ideal. Papi s’ia prish qefin njeriu, pale gruas së tij!
Sa herë vjen për vizitë Roza, Papi e nuhat e vjen dhe ai. Të rralla janë kornizat e dyerve në Nju Jork, ku Papi nuk duhet të ulë kokën. Merre me mënd në dhomën tonë të pritjes! Ama, sapo është brenda, ngre kokën, sytë i ka drejt e te Roza. Po si s’gjeti një llaf tjetër, kusuremadhi, por bëri pesë vjet, që sa herë i jep dorën Rozës, i thotë:
- Ua! Ç’koinçidencë!
- Po mjaft, o Papi, - i thotë mënjanë e kushërira, Rezi. Nuk di të thuash llaf tjetër? Thuaj “sa mirë të gjeta dhe ty këtu, moj Rozë!”, apo “e bukur kjo: sa herë vjen ti, vij dhe unë!”.
Po Papit ato i duken shumë banale dhe kur e ndërron donjëherë e ndërron me ca shprehje më pe protokolli: “ec e mos beso telepatinë!” Ose: “ua ç’surprizë e papritur!” Shkurt, edhe pa e kuptuarë mirë, ai në shprehjen e tij, ia ka enda ta ketë një fjalë të huaj dhe me të i shfaqet Rozës si një fshatar, që mes shajakëve, ka vënë nën mjekër, një papijon!
Roza është nga ato lloje çupash, që të etura për të kapërcyerë në shkallën e fejesës, rastin më të vagëllyerë për lidhje me ndonjë djalë, e quajnë të mbaruarë. E që kur e kemi këtu në Amerikë e kemi vënë re Rozën, që vjen me kutira çokollatash nga ato më të mirat dhe po nga ajo çantë nxjerr edhe një tortë e thotë me buzët vesh më vesh:
- I solla të më uroni, se jam fejuarë!
Sulet Rezi ta puthë e pastaj e puthim dhe ne të tjerët e dyke ngrënë çokollatat e tortën, dëgjojmë Rozën të na tregojë për dhëndrin:
- Merret me financat. Henri, e quajnë. Me origjinë, nga i ati është gjerman, po mamanë e ka irlandeze. Është katër gisht më i gjatë se unë. “Uau! Ti nuku ngjan fare si shqiptarkë”, më tha. “Unë të kujtoja ruse”. Ama kish kohë që po më vërtitej. Juve jua tregova të parëve, tani do ta dërgoj lajmin në Shqipëri.
E ne presim të na sjellë për vizitë të fejuarin e ajo, jo vetëm që nuku e sjell, po nis e flet gjithnjë pak e më pak, për atë gjermanoirlandezin e saj. Aq sa avash-avash, ne me zë më të unjur e pastaj me më të lartë, fillojmë e urojmë nga e para, hapur, sikur nuku ka ndodhur gjë: “Hajde, me një fat të mirë tashi!” E Roza qesh, e pranon urimin dhe thotë: “Eh, si të jetë shkrojtur tashi. Ku i dihet?!”
Sa kohë që banonte afër nesh, na e kish bërë nja tri herë këtë shfaqje. Edhe tashi që është zhvendosur në Astoria, këtë punë po na bën. T’i kemi ngrënë Rozës, kur mos i kem tërë, pesë torta gjer tashi! Papka, që e do dhe vdes për Rozën, ka qenë dhe ai në tri torta. I ha me buzë plasur, se sheh që vetëm sëra e tij nuku po vjen.
Ia thashë sime shoqeje, me myk të sëpatës një ditë:
- Do t’i thuash të na lerë rehat me këto fejesat e papjekura, që nxiton t’i pjekë vetëm për ne?! Nuku pret dot ajo, tyryfyçka, sa të mbarojnë pyetkat, hetimet, prerjet, matjet, që ka fejesa para se të bëhet?!.. Oj, budallaçkë e derrit! Sa herë ndonjë e pyet për orën, ajo mendon se ai ia ka vënë synë e rend në ëmbëltore të na blerë tortat! Po na sëmur me atë të sheqerit! Leri pordhët, i thuaj e merr Papkën, se më të mirë pe tij, nuku gjen!
I vjen zor mo, edhe gruas time të shkretë. Akoma ka fuqi e varfëra, të gëzohet e të lumtërojë në çdo fejesë të re të Rozës dhe t’i hidhet në qafë asaj.
- Uaa! Mrekulli, moj Rozkë! Pandaj të paska rënë ky nur kaq i bukur, me?!
Ama ka kohë që ime shoqe nuk i thotë më të na e sjellë të fejuarin në shtëpi, se e di që ai i fejuar nuku do vijë kurrë.
I thashë një ditë Papit:
- E do Rozën?
- E dua.
- E do akoma?
- Akoma e dua. Fejesat e saj nuku më trembin më. Ia kuptoj brengën, të gjorës. Ah, po është e mirë, bre, Peçkë! Do ta mbaj në pëllëmbë të dorës, o kur mos i kem tërë!
Dridhesh nga emocionet i gjori Papkë. Po unë, për ca gjëra jam i shkathtë.
- Këtë të dielë, merre në makinë, ta shpjesh në shtëpi dhe thuaja!
- Ashtu ta bëjmë, thua?
- Nuku kemi pse të presim më! Të dielën është dita jonë e madhe!
Vjen Papka të dielën i veshur e i ngjeshur me një kostum nga ata të Bllumingdellit. Mbante era livando e qe i mbërthyerë gjer më majë. Ish bërë gati të thosh “ua, ç’surprizë e papritur”, po Roza nuku kish ardhur akoma. Ia bëmë me shëndet kostumin dhe po prisnim Rozën. Kur, ç’të shohim? Ajo na erdhi gjene me tortë dhe me çokollata! Xheç i futa një të sharë, po gruaja m’u lut e më mbajti në fre.
Ama kur erdhi sëra e urimeve, nuk m’u durua dhe ia mbajta drejt e në ballë: nuk i thashë as “qoftë e hairit këtë radhë”, as “të trashëgohesh”, po mora një qoshkë torte për urim dhe i thashë:
- Hajde, me një fat të mirë, këtej e tutje!
Ime shoqe ma shkeli buzën e tmerruarë, po Roza bëri sikur nuk e kuptoi.
Roza po tregonte që këtë herë na e kish mbajtur fshehtë, sa të mbaronte kjo punë. Një muaj e gjysmë, nuk i kish thënë asnjeriu, që të siguroheshe mirë. Ky paske qënë italan me origjinë, po paskej lindur këtu, me mama polake. Djali u quake Çarls, por në mes italianve, i thërresin Karlo. Sot prindërit e djalit e kishin marrë Rozën në kishë dhe ua kishin prezantuarë rrethit të tyre, si nusen e Karlos. Të gjithë, sa s’po e përpinin me sy, e po mos ua kish thënë mamaja e djalit, nuku do ta kishin besuarë kurrë që Roza ish shqiptare!
Roza fluturonte, Papka me kostum të ri, po hiqte grahmat e fundit! Hiqte i gjori dhe si i gjatë që është psherëtima bënte goxha rrugë, që t’i dilte nga fundi i shpirtit. I bëra shënjë Papkës të dilnim nga dhoma tjetër. E lamë Rozën t’i tregonte sime shoqeje, se si e kishin ftuarë për drekë, si i kishin thënë disa herë që fare, fare, fare, nuku ngjante si shqiptarkë dhe se si në shtator kishin vendosur për dasmën, se ai qënkej djalë i vetëm dhe pleqtë ishin lodhur dyke pritur...
Me këto llafe që po shuheshin prapa shpatullave të tij, Papi tërhoqi derën pas vetes e m’u shtri meit, drejt e në krevat. Megjithë kostumnë e Bllumingdellit!
- Ujë - tha, - se po më bije të fiktë!
I solla ujë, i laga ballin. E mori veten po ashtu, i pikëlluarë, nuku gjente ngushëllim.
- Ua, sa isha përgatitur, unë i ziu! Më iku nata pa gjumë dyke menduarë të sotmen. Ah, bre, pafati nuku bëhet me fat! Do kishim krijuarë një familje të qetë. Puna e dokumentave të mia, do qe përfunduarë... Ai miku im italan, Xhani, më tha do m’i mbushte ai formularët...
- Ngreu, - i thashë i vendosur. Ngrehu, se do zhubrosësh kostumin!
- E ç’ta dua më?! - tha i gjori.
- Ngrehu, - ngula këmbë unë, me një nga ato shkëndijat e gjenive, që më shkrepin në tru njëherë në shtatëdhjetepesë vjet. Ti sonte, Rozën, merre me makinë, për ta shpënë në shtëpi. Rrugës, thuaja!
- Çfarë t’i them mo?!
- Të fejoheni. Propozoi për fejesë.
Papi më pa, siç shohim të lojturin nga mentë.
- Je në vete! Nuk e dëgjove?! - ma bëri. Nuk i kam thënë gjer tashi asnjë llaf. Tashi që ajo e përfundoi me atë Karlon e që kanë caktuar dasmën në shtator... Puh, Ti, Peço, je i lënë!
Unë, një ta mbërthyerë Papkën nga jaka e Bllumingdellit e një ta ngritur më bythë, në krevat!
- Bëj kështu si them unë! Dëgjomë njëherëzë! - e shkunda.
- Nuku mundem, bre! Nuk e dëgjove ti, ajo...
- Opo lere se ç’thotë ajo! Ti sot do t’i shfaqësh dashurinë. Dashurinë për Rozën, e ke të vjetër, apo na ke gënjyerë?
- E kam bre, kur mos i kem tërë! Si, o, ju gënjekam juve?! Po unë ty e Rezin ju kam këtu. Nuk e heq mëndjen pe Rozës, që më ora tetë të mbrëmjes, të 3 prillit ‘94! Gjen sot në Amerikë dashuri më të vjetër se kjo?!
E tunda dhe e shkunda të gjorin Papkë. Dy herë ma dha fjalën, dy herë ma ktheu. Më në fund sikur u kandis dhe e ftoi çupën në veturë, që ta shpinte në shtëpi. Po aq i emocionuarë ish, sa dukej se kish qejf që ajo të mos pranonte.
Ajo pranoi. Rrëzëllente e tëra. Na tundi doçkën e lumtur dhe na tha një “çiao” që nuk na e kish thënë kurrë ndonjëherë. Papka, me duar të dredhura për pasagjerkën e shtrenjtë, ia kuptosi derën, që mos i hapej rrugës dhe qarkoi me vrap te ana e shoferit. Është aqë i gjatë, kusuremadhi, sa që e tërheq sediljen e tij, prapa, gjer aty ku nuku mban. E vetë duket si pasagjer, kurse makina duket sikur lëviz pa shofer.
Makina shfryu dhe u nis. Pas dy orësh, xërrr, telefoni! Papka!
- Peço, mbaroi ajo punë! U fejuamë... Unë edhe Rozka, sonte, u fejuamë! Ia thashë. E di se ku ja thashë? Mu mbi Kuinsboro brixh! Në kat të sipërm të urës, në të zbritur. Pranovi...
Papka merrte frymë me zor nga lumturia.
- Po kam që më tre prill të ‘94, ora tetë, bre, që po vuaj! Po ti Peço, je gjeni. Gjeni o gjeni, po kush t’i di vlerat! Po si, bre, kur i kisha humbur shpresat...
Edhe unë isha i trazuarë. Thirra time shoqe dhe i thashë lajmin e ri. Ajo mbeti me gojë hapur.
- Ma jep cazë Rozkën, ta uroj tamam, - i thashë Papit.
Papi la telefonin dhe shkoi të thërriste Rozën. U kthye:
- Rozka kërkon ndjesë, po nuku vjen dot... Qan pa pushim.
- Mirë, thirre t’i flasë Rezarta!
- Nuku do, as për Rezartën. Po kullon nga lotët e gjora. Ca e ca lumturinë e kanë me të qarë, ore!.. Në shtator kemi dasmën. E vendosmë. Peço, ore, ta ka thënë njeri që je gjeni-o?...

----------


## D&G Feminine

Rrëfenja e njëzeteshtatë :macka: etë të vërteta dhe jetë të vërtetuara

Përjetime dhe portrete shqiptarësh në mërgim


Pëllumb Kulla

Nuk gjejnë pushim vulat në Shqipëri! Bjerë e kërcit, mbi dokumente që paguhen kripur: bamp, mbi çertifikata, bump, mbi raporte mjekësh, bamp, mbi pasaporta, bump, mbi vendime gjyqi, bamp, mbi diploma, bump, mbi vërtetime përndjekjesh! Të vjen keq, bre, për tërë ata, që vite me radhë, kanë shtrydhur trutë mbi provime. Të këputet shpirti, për tërë ata, që kanë vojtur prapa hekurave të burgut. Bile, ca e ca, me oreks më të madh, kanë dhe dipllomë dhe vërtetime që kanë qenë tridhjetë vjet në burg. E nuk e kanë llogaritur hiç se nuk u dalin vjetët. Sikur e kanë bërë shkollën pa shkëputje nga burgu, o në p të sëmës! Të huajtë, që presin shqiptarë, tashi e kanë mendjen top, se vendi ynë i bekuarë, banorët mbi tridhjetë vjeç i ka me universitet, kurse çka mbi dyzet vjet e përpjetë, i ka të tërë të kalbur nëpër burgjet e komunizmit!
Vetëm për Ziken kushedi sa vula janë ngjeshur përmbi shkresa!.. 
Që kur erdhi këtu, Zikja erdhi i gënjeshtërt! Kish akoma në vesh këngët e dasmës me Milkën, kur i qe bashkuarë grupit të një këngëtari tjetër, që po gatitej të hidhej në Amerikë. Nuk e sjell dot në hatër tashi, se cili këngëtar ish ky, që shqiptarët e mërguarë, mezi po prisnin. Ai do të këndonte, kurse Zikja me dy të tjerë, prapa tij, do bënin la-la-la, vënde-vënde, në mes të këngës. E tërë kënga ish e bërë mbi shirit dhe do buçiste për bukuri, daç të ishin prapa këngëtarit orkestra me ata të la-la-lasë, daç të mos ishin! Të tërë orkestrantët bënin sikur u frynin veglave. Ca prej tyre i shikonin për herë të parë veglat që kishin nëpër duar e bile në fillim mezi e gjetën se nga tu frynin. 
Nuk i dilnin paratë, pa edhe Milkën, do ta kish marrë Zikja në atë grup. Edhe ata dy të tjerët, që bënin la-la-la, si Zikja, për të zënë një vend në këtë grup muzikantësh që nisej për Nju Jork, kishin paguarë goxha para. Ai që bënte la-la-la, më të djathtë të Zikes, vinte të kërkonte gjurmët e gjyshit. Ai tjetri, nga Veriu, kish hyrë në treshen e la-la-lave, meqë e ndiqte policia. Pat bërë një gjakmarrje ai. E kish goditur, por veç sa e pat plagosur hasmin. E kërkonin në Shqipëri, po aha! Do bënte la-la-la, sa të mbaronte shfaqjet e pastaj do të çalltiste të gjente anën për të bërë dokumentet e qëndrimit.
Këtë do bënte edhe Zikja, po ndryshe nga të tjerët, ai e kish mëndjen e fjetur, se kish Nikollaqin, kushuri i parë nga nëna, që mbante hapur një restorant me kuzhinë italane, në Bruklin. Nikollaqi edhe gruanë e kish italane. Silvia ish pesë vjet më e moshuarë pe Nikollaqit. Ish zonjë grua, pak harraqe, po me zemrën flori. Ajo rrinte shtrirë tërë ditën, dyke lexuarë libra dhe bënte pushim vetëm kur kish për të lexuarë ndonjë gazetë. Nuku kishin patur fëmijë për faj të Silvias, por Nikollaqi e kish marrë mbi vete përgjegjësinë dhe kjo ia kish shtuarë italankës dashurinë. 
Siç kish Ziken, Nikollaqi numëronte një bataljon me kushurinj. Por ky shoku im kish meritën, që zbarkoi i pari në restorantin Aroma. Më vonë erdhë një nga një e dy e nga tre, edhe të tjerët. Dhe iu ngjitnë Nikollaqit, siç mblidhen bletët xhumbë, në cung të qershisë. Nikollaqi qe i mençmë, se me buzë të qeshur, i largoi të tërë e mbajti vetëm të parin, Ziken, që ata të mos thoshin dot, se kushuriri i vjetër nuku pyeste për rrënjët e tij. I dha Zikes një zgëq për të fjetur, aty në restorant, e vuri të lajë pjata dhe kjo qe e pyetura për rrënjët.
Këtu fillon zinxhiri i përpjekjeve për të lidhur me ligj kapistrën e Zikes në hallkat e Amerikës. Po edhe pse më i vjetër edhe më i hershëm, se mos i jepte dot udhë Nikollaqi! Pajtuanë avokatë, vërtit andej, vërtit këtej, aha! Njëri pe avokatëve e këshilloi kushon e vjetër të thosh, se i duhej një kuzhinjer gjellësh etnike, nga viset arbërore, fjala vjen, një usta i piperkave të mbushura, apo i kungulleshkave me kos. Ashtu e bënë kërkesën. Për këtë, vuuu, Zikes nga Shqipëria, i erdhën dhjetëra dekorime, diplloma e çertifikata të fituara në panaire kombëtare. Të tëra me vula pe vërteti! I sollën avokatit edhe një gazetë, me një alamet kritike kundër Ministrisë të Turizmit, që paskësh lejuar largimin jashtë kufijve të një kuzhinjeri, që ish një nga vlerat e rralla të mbetura atij kombi, pas përmbysjeve të mëdha Nuk ia pranuanë, se restoranti më parë, duhej ta kish afishuarë kërkesën nëpër gazeta. E kundërshtoi vendimin avokati, por autoritetet e emigracionit nuku hanin pykë. Si duket, ata ia kishin vënë kryqin pronarit të Aromës, se ky, fakiri, pat harruarë, që Ziken ua pat kërkuar njëherë edhe si pjatalarës! 
Edhe Silvia pati një shkrep drite në mendjen e saj të shashërdisur dhe tha, se meqë nuku kishin fëmijë, ta bënin Ziken bir për shpirt. Miqtë i çkëshilluanë menjëherë: ata që birësoheshin, duhet të ishin ose bebe, ose të posangritur më këmbë. E nga këto cilësi, Zikja kish vetëm të dytën, por edhe kjo kish ndodhur dyzet vjet më parë.
Ndërkaqë, kushurinjtë e tjerë, kush me llotari, kush me ndihma të mënçura, ishin pajisur me dokumente dhe kishin sjellë familjet, mirë e bukur. Kjo e bënte të vuajë Ziken. Po ama, ca më tepër e bënte të vuajë Nikollaqin. Kish sedër, bre! 
- Çthua ti, Nikollaq - e pleqësoi një mëngjes Zikja, që çdo ditë mendonte nga një plan të ri. - Sikur ta provojmë, të martohem me tëtë shoqe, zonjën Silvia? 
Ky plan e gjeti kushon e vjetër të ngrohur. Nikollaqi e kish marrë sakaqë për zemër këtë udhë të re dhe thirri Silvian.
Përse duhet ta bëjmë këtë?  kish pyetur Silvia dyke thyerë fletën e librit që
kish në dorë.
Për Ziken, moj e ëmbla ime! Ti do ndahesh me mua e pas ca kohësh do
martohesh me të. Ai kështu fiton dokumentet amerikanë!
Zonja kish rënë në mendime, sa ç mund të bjerë në to, një e rrjedhur. I shoqi ia shpjegoi, se kjo ide ish e Zikes, por këto dhelpërira nuku do ndryshonin asgjë. Veprimet do të ishin veç formale e martesa me Ziken do të qe vetëm në letër. Silvia në fillim, kish pyetur kush qe ky, Zikja, pastaj qe habitur, që ai nuku kish akoma dokumente. I kishin ndritur sytë pe dhelpre, plakës e kish rënë dakord menjëherë për martesë.
Po, ia ke bërë të qartë Zikes, që unë nuku bëj fëmijë?  kish pyetur tërë merak
zonja.
Është martesë në letër, shpirt!
As në letër nuku bëj fëmijë, unë! - paskësh thënë ajo.
Nikollaqi kish ngritur sytë nga qielli e ia shpegoi edhe një herë.
Kështu u bë. Tërë përçapjet e gjykatësit për të bindur çiftin e thinjoshëve, të
mos e shqelmonin martesën e vjetër, kishin vajtur kot. U divorcuanë. Në krye të gjashtë muajve, pastaj, gruaja kish njoftuarë, se do martohej me një mik të sajin, njëzetetetë vjet më të ri. Martesa me Ziken u bë ca më me zor, por edhe kjo u arrit. Punë goxha e fisme! Pleqtë vazhdonin e flinin tok në krevatin e tyre me dru qershie, teksa Zikja, mblidhej në zgëqin, në cep të restorantit, duke lumturuarë, se pjesa e parë e planit kish vajtur vaj, tashi fillonte e dyta dhe Milka nuku do vononte të linte Beratin e ti bashkohej të shoqit, në Bruklin.
Dhe ndodhi tamam kështu. Nikollaqi, beqar në letër, bëri një udhëtim prekës në mëmëdhe.
Përveç shpluhurosjes së kujtimeve, Nikollaqi thosh lart e poshtë, se pat ardhur në atdhe të gjente një nuse. E ndiente veten akoma të ri, gjashtëdhjetë e gjashtë vjet, lule e pjekurisë dhe desh një grua nga vendi i tij i dashur. Nuku qe e domosdoshme, që ajo të ish fare e pamartuarë, se ai vetë, përshembull, e pat provuarë martesën me një italankë, por nuk e pat arritur dot lumturinë. Më pas, ai rrëfeu, se e kish gjetur njeriun, që kërkonte: një femër nga Berati, me një emër pe qumështi, Milkë. Ajo sapo qe divorcuarë nga një maskara, që e paskësh lënë, akoma pa larë çarçafët e parë të dasmës dhe kish ikur nga sytë këmbët! Po edhe kur po nxirrte dokumentet për martesën, Nikollaqit vazhduanë tia merrnin firomën kandidatkat. E mbytnë! Hoteli nuku gjente rehat nga femrat. Të reja, të vjetra, të holla, të trasha. Bile, të trasha kish më shumë, se thoshin që kishin tipare më amerikane. Hoteli kundërmonte nga tërë kremrat e tezgave të Evropës.
Jo, jo. Nikollaqi mbeti te ajo, që i kish vënë syrin, te Milka. Erdhi sëra e vulave. Këto zgjatën ca: më pak nga Shqipëria e më shumë nga Amerika, por, vulat e bënë punën dhe atje dhe këtu! Kushoja i vjetër zbriti edhe një herë të dytë në Shqipëri për të marrë me vete Milkën, që tia sillte Zikes, që po e priste me drithërimë.
Atë ditë që do zbrisnin në Kennedi, unë e Zikja shkuamë me limuzinë, që të merrnim për në aeroport edhe zonjën Silvia. Ajo na dolli me libër në dorë. Nuk e njohu prapë Ziken dhe ky e shfajësoi, se nuku qenë parë, që kur kishin vënë kurrorë. E muarmë zonjën e nxituamë, se mos na dilnin më parë pasagjerët. 
Zikja i shkretë qau disa herë. Dhe në sallë lëvrinte i tëri nga padurimi. Aeroplani nuku po vinte. Kishim frikë mos na rraskapitej Silvia, por ajo nuku i ndante sytë nga libri dhe dukej në formë të mirë. Plaka kërceu e gëzuarë, kur u njoftua se aeropllani kish zënë dhe. Fytyra i ndriste.
Me cilin nga juve jam martuarë, se ju ngatërroj?  na pyeti e gjora.
- Me Ziken, - u hoqa mënjanë unë.
Me mua  ia bëri Zikja.
Hajde, të të uroj, - shfryu me kënaqësi gruaja dhe e përqafoi. Pastaj ngriti
gishtin e madh kas përpjetë, ia shkeli syrin Zikes dhe i tha: - Bingo! Ia hodhmë Presidentit të Shteteve të Bashkuara! 
Atëças dolli Nikollaqi me Milkën duke shtyrë karrocën me plaçka. Përqafime, të
puthura, lotë. Pleqtë ishin më të mallosur, oreee! Ashtu, grup, unë u bëra ca fotografi dhe prapa aparatit qeshja me vete, ngaqë nuk e përmblidhja dot, se çfarë binin tashi njëri me tjetrin, ata katër njerëz, që unë u hidhja përsipër me aparat plluska drite dhe pas pak do flinin me njëri tjetrin siç duhej e jo si thoshin vulat. 
Kjo histori mbaroi mirë e bukur kështu, kur, pas ca javësh, më vjen Zike gomari, e ma plas, si hiçmosgjë:
Peço, vuajtkat e dymbëdhjetë vjetëve nuku paskan qenë gjë hiç! Ai kushuriri
im, po lëpin buzët për time shoqe. Do tia gjej anën e do ta vras!...
Kundërmonte alkol! Tëmën! Ke parë ti?! E kish nga malli a nga ndarja e
gjatë, një Zot e dinte!
E zura nga supet dhe e shkunda.
- Mblidhe veten, hajvan!  i thashë.  Mos bëj marrëzira, se të vraç një njeri, të venë në karrige, këta!
- Nuku pyes për karrige!  ia bëri ai, dyke fshirë qurret me kurriz të dorës.
- Është elektrike ore, pa për karrige nuku pyet asnjëri pe neve! Edhe këtu, nuku pritet korrenti kurrë, de!
Pastaj mu kujtua dhe i ulërita:
Po si do ta vraç, mor tu mbylltë e mëndjes! Edhe sikur të mos ishte dyshim
pe budallai ky i yti, ti nuku ke të drejtë! Milkën, Nikollaqi e ka grua me kurrorë!
Me këtë sikur ia preva vrullin dhe mëndjeshkrepjet pe kukumjaçke. Po ai u hodh i
egërsuarë më shumë e tha:
Ashtu?! E po atëhere mbaroi ajo punë! E vrava! E kam më kollaj ta ze në
krevat me Silvian! Dhe Silvian, me kurrorë e kam unë!
Tërë këto kohë ia kam patur frikën, hajvanit. Mezi e binda, që me marifet të largohej nga restoranti e të vinte me banim këtej, afër meje, gjersa të vijë koha të divorcohen e të marrë prapë secili gruan e tij! Kohëra të ngatërruara!..

----------


## [Perla]

Pa e kryer akoma mirë ciklin e qarkullimit për tek lexuesi, romani Vdekja e Enver Hoxhës po komentohet si një kulm grotesk rrëfimi për ngjarje tragjikomike në Shqipëri, pas 11 prillit të vitit 1985. Më ka shkaktuar kënaqësi të madhe shkrimi i këtij libri. Kam dashur që kjo të jetë një dëshmi në të cilën sdoja të ndërhyja. Prandaj si vura titullin vdekja e diktatorit, vdekja e kriminelit apo vdekja e të pabesit, tha dje autori, Pëllumb Kulla, në paraqitjen e romanit në Tiranë

I burgosuri në birucë nuk orientohej dot, se kur mund të ishte mesi i ditës, kur radioja do të ndërpriste muzikën funebër dhe do të njoftonte, se cili ish ai që pat vdekur. Po, nga ca urdhëra të shkëputur të rojave, e kuptoi se ai çast duhej të ishte i afërt. I nxori këmbët nga uji, i mblodhi mbi karrige dhe mprehu dëgjimin.

Shokët duhet të ishin mbledhur nën altoparlantët. Kujtimi e merrte me mend se sa kureshtarë ishin bërë dhe ata.

Muzika u ndërpre.

Pjesa muzikore nuk mbaroi, ajo u ndërpre. U këput.
Shurdhëria ishte bërë e bukur.
- Ju flet Tirana! Po japim emisionin e lajmeve. Komunikatë e Komitetit Qendror...
Njeriu në birucën me ujë nuk po merrte frymë. Ai mezi po priste të mbaronte lista e atyre organizmave, që për të dhënë komunikatën, rreshtoheshin me Komitetin Qendror.
- Me pikëllim të thellë, njoftojmë, se, sot, duke u gdhirë njëmbëdhjetë prill, njëmijë e nëntëqind e tetëdhjetepesë, pas një sëmundjeje të rëndë, vdiq biri i lavdishëm i popullit tonë, shoku Enver Hoxha...

Kujtimit iu errën sytë, lëshoi këmbët në ujin e birucës dhe u mbajt me të dy duart pas karriges prej hekuri për të mos u plandosur në dyshemenë e përmbytur.

Komunikata vazhdonte por i burgosur nuk po e dëgjonte më.

U zbulua enigma: kishte vdekur Enver Hoxha!
Kujtim Gjyzari nisi të qajë në heshtje. Dhe qau kështu për një kohë të gjatë. Mbase një orë. Mbase dy. Solli ndërmend babanë, nënën. Të dy ata kishin vdekur në burg. Pastaj kujtoi të tjerë, që patën vdekur në burg e që tok me prindërit e tij do të deshte ti kishte këtu në këto çaste, kur në jetët njerëzore hiqen vija të trasha kufijsh kohorë. Kujtoi Bestar Melon. Kujtoi Gavrosh Shqerrën.... Kish shumë për të kujtuar dhe përfytyrimet e tyre, si shkëmbinj me rropamë, binin në pusin e madh të lotëve dhe shkaktonin dallgët që vërshonin e ngjanin sikur do të rrisnin ujin që mbulonte birucën.

Pastaj ai kujtoi dhe një njeri tjetër. Në hutimin fillestar e pat harruar, që ta bashkonte me listën e të parëve. Solli në kujtesë një djalë të dashur, gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjeçar, një qenie të brishtë, që, në çastin kur pat lindur, askush nuk pat mundur tia parathoshte, se po lindte për një jetë të gjatë burgu. Burg pa i bërë keq askujt. E pa i bërë askujt as mirë. Thjesht ai nuk pati kohë të bënte asgjë. Ai, thjesht, kish gjalluar, si gjallojnë ca insekte që i shohim kur heqim një bllok betoni, a një tra hekuri, të lënë në një vend, që kushedi se kur.

Mbyturazi, Kujtimi e ndjente se sot mund të quhej dita që i kishin hequr trarin, një tra të mbetur mbi të, shumë, shumë gjatë. Por kjo tani nuk e gëzonte aspak. Pas komunikatës, ai ndjeu trishtimin më të madh që pat ndjerë ndonjëherë dhe pusi i lotëve të tij dukej tani si i pashterrshëm. Ai e pranonte mundësinë, që në mos të nesërmen, pas një muaji, pas një viti, pas dy, do ta lëshonin, por nuk e kuptonte dot përse nuk gëzohej. Ai kish pritur vite me radhë ta lironin e tani me gojë të hidhur po vinte re se, pritjet për lirinë kishin qenë më të bukura se vetë liria. Tani, pritja çuditërisht kish humbur bukurinë.

Kujtimi u tmerrua kur e kuptoi se ai nuk e desh më lirinë aq sa e kish dashur vite më parë, aq sa e kish dashur dje, aq sa e kish dashur para ca orësh, kur priste të merrte vesh se cilin përcillte kjo muzikë. Ai kish frikë të dilte. Mamaja nuk ishte më. Babai gjithashtu. Motrat vuanin dënimin dhe ato. Vëllezërit... Bëheshin mbi tridhjetë vitet që ai nuk dinte në cilin cep të botës u rrahin barqet atyre. Ai nuk kishte më njeri jashtë mureve të burgut. Pastaj, ai kishte frikë të ecte vetëm. Ai u trembej njerëzve.

Dhe, e ndiente veten të vrarë, të pushkatuar, njësoj si Gavroshi, si Bestari... Veçse ky i pushkatuar kish mbetur i rrëzuar, por i gjallë. Ish nga ata të pushkatuarit që marrin frymë në fund të gropës, që nuk i ka prekur asnjë nga plumbat, por ndjejnë sipër një mal me kufoma.

Pas disa orësh ai vuri re se muzika kishte rifilluar. As muzika nuk ishte e bukur sa kishte qenë aty më parë, gjatë tërë asaj paradite.

Në birucë u fut polici që i solli bukën. Polici nuk ishte arrogant si herët e tjera. Ishte i heshtur dhe, nga ca lëvizje të pakontrolluara, dukej që ish bërë edhe i sjellshëm.

Më pas, për habinë e Kujtimit, uji i birucës kish shterrur. Me sa dukej kishin hapur saraçineskën e poshtme dhe kanali kish përpirë të gjithë ujin e ndotur të birucës. Kujtimi buzëqeshi kur përfytyroi që edhe lotët e tij të derdhur me orë të tëra kishin shkuar me ujin.

Edhe nata e re që mbuloi burgun, nuk qe e zonja ti sillte pak gjumë Kujtimit. Ishte nata e dytë pa gjumë kjo. Muzika qe ndalur në orën dhjetë, pas lajmeve, sikurse pushonte përherë. Dhe në mëngjes, në orën pesë, rifilloi, ashtu e mbytur, e rëndë.

Në një çast, dera u hap dhe i uroi mëngjesin, ashtu si nuk e kishte bërë për tridhjetë e dy vjet rresht.

- Hajde, dil që këtej,- i tha. Të kërkon operativi.

Roja nuk i vuri hekurat. E shoqëroi për në zyrën e Sigurimit, ku e kërkonin, dhe, te dera e zyrës trokiti me kujdes.

- Hyr!  ia bëri që brenda operativi me një ngrohtësi të papritur.

Si mundet një vdekje të sjellë kaq ndryshime të menjëhershme?!  vrau mendjen Gjyzari. Më duket vdekja në ëndërr.

Kujtimi u ul në atë karrigen që e patën vënë para se ta dërgonin në birucë. Në këtë karrige qe ulur edhe atëherë, kur operativi i vuri shkelmin në gjoks dhe e përmbysi praptazi.

Njeriu i pushtetshëm i zgjati një cigare por Kujtimi nuk e mori.

- Të kishin parë duke qarë, - tha operativi ndërsa ndizte cigaren e tij.
- Kush?
- Roja. Nga penxherka e fshehtë e portës. Ai kish thirrur pastaj edhe dy shokë të tjerë dhe fshehurazi të kishin vëzhguar që të tre.
Kujtimi ia nguli sytë duarve të tij të palidhura dhe nuk nxori zë. Operativi vazhdoi të thithte cigaren dhe të bashkonte heshtjen e tij me atë të Kujtimit.

Ishte po oficeri që e prishi.
- Është qarë shumë në të gjithë vendin. Nga Tirana kanë ardhur udhëzime që të mblidhen tërë vajet, tërë vjershat, tërë letrat e ngushëllimit, tërë ngjarjet prekëse, të jashtëzakonshme, që lidhen me këtë vdekje të madhe.
Kujtimi nuk dinte se çtë thosh për këto gjëra që i tregonte operativi me atë zë të butë. Ai nuk e kuptonte dot përse ia thoshin këto. Dhe, në fund të fundit, përse e kishin thirrur këtu?
- Dhe lotët e tu, aty, ku nuk të shihte njeri, ishin një gjë e jashtëzakonshme, e bukur, që ne kemi vendosur të raportojmë. Dhe dhe sot kanë qarë disa nga të burgosurit, por ajo u ka ndodhur nga një dëshirë për tu dukur, për ti parë ne. Logjika thotë që ata duhet të gëzoheshin.
Tjetri e dëgjonte oficerin me vëmendje dhe besonte në ato që thosh. Por ende kish dëshirë të zbulonte shkakun se përse po ia tregonin.
- Kurse vajtimi yt në vetmi, - vazhdoi operativi  ish i mbyllur, pa përpjekje për tu parë, se nuk kish kush të ta shihte, mes katër mureve. Ish një vajtim, që, siç më thanë, kish vazhduar me orë. Ish tjetër gjë ai i yti! Unë, sinqerisht, vetëm tani e besoj, se ëndrra për të cilën të futa në birucë, paska qenë e sinqertë, pa pikë urrejtjeje. Përkundrazi. Ne do tia raportojmë qendrës lotët e tu të ngrohtë për shokun Enver. Gjëja më e rrallë në tërë burgjet tona! Nuk e kam në dorë unë, por ama, jam i sigurtë, që falja jote duhet të jetë punë ditësh.
Kujtim Gjyzarit i erdhi inat me veten, që e kish kuptuar aq vonë oficerin.
- Shikoni, zoti operativ, nuk di a keni dëgjuar historinë time me birucat, se si e nisa burgun dhe përse më ndëshkonin. Shumë vetë e dinë atë histori. Unë nuk kam ndryshuar shumë që atëherë.
- Nuk po të kuptoj, - tha operativi.

Kujtimi mori frymë thellë.
- Nuk qava për Enver Hoxhën! Dhe duke përfituar nga hutimi i oficerit, shtoi: - Dhe për ëndrrën, mua më vjen turp që e pashë ashtu. Dhe që e tregova.
Ulërima e operativit u dëgjua në tërë burgun.
- Në birucë! Egërsirë! Gëzohuni, por mendoni se jeta juaj do të bëhet më e bukur pas vdekjes së tij! Do ta shikoni! Në birucë! Menjëherë! Roje!
Kujtim Gjyzarin e plasën përsëri në birucë.
Pas pak, dikush hapi sariçineskën dhe dalëngadalë uji në birucë arriti në nivelin e kërcijve të të burgosurit.
Kujtimi vetë nuk i shtoi më asnjë pikë nga lotët e tij.
Radioja vazhdonte të jepte muzikë funebre.

Marrë nga Vdekja e Enver Hoxhës. Titulli redaksional

Shekulli arkiv

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Qeshnim më shumë dje apo sot?*

_Pellumb Kulla_ 

| 24/10/2009 |


Më 9 tetor 2009, në një nga sallat e Bibliotekës së Kongresit Amerikan në Uashington DC, u mbajt një takim me shkrimtarin e njohur dhe bashkëpunëtorin e gazetës "Shekulli", Pëllumb Kulla. Drejtori i Sallës Evropiane të Leximeve, Z.Grant Harris, dashamirës i artit dhe letërsisë shqiptare, e hapi takimin, duke u dhënë mirëseardhjen të pranishmëve dhe prezantoi autorin, folësin e këtij takimi. Tema që u trajtua titullohej : "Grotesku i të Qeshurës së Ndaluar - Humori në një Diktaturë Komuniste" Kulla arriti të krijoje një atmosferë të gëzueshme në këtë sallë që ishte disi ndryshe nga sallat në atdheun e tij.
Me temën e mësipërme, ai i solli dritë një audience që ishte e përbërë nga studjues, politikanë, lexues, punonjës dhe zyrtarë të Bibliotekës së Kongresit dhe nga lexues e dashamirës shqiptaro-amerikanë që banojnë në Uashington DC si edhe në shtete të tjera, si Virxhinia, Meriland dhe Nju Jork.
Të pranishmit, i drejtuan pyetje të ndryshme autorit Kulla. Z.Harris, mbylli takimin duke falenderuar folësin dhe të pranishmit. Z.Kulla shoqërohej nga bashkëshortja e tij, aktorja e mirënjohur, Xhuljeta Kulla dhe nga fëmijët e tyre. Miq, bashkëpunëtorë dhe të afërm të autorit ishin të pranishëm në sallë, gjithashtu.
Përshëndetjen e tij, (të cilën po e sjellim më poshtë për lexuesit e "Shekullit") Kulla tha fillimisht se ndihej i lumtur dhe i privilegjuar. "Më gëzoi mjaft zoti Harris, kur më njoftoi se në raftet e kësaj Biblioteke të nderuar ndodhen disa nga librat e mi, të përfshirë në koleksionin e Albanian Language Table në fondin e European Division. Kjo më bën që ta ndiej veten vërtet të nderuar, Mbi bazën e atyre librave dhe sidomos të njërit prej tyre, një esse-je të botuar në vitin 2001, mbështetet ligjërata ime e sotme" - tha Kulla.

******

Ju të gjithë e keni idenë se ç'është të jetuarit nën një diktaturë. Ti mund të thuash që "nuk kishte liri të fjalës", por tjetri nuk e kupton atë si duhet - ose më mirë të themi që nuk e kupton atë, ashtu si do ta kuptonte nga një anekdotë e "hidhur" ku...

dy miq, që të dy oficerë policie, bisedojnë:
- Mik i dashur, - thotë njëri, - a nuk më thua: ç'mendim ke për prijësin tonë
Enver Hoxhën
Tjetri heziton pak e përgjigjet:
- Unë kam po atë mendim që ke ti.
- Ashtu?! - habitet tjetri. - Po pate mendimin tim, unë të hedh prangat!

Ose, ju mund të thoni një listë me gjëra që mungonin dhe që ishin gangrena e jetës ekonomike komuniste, si mungonte qumshti, mishi, vezët dhe letra higjenike, por e vërteta e hidhur del më bukur me një gazmore tjetër të "hidhur", kur...

në një klasë ushtarake mësuesi u shpjegon studentëve forcën shkatërrimtare të një bombe bërthamore, e cila vret vetëm njerëzit dhe i le të paprekura ndërtesat dhe gjithçka brenda tyre.
- Për shëmbull, - shpjegon mësuesi ushtarak - në rast se amerikanët e hedhin atë
bombë këtu, në Tiranë, shitësi në dyqan do të zhduket, por dyqani nuk pëson gjë dhe mallrat e tij do të mbeten të paprekura aty nëpër rrafte.
- Po në rastin tonë, shoku komandant, - pyet njëri nga studentët, - çfarë bombash
po hedhin amerikanët mbi Shqipëri, që shitësat na mbeten të paprekur, kurse raftet prapa tyre janë të gjithë bosh?

Jo vetëm më të rinjtë, por edhe ata që e provuan mbi vete peshën e verbër të shtypjes komuniste në Shqipëri, duke kaluar vitet, kanë filluar të venë në dyshim, nëse njerëzit qeshnin, apo jo, gjatë dhjetëvjeçarëve të rënduar nga mungesat e mëdha të lirive, të mjeteve të jetesës dhe lejës për të lëvizur e për t'i hedhur një sy botës përqark.
Edhe qytetarët e botës perëndimore, që kanë në lidhje me diktaturat të gjitha llojet e informacioneve, ne, njerëzve që jetuam atë kohë të zymtë, na përfytyrojnë gojëkyçur, të zënë tërë kohën me hallet e jetës, me pasigurinë e bukës së përditëshme dhe me frikën se mos bindjet, opinionet dhe shijet tona, do të binin në sy që ishin ndryshe nga ato që pati përcaktuar shteti diktatorial.
Përfytyrohet pra, një trishtim total.
Por, ne qeshnim... Oh, sa shumë qeshnim! Dhe jo nga pavetëdija e trysnisë, apo moskokëçarja. Tani, pas disa vitesh unë mendoj, se në Shqipërinë e sotme që e ka flakur diktaturën e Enver Hoxhës, nuk qeshet aq sa qeshej dje.
E gjithë kjo ngjan si një dëshmi e favorshme në gjyqin historik të diktaturës komuniste. Që të jemi të drejtë, e qeshura jonë e atyre viteve i detyrohet diktaturës, por aspak si bindje ndaj urdhërit suprem të saj, që shtetasit të dukeshin medoemos të lumtur.
Ai regjim ishte i egër, i dhunshëm, e shkatërrimtar, por ai ishte njëkohësisht edhe qesharak, grotesk.... Pushteti shtazarak nganjëherë mbijeton edhe në shekuj, por kur merr trajta qesharake, ai bëhet më i thyeshëm dhe njerëzit nën të shpresojnë më shumë se liria është e afërt.
Vendi ynë nën regjimin diktatorial mund të përfshihej në çuditë e Librit të Rekordeve Guiness, për një rekord të veçantë. Deri sot nuk gjendet në Historinë e Njerëzimit asnjë vend, territori i të cilit të ketë qenë i rrethuar literalisht me tela me gjemba. 25 fije telash e rrethonin Shqipërinë me një rrjetë 7 këmbë të lartë. Propaganda zyrtare nuk e thosh që kjo bëhej me qëllim që të pengoheshin shqiptarët të dilnin, por thosh se telat e ngritur pengonin armiqtë që të hynin. (Në atë kohë në planetin tonë gjendej vetëm një njeri që mund të kërcente mbi 7 këmbë. Ky ish rekordmeni olimpik John Thomas. Ai nuk ish armik. Ish vetëm amerikan. Lartësia e telave nuk e pengonte, por Thomas bëri mirë që nuk u hodh në Shqipëri).
Ne qeshnim, por jo gjithmonë e qeshura është dëshmi e lumturisë. Për dekada të tëra, e qeshura na u bë ne një lëvozhgë, një zhguall i fortë që mbështolli qënien tonë, gjallërinë dhe shpresat tona. Ne qeshnim fshehurazi edhe me gjërat për të cilat ishte e ndaluar.
Të ndalosh njerëzit të qeshin me ty, nuk do të thotë aspak që ti nuk je qesharak
Në librin që përmenda, unë rrëfej për letërsinë zyrtare, për shout zbavitës, të financuar nga shteti komunist, por edhe për humorin ilegal, për anekdotat antiqeveritare, për të qeshurën e palicensuar e cila mbizotëronte, përhapej, deri në atë shkallë sa u jepte jetë, jo vetëm gazit të përgjithshëm, por edhe përgjimeve, denoncimeve, burgosjeve, torturave.
Nuk gjeje atë kohë te ne, asnjë shkrimtar që të jetë ulur në tryezën e tij të shkrimit pa patur praninë e padukshme të censorit të egër shtetëror, të kësaj monstre, që dekretonte përndjekjen mizore të shkrimtarëve dhe artistëve në Shqipërinë staliniste, duke i internuar, burgosur dhe deri pushkatuar ata.
Ne, shkrimtarët dhe artistët që bëmë humorin publik, u angazhuam në talljen e ridikulizimin e fenomeneve, karaktereve, zakoneve, praktikave. Edhe regjimi qe i interesuar në përqeshjen e tyre. Natyrisht, ai nuk do të lejonte që shënjestra e goditjes sonë të ngrihej lart e të atakohej sistemi, por për këtë ai nuk kish nevojë të na jepte porosira. Por, gjithësesi, vetë karakteri i letërsisë dhe artit që bëmë ne, ish më i shpenguar e për vetë natyrën e artit tonë, ne shpëtuam nga detyrimet që i mundonin krijuesit e gjinive të tjera, për të bërë poema, vepra figurative dhe këngë që të pikturonin një realitet të lumtur, që të himnizonin diktatorin dhe revolucionin proletar të përbotshëm.
Kështu ne patëm shfaqje humoristike të mira, komedi të këndshme, kinokomedi të ndjekura mjaft, një letërsi dinjitoze me përshkrime situatash e karakteresh, art karrikatural të një niveli të mirë. Po ashtu, mund të them se te ne u rritën artistë të shquar të humorit. Megjithatë diçka mungoi.
Ne nuk guxuam dot t'i thoshim hapur të vërtetat e mëdha të jetës shqiptare nën diktaturë. Gjuha alegorike, mesazhet e tërthorta që përdorëm, ishin pak.
Në atë ambient surreal ne ishim prodhues të artit komik, por ndërkohë, ne vetë ishim subjekte komikë.
Ti shkruan një skenar të goditur, që do ta luajnë aktorët dhe do ta shfaqin atë në televizion. Megjithse je i kënaqur me atë që ke shkruar, natën e parë nuk të zë gjumi, se alegoria është shumë e hapur e lehtësisht e rrokshme. Trembesh se atë do ta kuptojnë dhe vepra jote pra, bëhet shumë e rrezikshme. Natën e dytë, kur pasi i je rikthyer, e ke ndrequr dhe ia ke mbuluar pak alegorinë, përsëri nuk të zë gjumi, ngaqë shkrimi yt tashmë është i zakonshëm e banal... E kështu, në fund të javës, je katandisur pa pikë gjumi në sy!
Jam mrekulluar vërtet disa herë, kur ndeshja njerëz që gjenin se çfarë të lexonin e sidomos si të lexonin, aty ku nuk qe shkruar asgjë...
Në televizion ishte shfaqur një komedi e shkurtër. Farën e kësaj komedie e kisha nga rinia ime e hershme. Punoja atëherë në një kantier të largët e të mënjanuar. Aty, në një lloj klub kantieri, pata njohur një banakier, që i keqtrajtonte klientët që ankoheshin për gramaturat e pijeve, të sallamit dhe të salcës. Dy ndihmësa të banakierit, sikur të paskeshin parë filma të Çaplinit, i hynin me shqelma atyre klientëve që e tepronin me ankesa, apo që ankoheshin pa sukses në administratën e kantierit për të larguar banakierin e egër. Kështu, në atë lokal ishte krijuar një gjendje terrori. Unë dhe shokët e mi rrinim gojëkyçur dhe kur banakieri na pyeste nëse kishim ndonjë ankesë, ne nxitonim t'i thoshim "jo". Bile nganjëherë na vinte t'i thoshim që në atë vend, dmth, në atë lokal, ne ishim të lumtur.
Komedinë e përgatita me disa nga artistët më të mirë të atyre viteve. Në një lokal njerëzit hanin, pinin, ankoheshin, hiqeshin zvarrë, më me tepri se në kujtimet e mia të largëta. Dy aktorët kryesorë luanin bukur, ata porosisin disa herë konjak dhe banakieri u dërgonte gota gjithnjë me pak e më pak pije brënda. Aq sa në fund ai ua dërgoi gotat bosh. Klientët pa shqiptuar asnjë fjalë proteste, i përplasnin ashtu bosh e pinin për shëndet të njëri - tjetrit. Dhe asnjëherë ata nuk guxuan t'i qahen banakierit që vazhdimish i pyeste në ishin të kënaqur...
Ish e papritur për mua, kur pas dhënies së komedisë në tv, dy individë të panjohur, ngaqë kishin pirë edhe pak alkol, më shtrënguan duart e më puthën, duke më përgëzuar për guximin që dilja aq hapur kundër gjëndjes në vend e kundër qeverisë.
- Shikoni, - u thashë duke buzëqeshur, - mua më vjen keq që t'ju zhgënjej. Ajo
është një komedi, si gjithë të tjerat dhe nuk ka asgjë kundër qeverisë!
Po të mos ishin pakëz të dehur, ata nuk do të guxonin të shtyheshin më shumë e të më bindnin mua, se ai lokal ngjante si Shqipëria, ndihmësat e banakierit ngjanin me ata të Sigurimit dhe vetë klientët ishin shumë të ngjashëm me ne, shqiptarët. Ca banorë që historinë e kanë plot me kryengritje, por që janë katandisur të urtë e të urtë - shumë të urtë. Banakieri ngjante ...me atë ...burrin... që ngjante! E ngrinin gishtat përpjetë drejt tavanit e më lavdëronin për guximin, aq shumë sa unë fillova të ndihem ngushtë.U thashë se ne nuk kishim pasur nevojë për guxim. Atyre vetë, që u shkonte mendja për keq, apo që po kërkonin paralele me zor, ata vetë ishin të guximshëm e duhet të ruheshin...
Ishte vërtet një situatë qesharake, kur na pëlqente që alegoria jonë kuptohej, por shqetësoheshim kur na lavdëronin me guxim të tepërt.
Pas leximit kaq të ndezur, pas këtij përfytyrimi të pasur alegorik, ne ndjenim se në atë limonti, në atë shkretëtirë fjale, njerëzve tanë për ndjenjën e tyre të humorit, u duhej vetëm një shkëndijë. Dhe ne gati - gati nuk u nevojiteshim fare pastaj.
Atë të qeshur që e sillte me droje dhe frikë humori i licensuar, e plotësonte për bukuri ai i ndaluari.
Në fund të viteve '70 më ra në dorë një botim i bukur francez me titull "Enciklopedia Botërore e Anekdotave". Në të vura re se anekdotat e popujve nën shtypje, izraelitëve, afrikanëve dhe sidomos evropianëve nën zgjedhat nazisto-komuniste, ishin ato më të bukurat. Ato kishin peshë dhe art të kulluar. Dukej sikur terrori, me zhveshjen nga liritë dhe të drejtat njerëzore bëhej, paradoksalisht, kontributori më i shquar i bukurisë së këtij lloj arti të veçantë. Që atë kohë me Enciklopedinë Franceze, por sidomos me dhjetra botime të anekdotave eurolindore, me të cilat u mora më pas këtu në SHBA, vura re se shumë nga anekdotat që tregoheshin te ne, si të lindura në vend, paskëshin qenë ruse, çeke, rumune... Pra mjaftonin kushtet e njëjta sociale - kufizimet e lirive, gjëndja katastrofike e ekonomisë, që ato të merrnin veshjen kombëtare të çdo vendi e të dukeshin si të prodhuara në atë vend.
Pata dhe një sensacion të ri: 30 vjet më parë, në Tiranë unë i kisha ndjerë se ato anekdota ishin më të bukura, se tani, kur po i studjoja këtu, në Nju Jork. Tani ato qëndronin mbi tryezën time, si ca mina me detonatorë të hequr dhe merret me mend, që vlera e tyre ishte tok me rrezikun. Dhe bukuria e tyre ishte më e plotë kur ato i sillnin dëm atij që i tregonte dhe nganjëherë, ironikisht, dëmtonin edhe më shumë atë që i dëgjonte!
Prandaj, ato bënin një jetë të fshehtë, të nënëdheshme.
Kur vjen fjala te aktorët e humorit, një mirënjohje të thellë e të veçantë meriton artisti ynë, Skënder Sallaku. Unë kam pararendur ta shpreh atë mirënjohje në një libër të tërë, në atë që përmenda. Sallaku me shokë e bënë jetën e tyre dhe të bashkëkohësve të tyre më pak të hidhur. Sallaku ishte një artist i një kalibri të veçantë me vlera shumëpalëshe: mendimtar dhe klloun. Ai paraqet një përjashtim të pabesueshëm. Ai gëzonte një dashuri mbarëpopullore: atë e deshin komunistët dhe antikomunistët, të burgosurit dhe komandantët e burgjeve, hamejtë dhe antarët e Politbyrosë. Ai kishte famën e treguesit të parë të anekdotave të hidhura. Ato, ai nuk i tha dot asnjëherë në skenë apo në televizion, por ai nuk druhej - dhe për fat, nuk pësoi gjë - t'i tregonte deri para vetë diktatorit. Hoxha ia kurseu ndëshkimin, për të dhënë imazhin e njeriut me sens humori, a ndoshta, pikërisht, për guximin e të treguarit para tij dhe ndoshta për të ndjekur rregullin historik të sundimtarëve, që asnjëherë nuk i kanë prerë kokën lolos. Por, shumë të tjerë pas denoncimesh për rrëfim anekdotash kanë hyrë në burg e nuk dolën më.
Te ne të gjithë anekdotat e importuara, apo të lindura në truallin shqiptar i atribuoheshin edhe si autor, këtij artisti të rrallë. Sallakut i atribuohej edhe kjo që tregon se si...

Në korridoret e Gjykatores, një gjykatës dëgjon një të qeshur të parreshtur në dhomën e një kolegu. Hap derën dhe e gjen kolegun të shtrirë përdhe, duke qeshur me lot.
- Pse po qesh? - e pyet.
- Lëre, - i thotë në mes të gazit kolegu. - Kam dëgjuar një anekdotë që po më
mbyt nga e qeshura.
Tjetri u bë kurreshtar.
- Ma trego dhe mua, koleg.
- Je çmëndur? Unë atë që ma tregoi sapo e dënova tetë vjet.

Mjafton të hyje në burg, qoftë edhe për një anekdotë të vetme e pastaj zinxhiri i
vuajtjeve nuk kish fund:

Në një burg në Tiranë, bisedojnë dy të burgosur:
- Byrazer, sa të kanë dënuar? - Dhjetë vjet. - Sa ke bërë deri tash? - Pesëmbëdhjetë.
- Edhe sa të kanë mbetur? - Edhe njëzet!...

Mijëra vetë te ne janë dënuar për shkak se dëgjonin fshehurazi në radio, Zërin e Amerikës, dhe kjo ngjante me këtë që teksa...

një fëmijë humbet në morinë e pushuesve të plazhit. E gjen një polic.
- Humba, - i thotë djali i vogël policit. - Nuk di ku t'i gjej më babin dhe mamin.
- Mos qaj! - ia kthen polici. - Ne do të njoftojmë me radio dhe e prindërit do të mësojnë
ku ndodhesh. Do që ta japim njoftimin për ty në radion e plazhit, apo në Radio Tirana?
Fëmija ka një propozim më praktik:
- Babi dhe mami nuk e dëgjojnë kurrë Radio Tiranën. Nuk e jepni dot në Zërin e
Amerikës? Prindërit e mi vetëm atë dëgjojnë.

Një vlerësim interesant për këto lloj anekdotash e kam marrë çuditërisht, nga një klerik i shquar, nga i ndjeri Imam, Vehbi Ismaili, Kryetar i Komunitetit Shqiptar Mysliman për ShBA dhe Kanada. I dërgova librin që po përmend. "... Unë jam larguar nga Shqipëria që më 1938 - më shkruante Hirësia e Tij.. - Kur pas lufte vinin këtu në SHBA të arratisur, ata shanin regjimin e Enver Hoxhës me mllef dhe e pikturonin vendin një xhehnem. Unë nuk i besoja tërësisht, se ishin shumë të vuajtur e të munduar nga komunistët. Ishin tendenciozë dhe e nxinin realitetin e vendit. Nga ana tjetër, agjentët e Sigurimit këtu, shpërndanin ilegalisht revista të bukura shqiptare, me ngjyra, ku shkruhej se nuk kish vend më të lumtur dhe më të përparuar se Shqipëria. Kur më binte mua në dorë ndonjë revistë e tillë, unë nuk e besoja. Thosha se ish reklamë e politikës. Ishin tendenciozë dhe ata. Libri yt më ka ndihmuar për njohjen më të saktë të Shqipërisë së vërtetë të Enver Hoxhës. E di përse? Përveç rrëfimit tënd, - që le ta quajmë dhe atë tendencioz! - ato 100 e ca anekdota të përzgjedhura aty, janë një pasqyrë e vërtetë. Asgjë nuk mund të jetë më e vërtetë se anekdota. Anekdota po nuk qe e vërtetë, vdes. Nuk mbetet!"
Vlerësimi i lartë që i bën anekdotës ky klerik i shquar merr cilësitë e një përkufizimi estetik të rëndësishëm. Këto vepërza, gjeneratore të së qeshurës së ndaluar, që tregonin me zë të ulët shqiptarët dhe miliona europianolindorë nën diktaturat komuniste, ishin pasqyra më besnike e realitetit të shëmtuar që pritej të ndryshonte.
Të gjitha kryengritjet në historinë e njerëzimit do të kenë filluar me një anekdotë.
Që gjendeshin aq shumë dukuri qesharake, nuk ishte as merita dhe as faji ynë, ama, që ne i peshkonim ato, kjo ishte falë pasurisë sonë shpirtërore dhe papërkulshmërisë. Se kur dëshpërimi i kalon kufijtë dhe shpresa nuk të ngre dot nga ku ke rënë, ti nuk qesh më. Ti atëhere je dorëzuar. Njeriu që nuk shpreson se do të ngrihet më këmbë, nuk e sheh dot qesharaken e nuk qesh.
Ne shpresonim të ngriheshim, pamë dhe vazhdimisht qeshëm...
Për këtë është kuptimplote shprehja me të cilën dua të mbyll ligjëratën. Ajo është thënë nga një prift katolik i burgosur, në mes të një qelie me shumë të burgosur të tjerë. Ata u zgjuan pas një mesnate nga alarmi që rojat e burgut, jepnin natë për natë, vetëm për t'ua prishur gjumin të dënuarve nga regjimi.
At Pjeter Meshkalla, u zgjua dhe në vend të shante dhe mallkonte, siç po bënin shokët e qelisë, thjesht u ankua me zë të lartë: "Si nuk na lanë ta gëzojmë si duhet kët' burg, more vllazën!"

shekulli.

----------


## Brari

hahaha


te bukura kto..

xhu.. 
jo vetem amerikanet qe nuk i kuptojne keto po as kta rinija sotme.. shqiptare..
jemi me fat ne qe i shijojme barsaletat e asaj kohe..

thx per kte shkrim xhevahir qe solle..

..

ja nje barsalet e asaj kohe..

u mblodhen shqiptaret e amerikes e than.. pse te mos vemi ne shqiperi se thon se enver hoxha e ka bere bahce me lule..
po mir tha njeri vemi po ne se nuk del ashtu nuk na len me te kthehemi..
athere le te nisen vetem nje grup i vogel than.. e si ta shohin ata gjendjen  na tregojne e vendosim dhe ne tjeret..
ore tha nje tjeter..po a e dini se ata qe do shkojn skan si tregojne se sigurimi kontrollon letrat..
athere tha njeri e bejme keshtu.. kta qe do shkojne do na cojne nje fotografi..
ne se kan dal ne kembe do me then se eshte mire atje  e ne do nisemi.. e ne se nuk eshte mire le ta bejne foton ulur ne karrike.. e keshtu e kuptojme gjendjen..
e mir u nis ky grupi me nja 3-4 vete..e po presin tjeret tani kur te vij ndonje leter nga shqiperia..
vjen letra mbas ca kohesh.. e hapin keta e shikojne foton..
hmm.. kishin dale ne fotografi te shtrire ne bar te ngratet..
lol

----------

